#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  РПЦ ополчилось против буддизма "лайт"

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Русская православная церковь начала массированную атаку на российскую организацию Карма Кагью.
> 
> Деятельность этой буддийской организации давно вызывала негодование отдельных православных радикалов, однако никаких объективных причин к агрессии не было. В большинстве случаев дело ограничивалось весьма слабыми в идейном отношении эскападами разных Дворкиных и Кураевых, оптом записывавших большинство буддистских течений в секты восточного направления.
> 
> Ежегодные визиты в Россию европейского лидера Карма Кагью, датчанина Оле Нидала, также вызывают регулярные инсинуации со стороны РПЦ. В частности, Нидала, в молодости увлекавшегося идеями хиппи и злоупотреблявшего легкими наркотиками, обвиняют в распространении наркомании среди российской молодежи, а также в пропаганде свободной любви. Между тем никаких вопросов к буддийскому ламе со стороны правоохранительных органов до настоящего времени не было.
> 
> Проблемы начались в конце января 2010 года, на Фестивале буддийской культуры в Москве. Оле Нидал, почетный гость фестиваля, выступил с рядом неоднозначных заявлений, в которых, в частности, заявил, что основной критерий свободы общества – это степень возможности отдельным людям делать то, что им хочется. Нидал резко высказался против политкорректности, заявив, что это – вид лжи самому себе. В то же время он одобрил гомосексуализм, сказав, что и у представителей секс-меньшинств есть Будда-природа, и подверг резкой критике отношение мусульман к вопросам равноправия женщин.
> 
> Откровения Нидала были негативно восприняты некоторыми иерархами РПЦ. По имеющимся данным, со стороны РПЦ в адрес Карма Кагью выдвинуты традиционные обвинения в разжигании религиозной розни. Вполне вероятно, что вскоре под сурдинку начнется массовая проверка правоохранительными органами центров Карма Кагью по всей России.
> ...


http://news.babr.ru/?IDE=84444

Сначало "лайт", потом "миддл"...

----------

Ниэллон (21.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Ну, что - всё предсказуемо. Новая метла - по новому метёт. Вот и начинают устранять конкурентов потихоньку.  :Frown:

----------


## Вова Л.

> В то же время он одобрил гомосексуализм, сказав, что и у представителей секс-меньшинств есть Будда-природа

----------


## Бо

Оставил бы Оле Нидал всё в традиционной форме, каким это было в Тибете, никто бы ни слова не сказал.

----------

Ometoff (16.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Оставил бы Оле Нидал всё в традиционной форме, каким это было в Тибете, никто бы ни слова не сказал.


Скорее всего - всё равно сказали бы. Только, может быть, в другой форме. Использование речей Оле Нидала и формы практики - только предлог. Главная причина - в распространённости. 70 центров по России. Слишком много активности, слишком много молодёжи в КК. Вот РПЦ и беспокоится.

----------

Aion (16.03.2010), Denli (16.03.2010), Ersh (16.03.2010), Mergen (17.03.2010), Ozma (18.03.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.03.2010), Zom (16.03.2010), Алекс С (30.05.2010), Аньезка (16.03.2010), Кавамото (07.11.2010), Мих (30.03.2010), Орагда (17.03.2010), Поляков (16.03.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (16.03.2010), Саша П. (16.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

В принципе Оле Нидал чуть ли не на каждой публичной лекции поднимает эти вопросы. И в книгах , и в Ап-ешной периодике. 20 лет назад он говорил то же самое. Где были православные борцы за идею? 
П.С. как бы попы вкупе с органами не начали прочесывать и остальные дхарма-центры...

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> В принципе Оле Нидал чуть ли не на каждой публичной лекции поднимает эти вопросы. И в книгах , и в Ап-ешной периодике. 20 лет назад он говорил то же самое. Где были православные борцы за идею?


Силу тогда ещё не набрали. Не наглели. Да и табачного патриарха на троне ещё не было.



> П.С. как бы попы вкупе с органами не начали прочесывать и остальные дхарма-центры...


Всё может быть. Использовать административный ресурс у нас умеют.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Гомосексуализм в буддизме считается ведь проступком. То, что Оле Нидал говорит, расходится с каноном на самом деле. РПЦ в этом вопросе права на мой взгляд. Следует ставить преграды таким взглядам.

----------

Jambal Dorje (25.03.2010), Ometoff (16.03.2010), Scentia (30.03.2010), Кавамото (07.11.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> В то же время он одобрил гомосексуализм, сказав, что и у представителей секс-меньшинств есть Будда-природа


Одобрим и действия РПЦ, ведь у её представителей тоже есть будда-природа ))

----------

Aion (16.03.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.03.2010), Scentia (30.03.2010), Zom (16.03.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

> П.С. как бы попы вкупе с органами не начали прочесывать и остальные дхарма-центры...


Пусть прочёсывают. Придраться всё равно не к чему.

----------


## Аньезка

Православные обвинили Нидала в сексизме? Смешно!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Справедливости ради, Оле Нидал сказал что "у представителей секс-меньшинств есть Будда-природа", это не значит что он их одобряет (наверное), ведь то что она есть это так.

----------

Илия (18.03.2010)

----------


## Сауди

> Оставил бы Оле Нидал всё в традиционной форме, каким это было в Тибете, никто бы ни слова не сказал.


Последователи Оле Нидала активно проповедуют буддизм, этот конфликт всё-равно бы возник рано или поздно.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Гомосексуализм в буддизме считается ведь проступком. То, что Оле Нидал говорит, расходится с каноном на самом деле. РПЦ в этом вопросе права на мой взгляд. Следует ставить преграды таким взглядам.


То есть РПЦ типа следит за чистотой передачи буддизма в России? По Конституции геи и не геи равны. Единственное, к чему могут попробовать прицепиться к Оле - это его мнение об исламе - типа разжигание межрелигиозной вражды и все такое.

----------


## Топпер

> Гомосексуализм в буддизме считается ведь проступком. То, что Оле Нидал говорит, расходится с каноном на самом деле. РПЦ в этом вопросе права на мой взгляд. Следует ставить преграды таким взглядам.


Это в тибетском буддизме. 
Сам Будда со свечкой у кроватей последователей не стоял. Обет о неподобающем сексуальном поведении касается, прежде всего,  измен и связей с малолетними (или находящимися под защитой семьи), монахинями, родственницами и т.д. про гомосексуализм Будда ничего не говорил.

----------

Jani (16.03.2010), Алекс С (30.05.2010), Вова Л. (16.03.2010), Илия (18.03.2010), Мих (30.03.2010), Нея (27.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Насчёт зоофилии интересен случай с царицей Маликой, которая "согрешила" в бане с собакой! И царь даже узнал об этом случае, на что она сослалась, мол, в пару не видно кто там.. ))) В результате этого проступка она вспомнила о нём перед самой смертью и тем самым на 7 дней оказалась в самом страшном аду - авичи. Через 7 дней эта негативная камма исчерпалась и она переродилась в мире Тусита (где щас бодхисатта Меттейя)... Вот такие канонические истории насчёт зоофилии есть -)


Но запрета в обетах всё-таки нет?

----------


## Шавырин

На мой суб'ективный взгляд, ответственность всегда лежит на человеке,который принял (возложил) на себя полномочия (титул) Учителя.
А следить (контролировать) свою речь, вроде как, подобает каждому человеку.

"Настоящий буддист ни кого не обращает в свою веру"(ЕС Далай-Лама)

Р.S. Я не против ни тех,ни других.

----------

лесник (17.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Но это не значит,что это допустимо ,и Будда не знал про эти сексуальные отклонения ,так как в то время их не было.Это в наше время люди в моральном упадке .


Знал.
Будда не разрешил принимать в Сангху пантхаков. Но и это скорее не геи, а транссексуалы. Нельзя принимать прежде всего потому, что непонятно, по какой Винае их стричь. По мужской или по женской.
Насчёт "простых гомосексуалистов" я не знаю, чтобы он делал какие-либо негативные высказывания.
А насчёт общего отношения....... вы же были в Таиланде. Видели, наверное, сколько катоев там на улицах. И ничего. Буддийское общество из этого проблему не делает.



> Хм, а что насчёт зоофелии?


Дык, Будда не секс-инструктором работал. На все вкусы тут сложно успеть.
Монахам сескс с животными запрещён. Остальным лучше промнить про то, что  обеты нравственности не на пустом месте взялись. Они родились из золотого принципа нравственности: "не делай другим того, чего бы не хотел по отношению к себе". Т.е. дабы не расстраивать свою половину и не копить негативную камму.
Во-вторых, правильное сексуальное поведедние обеспечивает спокойную жизнь. Различные разгневанные рогатые мужья и брошенные любовницы не будут к вам в дверь стучаться с короткостволами. И незапланированные дети на ваше наследство не появятся. Т.е. остаток дней сможете спокойно практиковать.
Плюс, важный аспект - добровольность конаткта. По отношению к животному или трупу о добровольности говорить сложно.
Не представляю, каким образом всё это можно соотнести непосредственно с гомосексуализмом в случае, если не было акта измены и в случае, когда это не мешает окружающим. Чем там двое взрослых людей занимаются у себя дома - это их дело. Почему это должно мешать движению к просветлению более, нежели гетеросексуальный контакт?

Если практика развивается правильно, человек и сам потом поймёт, что секс - зацепка за сансару, что от него лучше отказаться. И по большому счёту не важно, какого цвета крючёк: розового, голубого, белого или чёрного.

----------

Jambal Dorje (25.03.2010), Jani (16.03.2010), Илия (18.03.2010), Орагда (17.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

> Пусть прочёсывают. Придраться всё равно не к чему.


Наши правоохренительные органы (это не опечатка) всегда найдут, к чему придраться. Например, не смогла приобрети в городе  статуэтку Будды, потому что прокуратура предписала изъять ее из продажи. Причина, как мне объяснила продавец,  - свастика на груди Будды, что, по мнению прокуратуры, является фашистской символикой. Вот так.

----------

Raudex (17.03.2010), Йоши (23.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Бо

> про гомосексуализм Будда ничего не говорил.


Но в кодексе для монахов есть строка:




> 1. Намеренное испускание семени, за исключением времени сна, требует начального и последующего собрания сангхи.


То есть любым образом, с женщиной, мужчиной или ещё как-нибудь сознательно, считается вторым по тяжести проступком, первый - это исключение из общины. То есть любой ставший монахом должен был отказаться от сексуальной активности вообще.

Да и клешу "страсть" никто не отменял.

----------

Ometoff (16.03.2010), Ган (27.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (17.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> Наши правоохренительные органы (это не опечатка) всегда найдут, к чему придраться. Например, не смогла приобрети в городе  статуэтку Будды, потому что прокуратура предписала изъять ее из продажи. Причина, как мне объяснила продавец,  - свастика на груди Будды, что, по мнению прокуратуры, является фашистской символикой. Вот так.


Лен, ну да,-перегибы на местах имеют место быть :Cry: 
Но кто-то же должен творить сансару :Wink: 
Тем и живём :Cool:

----------


## Саша П.

> То есть РПЦ типа следит за чистотой передачи буддизма в России?


Следит типа.  И  давайте без ерничества... Кто, как ни  РПЦ лучше знает, у кого есть природа Будды, а у кого  - нет!?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.03.2010), Йоши (24.03.2010), Нея (27.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Дык, Будда не секс-инструктором работал. На все вкусы тут сложно успеть.


А что тут успевать то? Достаточно обозначить то, что сексом заниматься лучше с человеком противоположного пола, по его согласию. 




> Они родились из золотого принципа нравственности: "не делай другим того, чего бы не хотел по отношению к себе".


Во-первых, принцип не золотой, так как далеко не каждый человек знает что делать полезно для себя самого, а что нет, и следовательно поэтому не делает по отношению к другим, того, что делать нужно было бы. 
Во-вторых, странно что нравственность зарождается из какого-то принципа, а не из закона кармы.




> Почему это должно мешать движению к просветлению более, нежели гетеросексуальный контакт?


Запрет действительно не нужен, если признавать секс вообще как нечто негативное, однако таким образом нивелируется различие между здоровым проявлением инстинкта и девиантным проявлением, обусловленным социопсихологическими проблемами индивида.

----------

Ometoff (16.03.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Давайте, друзья, поближе к теме и подальше от... не темы.

----------

Илия (18.03.2010), Йоши (24.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А что тут успевать то? Достаточно обозначить то, что сексом заниматься лучше с человеком противоположного пола, по его согласию.


Но, вот Будда не обозначил.  



> Во-первых, принцип не золотой, так как далеко не каждый человек знает что делать полезно для себя самого, а что нет, и следовательно поэтому не делает по отношению к другим, того, что делать нужно было бы. 
> Во-вторых, странно что нравственность зарождается из какого-то принципа, а не из закона кармы.


Закон каммы, как раз, и строится на золотом принципе нравстенности. Приняеся страдание другому, будь готов получить в ответ такой же плод.



> Запрет действительно не нужен, если признавать секс вообще как нечто негативное, однако таким образом нивелируется различие между здоровым проявлением инстинкта и девиантным проявлением, обусловленным социопсихологическими проблемами индивида.


У индивидуумов, насколько я понимаю, проблем нет. Давайте оставим их в покое. Для нашей личной практики это никак не мешает.

----------

Йоши (24.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## sergey

В статье никакой четкой информации нет:



> Откровения Нидала были негативно восприняты некоторыми иерархами РПЦ. По имеющимся данным, со стороны РПЦ в адрес Карма Кагью выдвинуты традиционные обвинения в разжигании религиозной розни. Вполне вероятно, что вскоре под сурдинку начнется массовая проверка правоохранительными органами центров Карма Кагью по всей России.


Какими иерархами? По каким имеющимся данным? "Вполне вероятно" - это вообще уже просто пошли домыслы автора. Ничего конкретного.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Но, вот Будда не обозначил.


Ну вы это сильно не палите, а то РПЦ не дремлет  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений Грейт (17.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вы это сильно не палите, а то РПЦ не дремлет


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Шенпен

> В статье никакой четкой информации нет:
> 
> Какими иерархами? По каким имеющимся данным? "Вполне вероятно" - это вообще уже просто пошли домыслы автора. Ничего конкретного.


Да.Есть в статье странные места...
Например:



> В то же время существуют серьезные основания предполагать, что Кармапа не имел представления о современном западном мире и о идеологической невозможности реализации буддийских учений в нем.


Какие основания?
Автор просто не совсем понимает о чём пишет.
Кармапа прекрасто знал где и как должна распространяться Дхарма.
Интервью в США
не оставляет никаких сомнений.
Лама Оле Нидал не единственный , кого Кармапа послал  на Запад.
Чёки Нима Ринпоче в одном из интервью говорил,что Кармапа попросил его учить на Западе.
Гендюн Ринпоче,Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче... список можно продолжать.
Таким образом видно,что Кармапа хотел развивать Дхарму в "современном западном мире" и не о какой "идеологической невозможности реализации буддийских учений в нем" не может быть и речи.
Если бы такая "идеологическая невозможность" имелась,то ни один учитель не учил бы вне Азии.

Что касается РПЦ...Мне судить трудно, я в России не живу, но создаётся впечатление , что провославие позиционируется как некая государственная идеология ....все эти прямые трансляции с религиозных церемоний.
Каждая вторая знаменитость с экрана телевизора ,нет-нет ,да и вспомнит о Боге.
Какая-то прямо промывка мозгов.
Какая цель у этого?Ну не знаю...наверно народ нужно занять чем-то чтобы власть могла делать чо хочет....
Повторюсь я с ситуацией знаком только со слов Телевизора :Embarrassment:

----------

Styeba (28.03.2010), Йоши (24.03.2010), Нея (27.03.2010), Орагда (17.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (17.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Не думаю, что кому-то в обозримом будущем удастся что-то реально противопоставить вновь возрождаемой у нас державной идеологеме "православие-самодержавие--народность". Православие же прекрасно согласуется с самодержавием, отчего некогда Владимир Красное Солнышко и выбрал именно византийское христианство, а не что иное... Всё возвращается на круги своя, только на новом уровне.
Об этом уже в открытую говорят и в СМИ. И это -- не скепсис, а трезвая оценка ситуации.

----------

Йоши (24.03.2010), Нея (27.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Не думаю, что кому-то в обозримом будущем удастся что-то реально противопоставить вновь возрождаемой у нас державной идеологеме "православие-самодержавие--народность". Православие же прекрасно согласуется с самодержавием, отчего некогда Владимир Красное Солнышко и выбрал именно византийское христианство, а не что иное... Всё возвращается на круги своя, только на новом уровне.
> Об этом уже в открытую говорят и в СМИ. И это -- не скепсис, а трезвая оценка ситуации.


Согласитесь, что лет сто  назад эта идеологема пребывала в не пример более удачном состоянии, но... Увы,  она не выдержала встречи с будущим. 

История, как известно, повторяется  в  виде фарса, и да , если полагать, что все возвращается на круги свои, разумно предположить, что на круги возвращается именно то, что было так  фальшиво тогда, тогда же столь зримо требовало разрешения и привело к национальной трагедии.

Удобно зарыться в песок и думать, что Оле Нидала просто  нет. Что он не нужен.
Нет  его 70 центров.  Удобно  писать, что в них сидят недоумки и сектанты, сам же их шеф - фашист и парашютист. 
Хотя если немного закрутить гайки и вопрос будет стоять о выживании Алмазного пути, не исключено, что лидера патриархии  там признают Белой Тарой, но ...

Все-таки несмотря ни на что проблемы не у них, не у Кармапы, и не у Кагью, проблемы , увы, у православия, а в купе - самодержавия и у народности и уже очень давно....  И вопрос тут о репутации самой РПЦ.

А 70 центров - это до смешного мало.

----------

Доржик (17.03.2010), Йоши (24.03.2010), Нея (27.03.2010), Орагда (17.03.2010)

----------


## Alekk

На учениях для россиян в ноябре 2009 в Дарамсале ЕСДЛ в ответ на вопрос об ОН назвал его сектантом.

----------

Доржик (17.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (17.03.2010), лесник (17.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> На учениях для россиян в ноябре 2009 в Дарамсале ЕСДЛ в ответ на вопрос об ОН назвал его сектантом.


Вы не в курсе, планируется ли встреча патриарха Кирилла и Далай-ламы? И где? В Москве или в Дарамсале...?
 :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

Я так понимаю, автор дает прогноз, а не описывает факты. Т.е. сейчас никаких гонений нет, и не нужно "поднимать волну".

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.03.2010), Егор С. (17.03.2010), Саша П. (17.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Я так понимаю, автор дает прогноз, а не описывает факты. Т.е. сейчас никаких гонений нет, и не нужно "поднимать волну".


Поосторожнее автору нужно быть с  прогнозами.
Уж очень непростой контекст у слова "сектант" в русским языке.

В России в 1905 после указа о веротерпимости  вдруг обнаружилось 4 000 000 сектантов, то есть, альтернативно верующих, прежде оставшихся в тени и  вне закона. В определенные периоды истории сектантов уничтожали физически, в какие-то ограничивали в правах, в какие-то -  не замечали.  
В СССР, например, в 1927-29 годах тех,  кто не уплыл и не перековался, выкосили косой. В дальнейшем к ним применялись несколько более гуманные меры подавления, но термин в русском языке, так или иначе, имеет определенную смысловую нагрузку.

Автор статьи действительно играет с огнем, и по всему похоже, не сильно знаком с предметом описания.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Так можно дойти до того что и казаков будем называть православными банд-формированиями  :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Кураев зажигает. На Ютубе навалом.

----------

Йоши (24.03.2010)

----------


## sergey

> Не думаю, что кому-то в обозримом будущем удастся что-то реально противопоставить вновь возрождаемой у нас державной идеологеме "православие-самодержавие--народность". Православие же прекрасно согласуется с самодержавием, отчего некогда Владимир Красное Солнышко и выбрал именно византийское христианство, а не что иное...


Юй Кан, во времена Владимира на Руси самодержавия не было. То политическое устройство, которое можно назвать самодержавием, сложилось примерно ко времени Ивана III или позже, т.е. примерно через 500 лет после Владимира. Так что выбранное Владимиром православие никак не могло согласовываться с самодержавием, просто потому что этого самодержавия не было в то время.

А идеологема эта, по моему мнению, вряд ли пройдет, если её и будут пытаться воплотить. Согласен с Сашей П. в том, что она и в 19 веке не слишком гладко вписывалась в реалии, а тем более - сегодня.

И на мой взгляд претензии за различные перегибы имеет смысл предъявлять в первую очередь не церкви, а властям. В конце концов светские власти решают, преподавать ли основы религий, каких и как, в школе, и тому подобные вопросы.

----------

Саша П. (17.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Согласитесь, что лет сто  назад эта идеологема пребывала в не пример более удачном состоянии, но... Увы,  она не выдержала встречи с будущим.


Любая идеологема -- всего лишь абстрактная идея. А потому она не может пребывать ни в каком состоянии и выдерживать или не выдерживать что-либо. %)
Ещё со времён Ельцина шёл и идёт по сей день поиск т.н. "национальной идеи". Где её взять на пустом месте, если нынешняя основная "идея" "Обогащайся, кто как может, и линяй со всеми капиталами за рубеж!" не годится в национальные по определению? Вот и извлекают то, что хранилось в идейных закромах. : )

Поясню: мне самому это дело не нравится, как и начавшаяся "борьба за нравственность" под эгидой патриарха РПЦ. Но такова реальность...




> История, как известно, повторяется  в  виде фарса, и да , если полагать, что все возвращается на круги свои, разумно предположить, что на круги возвращается именно то, что было так  фальшиво тогда, тогда же столь зримо требовало разрешения и привело к национальной трагедии.


Напишите об этом в Администрацию президента РФ? : )




> Все-таки несмотря ни на что проблемы не у них, не у Кармапы, и не у Кагью, проблемы , увы, у православия, а в купе - самодержавия и у народности и уже очень давно....  И вопрос тут о репутации самой РПЦ.


Это неправильный рефрейм (или явная проекция), т.к. у православия нет никаких проблем, кроме расширения и монополизации пространства собственного присутствия на рынке движимости, недвижимости и "духовности/нравственности".

Почитайте, к примеру, что сейчас происходит с возвращением РПЦ культурных ака духовных ценностей и строений/территорий? Музейщики уже просто рыданиями исходят... А толку?

----------

Нея (27.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> То политическое устройство


Добавлю, что возникло оно под лозунгом "Москва - Третий Рим", что потребовало в свою очередь демонтажа того самого византийского православия и продвижения церковных концепций сведших  в результате почти к нулю  духовное внутри самое себя. :Cry:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, во времена Владимира на Руси самодержавия не было. То политическое устройство, которое можно назвать самодержавием, сложилось примерно ко времени Ивана III или позже, т.е. примерно через 500 лет после Владимира. Так что выбранное Владимиром православие никак не могло согласовываться с самодержавием, просто потому что этого самодержавия не было в то время.


Да в курсе я, право слово, что когда было, если разбирать и по словам, а не по смыслу... %)
Вдумайтесь: неужто токмо за лепоту избрал Владимир визант. христ-во? Он что, эстетом был, отпетым, при существовавшей тогда в Киеве никак не единоначальной (аналог самодержавной) форме правления?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А идеологема эта, по моему мнению, вряд ли пройдет, если её и будут пытаться воплотить. Согласен с Сашей П. в том, что она и в 19 веке не слишком гладко вписывалась в реалии, а тем более - сегодня.


Как дети малые, мать честная... А что тогда, а тем более -- сегодня, гладко вписывалость/впишется в реалии и кто это (что именно?) и зачем будет вписывать?
Есть простая истина: "В России долго хорошо не бывает", чего в её реалии ни вписывай...




> И на мой взгляд претензии за различные перегибы имеет смысл предъявлять в первую очередь не церкви, а властям. В конце концов светские власти решают, преподавать ли основы религий, каких и как, в школе, и тому подобные вопросы.


Так оне и решают, ни у кого особо не спрошая (вспомните о фактической отмене референдумов?). А результаты видим воочию...

----------


## Alekk

> Вы не в курсе, планируется ли встреча патриарха Кирилла и Далай-ламы? И где? В Москве или в Дарамсале...?


Не в курсе. В Москве вряд ли. МИД не дает ЕСДЛ визу. Если что, то эта новость будет на всех сайтах. Пока тишина.

----------


## sergey

> Да в курсе я, право слово, что когда было, если разбирать и по словам, а не по смыслу... %)


А и по словам и по смыслу.




> Вдумайтесь: неужто токмо за лепоту избрал Владимир визант. христ-во? Он что, эстетом был, отпетым, при существовавшей тогда в Киеве никак не единоначальной (аналог самодержавной) форме правления?


Я и не писал, что только за "лепоту". Только из этого никак не следует, что "самодержавность" прилеплять сюда нужно. Не знаю, какой смысл вы вкладываете в слово самодержие. Вот, что например пишет Википедия.
По этим подразумевается либо суверенитет, либо неограниченная внутренняя власть. Что касается суверенитета (независимости от других стран), то тут православие никакого преимущества по сравнению с другими верами не давало, напротив возникала определенная зависимость от Византии. Неограниченная (относительно) же власть, как я написал, у русских правителей стала появляться примерно во время Ивана III, а во времена Владимира и еще столетия после него ничего подобного не было. Поэтому нет и никаких оснований прилеплять к выбору Владимира то, что появилось через 500 лет.

----------


## Юй Кан

sergey, о том, что именно за лепоту -- есть в летописи.
Смысл же использованного мною понятия "самодержавие" в контексте "от Владимира до наших дней" был пояснён (сейчас, повторяя вопрос, выделю ещё и болдом).

При этом Вы так и не ответили на сущностный вопрос: почему, на Ваш взгляд, Владимир, при существовавшей тогда в Киеве никак не *единоначальной (аналог самодержавной)* форме правления, выбрал именно это вероисповедание, а не какое иное?

----------


## Орагда

Примечательно, что не только РПЦ у нас  давит инакомыслие. В Непале, похоже, такая же проблема,- прав тот, у кого больше прав. http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=76777&cf=

----------


## sergey

> sergey, о том, что именно за лепоту -- есть в летописи.


Не так просто, Юрий. Вот можете перечитать "Повесть временных лет". По летописи было и изложение вероучения, и аргументы проповедников, почему именно эта вера правильная, и "лепота", и "Сказали же бояре: "Если бы плох был закон греческий, то не приняла бы его бабка твоя Ольга, а была она мудрейшей из всех людей", и "_Скажите царям вашим так: "я крещусь, ибо еще прежде испытал закон ваш и люба мне вера ваша и богослужение, о котором рассказали мне посланные нами мужи_", и чудесное исцеление Владимира.




> Смысл же использованного мною понятия "самодержавие" в контексте "от Владимира до наших дней" был пояснён (сейчас, повторяя вопрос, выделю ещё и болдом).


У понятия самодержавие есть смысл. Я вам его привел. Вот еще к примеру. Мой комментарий был об этом понятии.

Вы приводите синоним, по вашему мнению, "единоначальной", не разъясняя его дальше. Не знаю, что тут мне комментировать. Речь ведь не о филологии, а русской истории. Т.е. ваша мысль мне не совсем понятна.




> При этом Вы так и не ответили на сущностный вопрос: почему, на Ваш взгляд, Владимир, при существовавшей тогда в Киеве никак не *единоначальной (аналог самодержавной)* форме правления, выбрал именно это вероисповедание, а не какое иное?


Я вам уже ответил, почему по моему мнению нет оснований относить самодержавие ни в одном из двух смыслов этого слова к причинам выбора Владимира.

Вопрос же, почему он выбрал именно православие, а не иудаизм, мусульманство или католицизм, не имеет, насколько я знаю, в истории (науке) однозначного ответа. Мы можем только гадать об этом. Кроме перечисленного в летописи, в примечаниях к тексту летописи (на который я дал ссылку) например пишут:



> Одними причинами, по-видимому, были тесная связь Руси и Византии, постепенное проникновение христианства в русское общество, образование в Киеве влиятельной христианской общины; лично на Владимира влияли впечатления детства (княгиня Ольга)...

----------


## Юй Кан

Сергей, в примечаниях к этой версии летописи есть достаточно много сомнений в истинности повествования о таком "духовном тендере", т.е. "кастинге" при выборе веры кн. Владимиром.

Я же исхожу из прагматической логики, кратко представленной, чтоб долго не толковать, здесь: http://old.rusk.ru/st.php?idar=113127.



> Завершил крещение Киевской Руси младший сын Святослава, внук княгини Ольги князь Владимир Святославович (княжил 980 – 1015 гг.).
> 
> *Владимир завершил в конце Х века разгром хазарского каганата и укрепил части огромного древнерусского государства. Именно при нем Русь достигла того могущества, которое исключало самую возможность её поражения в борьбе с какой-либо силой тогдашнего мира.* Арабские источники свидетельствуют о "руссах" конца Х – начала ХI веков: "…У них независимый царь Буладмир (Владимир)… Они люди сильнейшие и очень могучие; они отправляются пешими в далекие страны для набега, плавают также на судах по Хазарскому (Каспийскому) морю…и плавают к Константинополю по Понтийскому (Черному) морю… Их храбрость и могущество известны, ибо один из них равен некоторому числу людей из другого народа…"
> 
> Первые годы своего княжения Владимир был язычником, хотя его мать Милуша была православной веры, приняв крещение вместе с Ольгой. *Но укрепляя государственность, князь решил укрепить и духовную основу страны. Так как формы славянского язычества пришли в противоречие с крепнувшей государственностью, он стал думать о другой, лучшей вере.*


Мною выделены два наиболее значимых момента, касающихся: а) внешнеполитической независимости, достигнутой на тот момент кн. Владимиром; б) основной, на мой взгляд, внутриполитической (духовной или идеологической) причины принятия именно византийского (православного) христианства, с учётом упоминаемых и в летописи и в примечаниях к ней биографических и исторических обстоятельств такого выбора.

А больше мне, к счастью, и добавить нечего. : )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Скорее всего - всё равно сказали бы. Только, может быть, в другой форме. Использование речей Оле Нидала и формы практики - только предлог. Главная причина - в распространённости. 70 центров по России. Слишком много активности, слишком много молодёжи в КК. Вот РПЦ и беспокоится.


Думаю, что не РПЦ.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не думаю, что кому-то в обозримом будущем удастся что-то реально противопоставить вновь возрождаемой у нас державной идеологеме "православие-самодержавие--народность". Православие же прекрасно согласуется с самодержавием, отчего некогда Владимир Красное Солнышко и выбрал именно византийское христианство, а не что иное... Всё возвращается на круги своя, только на новом уровне


Ну тогда будем молиться за приход Чингизидов.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Саша П.

> Примечательно, что не только РПЦ у нас  давит инакомыслие. В Непале, похоже, такая же проблема,- прав тот, у кого больше прав. http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=76777&cf=


"...Христиане страны, количество которых здесь составляет всего лишь около семисот тысяч, очень обеспокоены этим..."

Эта статья, как и заглавная, не несет в себе  ничего, кроме желания  немного взболтнуть стакан с жидкостью: что-то да подымется, что-то да осядет, почитают, поговорят...

А почему не миллион? Миллион христиан в Непале... Звучит ! Озлобленные язычники... Ополчились против христиан.

Непал был , есть, весьма вероятно, будет индуистской страной. За последнее десятилетие  наметился крен в иную сторону,  атеистическую, и сейчас маятник возвращается назад.

Численность христиан в Непале всегда была на уровне статистической погрешности. Родоплеменной уклад не позволяет непальцам менять  религию, это больше , чем вера.  Это община, братья, сестры. И зачем?
 Христианство в Непале - это благотворительная деятельность западных,  католических и протестантских,  организаций, которых никто никогда не будет трогать.  Они кормят, лечат, учат. Соответственно, христиане - это сироты спасенные этими организациями. Воспитанные как европейцы, а европейцы тоже - табу.

Помутить воду, конечно, можно. На то и журналистика.

Вообще, тема в некотором смысле себя исчерпала. В РПЦ люди хоть зарплату получают за то, что ее  му... выводят секты на чистую воду, а тут-то чего вдруг...


PS Посмотрел католические источники, пишут, что католиков в Непале 7000...

----------

Орагда (18.03.2010)

----------


## sergey

> Сергей, в примечаниях к этой версии летописи есть достаточно много сомнений в истинности повествования о таком "духовном тендере", т.е. "кастинге" при выборе веры кн. Владимиром.


Ну, вы сами на летопись сослались. )




> Я же исхожу из прагматической логики, кратко представленной, чтоб долго не толковать, здесь: http://old.rusk.ru/st.php?idar=113127.


Тут, кстати, излагается то, что написано в летописи.





> Мною выделены два наиболее значимых момента, касающихся: а) внешнеполитической независимости, достигнутой на тот момент кн. Владимиром; б) основной, на мой взгляд, внутриполитической (духовной или идеологической) причины принятия именно византийского (православного) христианства, с учётом упоминаемых и в летописи и в примечаниях к ней биографических и исторических обстоятельств такого выбора.


Напомню, что эта ветвь обсуждения началась с ваших слов, что православие  особенно подходит для самодержавия и якобы Владимир поэтому православие и выбрал. Повторю еще раз, что самодержавие - это тип монархического правления, когда государь обладает почти неограниченной властью. При Владимире и вообще в домонгольский период было существенно не так. Князь защищал от внешних врагов (и нападал), судил преступников, собирал дань. Но он не имел личной власти над населением такой, как имели русские цари от Ивана III и позже. Князь делил власть с вечем, своей дружиной и знатными людьми. Князя могли призвать и могли прогнать. В Новгороде с князьями вообще строго обращались )) .
Т.е. при Владимире власть князя и вообще политической устройство в русских землях было сильно другое чем в Московской Руси (и позже - России) тогда, когда принято говорить о самодержавии.  Именно поэтому я написал, что выбор Владимира к самодержавию имеет мало отношения. 




> Но укрепляя государственность, князь решил укрепить и духовную основу страны. Так как формы славянского язычества пришли в противоречие с крепнувшей государственностью, он стал думать о другой, лучшей вере.


Да, так обычно и пишут. Естественно, что Владимира что-то не устраивало, раз он начал искать новую веру. 
Но выбор Владимира никак не доказывает ваш тезис, что православие лучше подходит для "самодержавия". Мы *не знаем точно* мотивов Владимира, а в летописи указаны другие. При этом были могущественные, большие царства мусульманские (хотя бы Великие Моголы), могущественный Бату принял буддизм у тибетцев, в мощной Хазарии был иудаизм. Были сильные большие католические королевства.
Поэтому не видно оснований считать, что православие лучше подходит для сильного монархического государства, чем другие варианты, из которых выбирал Владимир. Так же и для независимости государства, если вы под самодержавием понимаете это.

Я лично, если б мое мнение кто-то спросил, наверное предположил бы, что особенности веры и службы, как  и говорится в летописях, и близость Византии, в том числе с её вероятно притягательными для Владимира и его окружения сторонами (были конечно и отрицательные) сыграли роль.

Но это всё оценки, они конечно имеют субъективную составляющую.

P.S. Ойой, не Бату (Батый), я имел в виду Хубилая.

----------

Аминадав (18.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> "...Христианство в Непале - это благотворительная деятельность западных,  католических и протестантских,  организаций, которых никто никогда не будет трогать.


Так-то оно так, да интересно, не коснётся ли новый закон буддийского меньшинства? В Непале одних только монастырей Карма Кагью - около 50, и, насколько мне известно, правительство (ещё монархическое) всячески им препятствовало - бюрократически, замораживало стройки, и т.д. Сейчас положение может ещё более усложниться.
 Вообще, мне кажется, это общая тенденция всех теистических религий - давить буддизм там, где это только возможно. Чувствуют, видимо, свою неконкурентоспособновть в сравнении с Дхармой, вот и идёт в ход сила,- что у РПЦ, что у мусульман, что у индуистов.

----------

Читтадхаммо (18.03.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Вообще, мне кажется, это общая тенденция всех теистических религий - давить буддизм там, где это только возможно. Чувствуют, видимо, свою неконкурентоспособновть в сравнении с Дхармой, вот и идёт в ход сила,- что у РПЦ, что у мусульман, что у индуистов.


Это не совсем так. Это сильный пытается давить слабого, и буддисты тут - не исключение. Там, где место РПЦ занимает сангха, она также пытается давить меньшинства - например, различные христианские миссии. Просто буддизм - мирная религия, поэтому не так ярко это выражено.

----------


## Саша П.

> Так-то оно так, да интересно


Тогда это вопрос вселенского масштаба. Сильный побеждает слабого где бы то ни было.
Вместе с тем, тема не о Непале. Там за последние лет 50 буддизм расцвел и процветает.  Никто его не давил. Если кто-то и препятствовал строительству, то чиновники на местах по очень понятной нам причине - получить откат. Тибетцы хошнихош очень успешное меньшинство. Священная корова не меньше заезжих европейцев. И прочих христианских миссий. Молоко дает. 

 Непальское, впрочем,  общество очень сильно деградировало за последнее время, как известно. А  кончилась эта страница истории "великой гражданской войной". Поэтому тут уже не важно, как что называется. В данном случае был атеизм. Но утратить человеческий облик и пулять  друг в дружку можно и под религиозными знаменами.
Что будет дальше, может, и увидим. 

Но  сравнивать  положение  Кагью в Непале и тут... Не будем людей пугать. Все хорошо.

----------

Орагда (19.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Там, где место РПЦ занимает сангха, она также


Чтобы расставить точки над i, да что Вы, так - не бывает. Нигде.

Многострадальная РПЦ в ее нынешнем виде возродилась из пепла после семидесяти лет идеологии  государственного атеизма в его воинственном  варианте. Люди и структуры  несколько поколений были атеистическими и по мановению волшебной палочки стали вдруг теистическими. Это раз.

За тысячу лет  с российской церковью много всего происходило. Это далеко не то византийское православие, что принесли греки тысячу лет назад. За этот период оно не только   переживало взлеты и падения, оно изменилось к а ч е с т в е н н о  при Иване III, как тут уже  говорилось, и менялось по содержанию  еще и еще. Это два.

 А современная ситуация совершенно уникальна. На мой взгляд, даже формальное сравнение  тут неуместно.

----------

лесник (19.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Это не совсем так. Это сильный пытается давить слабого, и буддисты тут - не исключение. Там, где место РПЦ занимает сангха, она также пытается давить меньшинства - например, различные христианские миссии. Просто буддизм - мирная религия, поэтому не так ярко это выражено.


Где-как. Например, в Шри-Ланке к христианам относятся не очень хорошо из-за колониального прошлого. А вот в Таиланде православие без проблем приживается. Уже третий храм строят. И власти не препятствуют. Во многом, как раз из-за буддийского подхода.

----------

лесник (19.03.2010), Саша П. (19.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Чтобы расставить точки над i, да что Вы, так - не бывает. Нигде.
> 
>  А современная ситуация совершенно уникальна. На мой взгляд, даже формальное сравнение  тут неуместно.


Я не имел в виду какую-то идентичность по сути, структуре и т.п. Я, скорее, имел в виду, что традиционная религия, занимающая доминирующее положение в стране, нередко использует "административный ресурс" для борьбы с конкурентами, и буддизм, в некоторых случаях, не исключение.

----------

Саша П. (19.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> и буддизм, в некоторых случаях, не исключение.


Что же,  будем пресекать. Ишь... :Cool: 

Как только Алмазный путь ополчится против православия "лайт", твердой рукой забьем в набат и призовем к ответу.

/../Что ты долго не являлся?
Где ты, вражий сын, шатался? -
Кит со гневом закричал.
На колени Ёрш упал,
И, признавшись в преступленье,
Он молился о прощенье.
Ну, уж бог тебя простит! -
Кит державный говорит. -
Но за то твоё прощенье
Ты исполни повеленье.
Рад стараться, Чудо-кит! -
На коленях Ёрш пищит.
http://www.kirsoft.com.ru/freedom/KSNews_885.htm

----------


## Aion

Гейдар  Джахидович озвучил таки ситуацию с православным бизнесом:
Глава Исламского комитета сравнил РПЦ с КПСС

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Исламский комитет России предложил снять православные кресты с герба РФ:
http://lenta.ru/news/2005/12/06/gerb/

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Исламский комитет России предложил снять православные кресты с герба РФ:
> http://lenta.ru/news/2005/12/06/gerb/


2005 года "новость".

----------

Bob (21.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.03.2010)

----------


## Роман К

А почему бы РПЦ не обратиться для начала за разъяснениями к Хамбо Ламе РФ. Это традиционная буддийская конфессия в России, могут пояснить - противоречит "буддизм Оле Нидала" буддизму или нет.
Также как по поводу христианских сект ведь не идут же к мусульманам консультироваться...

Хотя нашим органам только перстом укажи .. уж расстараются... 
по другим бы поводам так старались...

----------

Tong Po (23.03.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> А почему бы РПЦ не обратиться для начала за разъяснениями к Хамбо Ламе РФ. Это традиционная буддийская конфессия в России, могут пояснить - противоречит "буддизм Оле Нидала" буддизму или нет.


 Это был бы не лучший оборот, ведь школа Хамбо-ламы - Гелуг, уже несколько веков конкурирующая с Кагью, и, скорее всего, его отзыв будет нелестным уже хотя бы всилу традиционного соперничества. Плюс необычный стиль ламы Оле, раздражающий многих "традиционалистов", его однолинейность и бескомпромиссность, котрорые многие расценивают как "сектантство"- всё это многих вводит в заблуждение. На самом деле, Алмазный путь Оле Нидала - никакой не "лайт", а, по сути, та же ваджраяна, немного адаптированная к современным условиям. Те практики, которые он даёт, полностью соответствуют аналогичным практикам, даваемым другими ламами и при интенсивном использовании дают те же результаты.  Все выпады против ламы Оле носят либо личностный характер, либо имеют политические мотивы. В данном случае, КК АП наиболее уязвим для атак со стороны РПЦ потому что он "на переднем крае", наиболее заметен, непривычен, не имеет этнической "базы" и может ассоциироваться с сектами "Нью Эйдж", что сектоборцы и используют. Дело не в том, что церковь различает какой-то особый ложный "буддизм Оле Нидала", который надо уничтожить как ересь, а в том, что для борьбы с "традиционным" калмыцко-бурятским буддизмом она (РПЦ) недостаточно сильна.

----------

Tong Po (23.03.2010)

----------


## Alekk

> по сути, та же ваджраяна, немного адаптированная к современным условиям


Есть традиция, есть прямая линия передачи, которые гарантируют защиту учения от искажений. Ваджраяна - не та сфера, где можно заниматься адаптацией. Это опасно или бесполезно.

----------

Dondhup (23.03.2010), Ниэллон (25.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Alekk

> раздражающий многих "традиционалистов", его однолинейность и бескомпромиссность, котрорые многие расценивают как "сектантство"


Личные качества тут не при чем. Обращение "традиционалисты" уже звучит, как отрыв от традиции. В этом "сектантство".

----------


## Топпер

:Big Grin: 


> Это был бы не лучший оборот, ведь школа Хамбо-ламы - Гелуг, уже несколько веков конкурирующая с Кагью,.


 :Smilie: 
Звучит примерно так же, как указание на то, что староверы-беспоповцы, уже несколько веков конкурируют с РПЦ МП  :Big Grin: 
Какова была реальная процентная численность КК и Гелуг?

----------

Артем Тараненко (23.03.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Личные качества тут не при чем. Ображение "традиционалисты" уже звучит, как отрыв от традиции. В этом "сектантство".


Последователи ламы Оле действительно больше похожи на секту (не в популярном поповском смысле, а в религиоведческом, что ли). Другое дело, что не дело РПЦ решать, как и что кому делать.

----------

куру хунг (23.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Да уж, буддисты сами как-нибудь между собой разбирутся. Без РПЦ

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Есть традиция, есть прямая линия передачи, которые гарантируют защиту учения от искажений. Ваджраяна - не та сфера, где можно заниматься адаптацией. Это опасно или бесполезно.


ЕС 16-й Кармапа САМ попросил ламу Оле давать поучения людям запада в том виде, в каком он их даёт. При  ЕГО жизни и с ЕГО благословения тексты медитаций были переведены на европейские языки и несколько упрощены. И сейчас лама Оле учит точно так же, как и при жизни 16-го Кармапы. Смысл этого в том, чтобы донести вневременные методы и учения до многих обычных европейцев, а не оставлять их достоянием немногих "специалистов по Тибету". Конечно, заниматься адаптацией может быть и опасно, и бесполезно, если делать это самостоятельно, но если твой коренной лама что-то изменяет  для тебя, и это одобряют учителя такого уровня как Шамар и Лопен Цечу, то это большой подарок, и опасаться тут нечего.

----------


## Орагда

> Личные качества тут не при чем. Обращение "традиционалисты" уже звучит, как отрыв от традиции. В этом "сектантство".


"Традиционалисты" - я имел в виду Традиционную Сангху России (она так называется) ну и тех лам, которые придерживаются внешних общепринятых атрибутов буддизма - одеяния, бритые головы, монашеский быт, и т.п. Хорошо, что есть люди, которые всё это сохраняют, но для современных мирян главное значение имеет не  антураж, а суть учения.

----------


## Alekk

*Орагда*
Основания для деятельности центров ОН, конечно, есть. С этим я не спорю. И польза в них своя есть (как и вред, собственно). Просто нужно отдавать отчет в том, что произошел отход от прямой линии передачи. Со всеми вытекающими.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Последователи ламы Оле действительно больше похожи на секту (не в популярном поповском смысле, а в религиоведческом, что ли). Другое дело, что не дело РПЦ решать, как и что кому делать.


 Важно понимать, что "секта"- это просто слово, которое ныне широко используется как ярлык для того, чтобы сделать кого-то объектом преследования. Раньше такими словами были "еретик", "язычник", "ведьма", сейчас - "сектант", этим пугают. Вообще, это слово христианское, и им обозначали группы (как правило, христианские), стоящие в оппозиции к государственной церкви. В буддизме же никакой государственной церкви нет, поскольку нет "единого истинного учения" по отношению к которому все другие были бы "неистинными". Таким образом, весь буддизм состоит из сект, и здесь это слово вряд ли может иметь уничижительное значение. Другое дело, когда говорят "тоталитарная секта", вот тут уже дело пахнет клеветой.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> *Орагда*
> Основания для деятельности центров ОН, конечно, есть. С этим я не спорю. И польза в них своя есть (как и вред, собственно). Просто нужно отдавать отчет в том, что произошел отход от прямой линии передачи. Со всеми вытекающими.


 Лама Оле - мой учитель, и я не могу сказать, что он причинил мне какой-то вред. А отход от линии передачи... мне кажется, мы опять вот-вот коснёмся вопроса о двух Кармапах, и нас забонят. Давайте не будем.

----------


## Гьялцен

> ЕС 16-й Кармапа САМ попросил ламу Оле давать поучения людям запада в том виде, в каком он их даёт. При  ЕГО жизни и с ЕГО благословения тексты медитаций были переведены на европейские языки и несколько упрощены. И сейчас лама Оле учит точно так же, как и при жизни 16-го Кармапы. .


Нет, медитации были "переведены"и упрощены уже после смерти 16-го Кармапы. Если интересно, можете спросить у датского учпута Лейфа Андерсона, как пели по тибески гуру -йогу 16-го Кармапы в центрах Оле в 70-е годы ( теперь это называется 3 света). И как тогда учил Оле. А датский центр карма кагью- о ужас- освящал сам Далай-Лама!
Далее, пуджа Ченрези читалась по тибетски в центрах Оле  до 93-94 г.  Нендро делалось по тиб вплоть до 2001 г.  а уж о том, что тексты медитаций в АП меняются каждый год, вам прекрасно известно. Также редактируются и книги - уберите похвальные отзывы о Тай Ситу и КО , вставьте несколько шпилек по адресу феодального Тибета -  получите новый вариант "Открытия Алмазного Пути"... ( сравните издания 1992 и нынешнее и найдите отличия). 


,

----------

Dondhup (23.03.2010), Mergen (23.03.2010), Артем Тараненко (23.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Исламский комитет России предложил снять православные кресты с герба РФ:
> http://lenta.ru/news/2005/12/06/gerb/


А там есть кресты?  :EEK!:  Я только видел орла на каком-то фоне. Кстати, герб СССР был куда как солиднее. А здесь какой-то он куций, ущербный, не объемный. И орел какой-то замученный.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А там есть кресты?  ...


И не один  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Петров

> мне кажется, мы опять вот-вот коснёмся вопроса о двух Кармапах, и нас *забонят*.


интересная опечатка в треде о линиях тибетского буддизма...

----------


## Орагда

> Нет, медитации были "переведены"и упрощены уже после смерти 16-го Кармапы. Если интересно, можете спросить у датского учпута Лейфа Андерсона, как пели по тибески гуру -йогу 16-го Кармапы в центрах Оле в 70-е годы ( теперь это называется 3 света). И как тогда учил Оле. А датский центр карма кагью- о ужас- освящал сам Далай-Лама!
> Далее, пуджа Ченрези читалась по тибетски в центрах Оле  до 93-94 г.  Нендро делалось по тиб вплоть до 2001 г.  а уж о том, что тексты медитаций в АП меняются каждый год, вам прекрасно известно. Также редактируются и книги - уберите похвальные отзывы о Тай Ситу и КО , вставьте несколько шпилек по адресу феодального Тибета -  получите новый вариант "Открытия Алмазного Пути"... ( сравните издания 1992 и нынешнее и найдите отличия). 
> ,


Медитация "3 света" была создана 16-м Кармапой специально для новых условий и использовалась в Европе на родных языках с самого начала. Медитации просто невозможно проводить на неродном языке! Было время (до начала 90-х), когда в центрах КК АП пелись ПУДЖИ по-тибетски, но их никто и не переводил - их просто перестали использовать. В 1973-74 гг. была попытка делать медитацию на Ченрези с пением по-тибетски, но от этого быстро отказались -  искатели просветления стали уходить, и на их место стали притягиваться искатели экзотики, а такие надолго не задерживаются. Что касается Нёндро - частично оно и сейчас выполняется по-тибетски (особенно в части Подношения Мандалы), некоторые части - на ваше усмотрение, можно по-тибетски, можно по-русски. Мантры не переводятся. Призывание Защитника - только по-тибетски. Тексты наших медитаций могут незначительно изменяться, но так было всегда, причём  многие другие ламы меняют практики намного радикальнее.
  Редактировать свои книги - право любого автора, и в данном случае - изменение нескольких мест в "Открытии..." вызвано сами понимаете чем,-расколом.
  Ещё раз повторюсь: процесс адаптации начался при жизни 16-го Кармапы, и именно потому что ОН так хотел. В противном случае у ламы Оле не сложилось бы хороших отношений ни с Шамаром, ни с Лопен Цечу, и его можно было бы обвинять в создании "своего" буддизма.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Медитация "3 света" была создана 16-м Кармапой специально для новых условий и использовалась в Европе на родных языках с самого начала. Медитации просто невозможно проводить на неродном языке! 
> .


Вы право заглянули бы в оригинал гуру йоги Его святейшества 16-го Кармапы, благо Кармапенко на БФ его перевел. Так вот: этот текст был создан в 1967 году по просьбе ученика-тибетца, сопроводившего просьбу подншением хадака. В то время Оле Нидал просто не был знаком с Его Святейшеством. И кроме Аконга Ринпоче и Трунгпы Ринпоче, Кармапа никого тогда в Европу не посылал. 




> Было время (до начала 90-х), когда в центрах КК АП пелись ПУДЖИ по-тибетски, но их никто и не переводил - их просто перестали использовать. В 1973-74 гг. была попытка делать медитацию на Ченрези с пением по-тибетски, но от этого быстро отказались -  искатели просветления стали уходить, и на их место стали притягиваться искатели экзотики, а такие надолго не задерживаются. .


До начала нулевых двухтысячных. Повторюсь (или Вы меня не слышите?), пуджа Ченрези использовалась в оригинале до 1994, и перевод там был подстрочный. Потом ее заменили на гороздо более короткий адаптированный вариант, откуда убрали все молитвы (кроме одной), но и эта медитация была отменена в России в 1999 г по причинам политическим. 


 Те


> ксты наших медитаций могут незначительно изменяться, но так было всегда, причём  многие другие ламы меняют практики намного радикальнее..


 Какие другие ламы? Имена в студию. 




> Редактировать свои книги - право любого автора, и в данном случае - изменение нескольких мест в "Открытии..." вызвано сами понимаете чем,-расколом...


Так и я о том же. До раскола Тай Ситу был хорош и обаятелен, а тут вдруг с подачи Томека стал жуликом. Как прикажете понимать?




> Ещё раз повторюсь: процесс адаптации начался при жизни 16-го Кармапы, и именно потому что ОН так хотел. В противном случае у ламы Оле не сложилось бы хороших отношений ни с Шамаром, ни с Лопен Цечу, и его можно было бы обвинять в создании "своего" буддизма.


Приведите примеры адаптации "от Кармапы". Или я просто сочту Ваши слова беспочвенными.

----------

Йосель Чойдрон (24.03.2010), куру хунг (23.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> И не один


Это как посмотреть...

----------

Aion (24.03.2010), Dondhup (24.03.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.03.2010), Pema Sonam (24.03.2010), Tong Po (24.03.2010), Won Soeng (24.03.2010), Zom (23.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.03.2010), Александр С (25.03.2010), Джигме (26.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (25.03.2010), Иван Петров (24.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010), Цзы (25.03.2010), Юань Дин (24.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

Блеск -)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Здорово, внушает!

----------


## Орагда

> Вы право заглянули бы в оригинал гуру йоги Его святейшества 16-го Кармапы, благо Кармапенко на БФ его перевел. Так вот: этот текст был создан в 1967 году по просьбе ученика-тибетца, сопроводившего просьбу подншением хадака. В то время Оле Нидал просто не был знаком с Его Святейшеством. И кроме Аконга Ринпоче и Трунгпы Ринпоче, Кармапа никого тогда в Европу не посылал.


Возможно, это выглядело как  "по просьбе", но такие вещи возникают не по чьей-то прихоти, а потому что созревают условия. Кармапа создал её не для того монаха и не для Оле и Ханны, а как облегченный вариант гуру-йоги для людей нового мира. Потом, в нужный момент появились Оле и Ханна. Это не игра случая.




> До начала нулевых двухтысячных. Повторюсь (или Вы меня не слышите?), пуджа Ченрези использовалась в оригинале до 1994, и перевод там был подстрочный. Потом ее заменили на гороздо более короткий адаптированный вариант, откуда убрали все молитвы (кроме одной), но и эта медитация была отменена в России в 1999 г по причинам политическим. 
> Кроме того, пхова используется Оле тоже как садхана по тибестки- и вы уверены, что на эту практику не притягиваются любители экзотики? Еще как, бывал я на пховах у Оле, есть что вспомнить.


 " Когда в 1973 году высокоопытный лама Калу Ринпоче принёс медитацию "Любящие Глаза" в Европу, её текст пели по-тибетски. Однако это привлекало в основном тех, кто предпочитает верить, а не самостоятельно понимать мир: современным западным людям пение на незнакомом языке казалось чем-то средневековым. И хотя в результате самой практики, несомненно, возникали драгоценные поля силы, все, тем не менее, чувствовали себя как в церкви. Полные надежд новички, чьей первой встречей с буддизмом становилось именно это упражнение, больше не приходили. Чтобы избежать подобных потерь, а так же потому, что в дополнение к уже имеющимся ресурсам мудрости, радости и силы нам, безусловно, необходимо сочувствие,- последовав тибетскому примеру тысячелетней давности, я перевёл эту медитацию. Попутно пришлось убрать из текста и две малопонятные для нашей культуры молитвы, введённые в медитацию в 1974 году." (Предисловие ламы Оле к медитации "Любящие Глаза")
 Пуджи использовались до начала 90-х (я это отметил), но очень редко и не как основная практика.
 "Любители экзотики" на Пховах неизбежны; но не отказываться же из-за них от самой Пховы?




> Какие другие ламы? Имена в студию.


Самопосвящение в те же "Любящие Глаза" вставлены Шамаром; линия лам Кагью в Пхову - Аянгом; всё Нёндро было основательно переделано 9-м Кармапой. Все различия в одних и тех же практиках в разных линиях - это следствие передачи их разными ламами. Практики постоянно изменяются, но тибетцами - в сторону удлинения, а ламой Оле - в сторону удаления удлинений.




> Так и я о том же. До раскола Тай Ситу был хорош и обаятелен, а тут вдруг с подачи Томека стал жуликом. Как прикажете понимать?


  Все детки хороши и обаятельны, но что из них вырастает?




> Приведите примеры адаптации "от Кармапы". Или я просто сочту Ваши слова беспочвенными.


  Медитация "Три света". Сам он, понятно, ничего переводить не мог, но мог рекомендовать перевести.

----------


## Топпер

> Блеск -)


И даже эта тема.......как там её..........ну, в общем, тоже раскрыта  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Это как посмотреть...


Мечта прям  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> И хотя в результате самой практики, несомненно, возникали драгоценные поля силы...


Что такое поля силы?

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Возможно, это выглядело как  "по просьбе", но такие вещи возникают не по чьей-то прихоти, а потому что созревают условия. Кармапа создал её не для того монаха и не для Оле и Ханны, а как облегченный вариант гуру-йоги для людей нового мира. Потом, в нужный момент появились Оле и Ханна. Это не игра случая.


Орагдра. Вы уже сами определяете мотивацию того или иного Кармапы? И знаете все причины по которым он составлял тот или иной текст? Может вы уже обладаете всезнанием?




> Пуджи использовались до начала 90-х (я это отметил), но очень редко и не как основная практика.


Не сказал бы что пуджи использовались очень редко. Это относится не только к пудже Авалокитешвары, но и к пудже Махакалы и пр.




> Практики постоянно изменяются, но тибетцами - в сторону удлинения, а ламой Оле - в сторону удаления удлинений.


Опять не правда. особенно что касается тибетцев. Не всегда практики становятся больше. И в текстах частенько ставятся разъяснения о том, что можно делать, если хочешь сделать расширенную практику. Или пишется что надо сделать в случае краткого варианта. Причем такое пишется не только в "современных текстах".

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Йоши

> Наши правоохренительные органы (это не опечатка) всегда найдут, к чему придраться. Например, не смогла приобрети в городе  статуэтку Будды, потому что прокуратура предписала изъять ее из продажи. Причина, как мне объяснила продавец,  - свастика на груди Будды, что, по мнению прокуратуры, является фашистской символикой. Вот так.


Вы очень даже правы. Придраться найдется много к чему. И также логично обосновать эти придирки и запреты, как и обратное - это тоже можно сделать весьма легко и просто.

Потому что в нынешнем мире накопилось слишком много неознозначностей, когда одно и тоже служило как добру (с точки зрения одних людей), так и злу (с точки зрения других людей). Как и отношение к свастике.

В этой связи полагаю, что не всегда буддисты обязаны занимать позицию невмешательства в подобные перекосы в сознании людей.

----------


## Гьялцен

> " Когда в 1973 году высокоопытный лама Калу Ринпоче принёс медитацию "Любящие Глаза" в Европу, её текст пели по-тибетски. Однако это привлекало в основном тех, кто предпочитает верить, а не самостоятельно понимать мир: современным западным людям пение на незнакомом языке казалось чем-то средневековым. И хотя в результате самой практики, несомненно, возникали драгоценные поля силы, все, тем не менее, чувствовали себя как в церкви. Полные надежд новички, чьей первой встречей с буддизмом становилось именно это упражнение, больше не приходили. Чтобы избежать подобных потерь, а так же потому, что в дополнение к уже имеющимся ресурсам мудрости, радости и силы нам, безусловно, необходимо сочувствие,- последовав тибетскому примеру тысячелетней давности, я перевёл эту медитацию. Попутно пришлось убрать из текста и две малопонятные для нашей культуры молитвы, введённые в медитацию в 1974 году." (Предисловие ламы Оле к медитации "Любящие Глаза")
>  Пуджи использовались до начала 90-х (я это отметил), но очень редко и не как основная практика..


Пуджа Ченрези использовалась регулярно в центрах Ап, наряду с 3 света. Раз в неделю миниммум. А в других центрах карма кагью ( даже ориентированных на Тхае Дордже) широко практикуется до сих пор, на Западе также. 
По поводу средневекового пения- пхова ведь тоже по тибестки поется, не смущает?






> Самопосвящение в те же "Любящие Глаза" вставлены Шамаром; линия лам Кагью в Пхову - Аянгом; всё Нёндро было основательно переделано 9-м Кармапой. Все различия в одних и тех же практиках в разных линиях - это следствие передачи их разными ламами. Практики постоянно изменяются, но тибетцами - в сторону удлинения, а ламой Оле - в сторону удаления удлинений. 
> .


Нет, молитва ламам кагью в тексте пховы лонгчен нингтик добавлена не Аянгом ринпоче, а Тенгою Ринпоче (еще один лама из лагеря Тай Ситу), об этом вы можете прочесть даже на сайте буддхизм ру. Тексты Аянга Ринпоче Оле не использует. 
9-й Кармапа ничего не переделывал, а просто составил новый текст для начитывания нендро. а вдобавок и комментарий к нему. 




> Все детки хороши и обаятельны, но что из них вырастает?.


Интересно, зачем же Оле получал ца-лунг и ванги у Тай Ситу? А также у Гьялцапа Ринпоче, Тенги Ринпоче, Аянга Ринпоче? Это ведь дремучие традиционалисты. 





> Медитация "Три света". Сам он, понятно, ничего переводить не мог, но мог рекомендовать перевести.


не густо. Опять же, это ваши домыслы- мог не мог, хотел не хотел. 
Дайте мне письмо самого Кармапы ( с графологической экспертизой, конечно, можно заверенное у нотариуса) где он сам прямо говорит, что он хотел и рекомендовал.

----------

Йосель Чойдрон (24.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

А как упорная и бессмысленная борьба некоторых форумчан с Оле Нидалом связана с темой топика?

----------


## куру хунг

> Ещё раз повторюсь: процесс адаптации начался при жизни 16-го Кармапы, и именно потому что ОН так хотел. В противном случае у ламы Оле не сложилось бы хороших отношений ни с Шамаром, ни с Лопен Цечу, и его можно было бы обвинять в создании "своего" буддизма.






> именно потому что ОН так хотел


.

 Гыы... Интересная двусмысленность получилась

 Кто так хотел? ОН(16 Кармапа) или ОН (абревв. ОЛе Нидал)? :Embarrassment: 




> В противном случае у ламы Оле не сложилось бы хороших отношений ни с Шамаром, ни с Лопен Цечу,


 Ну и какие же у него хорошие отношения с Шамаром?

 Эт наверное вследствии очень хороших отношений с Шамаром,  более 2 назад 

 кхенпо Карма Чёчогу, ученику Шамара Рипоче, и преподователю в КИБИ, не разрешили давать лекции в Московском центре АП, и он проводил их в центре Римэ.  :Confused: 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....%E3#post160875

 Почему вообще Шамар не ездит по центрам нидаловского АП, или его монахи?
 опять, что ль "линии бояться мешать"?

 Ну тут уж вроде б линия то одна, дальше некуда.

 Орагда, а попробуйте к себе кхенпо Карма Чёчог пригласить с учениями.
 вот интересно будет, что из этого выйдет. :Big Grin:

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (24.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А как упорная и бессмысленная борьба некоторых форумчан с Оле Нидалом связана с темой топика?


Тонгпо. Это также бессмысленно как и сообщение #79 от Орагды. С которого и началась обычная история. Неполное владение информацией и выкладывание своих представлений вместо собственно фактов - это ведь не самое лучшее. Если начинать обвинять в подобных вещах РПЦ, то надо наверное посмотреть - а вдруг есть основание для их высказываний. Как говорится - свои ошибки хуже заметнее, чем ошибки других.

----------

Гьялцен (24.03.2010), Йосель Чойдрон (24.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> . Если начинать обвинять в подобных вещах РПЦ, то надо наверное посмотреть - а вдруг есть основание для их высказываний.


То есть Вы так же как и некоторые сектоборческие организации, близкие к РПЦ, считаете КК ОН деструктивной тоталитарной сектой? 




> Неполное владение информацией и выкладывание своих представлений вместо собственно фактов - это ведь не самое лучшее.


Я, простите, ни с той, ни с другой стороны собственно фактов-то и не заметил. Возня мышиная, извините за резкость. Может хватит уже (ко всем обращаюсь)? На основании неполного владения информацией некоего участника форума глупо делать далеко идущие выводы наверно, не так ли?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> То есть Вы так же как и некоторые сектоборческие организации, близкие к РПЦ, считаете КК ОН деструктивной тоталитарной сектой? Я, простите, ни с той, ни с другой стороны собственно фактов-то и не заметил. Возня мышиная, извините за резкость. Может хватит уже (ко всем обращаюсь)? На основании неполного владения информацией некоего участника форума глупо делать далеко идущие выводы наверно, не так ли?


Тонгпо. Мое личное мнение, это только мое личное мнение. Даже с учетом того, что на протяжении нескольких лет пребывал в этой организации. Есть вещи, которые мне там нравятся, есть и те, что не нравятся (в частности "облегченная версия" буддизма и действия которые показывают такие представители как Орагда, показывания незнание даже действий своей ассоциации и выдающие некоторые представления или фантазии как истину в последней инстанции).
Просто то, что видно на публике, очень часто показывает отсутствие мудрости и знания ситуации. Ну и узкий подход. Вот и бывает интересно, когда представители КК АП, подобные Орагде, образумятся и перестанут выдавать желаемое за действительное. И заодно интересно когда перестанут провоцировать РПЦ, что приводит ко многим нападкам с их стороны.

----------

куру хунг (24.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> И даже эта тема.......как там её..........ну, в общем, тоже раскрыта


Кто о чем, да... =) Вообще на картинке мужчина, будда Амида.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Самопосвящение в те же "Любящие Глаза" вставлены Шамаром; линия лам Кагью в Пхову - Аянгом; всё Нёндро было основательно переделано 9-м Кармапой. Все различия в одних и тех же практиках в разных линиях - это следствие передачи их разными ламами. Практики постоянно изменяются, но тибетцами - в сторону удлинения, а ламой Оле - в сторону удаления удлинений.


Вот такие учителя, как Шамарапа, Кармапа, Тэнга Ринпоче, Аянг Ринпоче и т.д. действительно могут что-то в садхану вставлять, убирать, менять или вообще составлять новые садханы. Все остальные (даже те, кого уполномочили давать устные передачи и комментарии) делают и передают все, как получили.

----------

куру хунг (24.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> И заодно интересно когда перестанут провоцировать РПЦ, что приводит ко многим нападкам с их стороны.


И как же это КК ОН провоцируют РПЦ?




> Вот такие учителя, как Шамарапа, Кармапа, Тэнга Ринпоче, Аянг Ринпоче и т.д. действительно могут что-то в садхану вставлять, убирать, менять или вообще составлять новые садханы.


А "и т.д." это кто? Вы уж огласите, пожалуйста весь список.




> Все остальные (даже те, кого уполномочили давать устные передачи и комментарии) делают и передают все, как получили.


А кто доподлинно знает как именно ОН чего-либо получил, кроме самого ОН и того кто ему передал?




> в частности "облегченная версия" буддизма и действия которые показывают такие представители как Орагда, показывания незнание даже действий своей ассоциации и выдающие некоторые представления или фантазии как истину в последней инстанции).


А почему же кто-либо должен знать знать все действия Ассоциации? Если человек просто приходит и делает совместные практики  и не занимает никакого официального положения в Ассоциации? А некоторые представления или фантазии как истину в последней инстанции можно найти у представителя любой ассоциации.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И как же это КК ОН провоцируют РПЦ?


Извините Тонгпо, но некоторые вещи из личной переписки я выкладывать сюда не буду. Они касаются не меня. По ним получается, что РПЦ провоцируется в основном действиями одного человека. В частности его лекциями где озвучиваются те или иные идеи. После чего последователи РПЦ возмущаются (в частности и в печати), а последователи ОН пытаются за клевету (на которую спровоцировали) подать в суд.




> А почему же кто-либо должен знать знать все действия Ассоциации?


Если Орагда не должен знать всех действий ассоциации, то логично предположить, что не стоит выдавать сему человеку свои фантазии как реальные дела ассоциации или ОН.




> Если человек просто приходит и делает совместные практики  и не занимает никакого официального положения в Ассоциации? А некоторые представления или фантазии как истину в последней инстанции можно найти у представителя любой ассоциации.


См. выше.
Уже так был спровоцирован разговор о различиях тантр и преобразовании "мешающих эмоций" той или иной школой, что было основано на лекциях и материалами из сутр и тантр не очень подтверждается.

----------


## Tong Po

> Извините Тонгпо, но некоторые вещи из личной переписки я выкладывать сюда не буду.


Если не готовы сказать "Б", то нечего говорить и "А". А так - не очень красиво выглядите. Вот и всё. Можете написать, что моё мнение Вам фиолетово. Я не удивлюсь. А что до РПЦ - так некоторые их представители (как уполномоченные так и говорящие от имени себя лично) имеют претензии ко всему, что не РПЦ. Их и провоцировать не надо - они с изначально спровоцированы самим фактом существования иных мнений.




> Если Орагда не должен знать всех действий ассоциации, то логично предположить, что не стоит выдавать сему человеку свои фантазии как реальные дела ассоциации или ОН.


Логично предъявить свои претензии в таком случае человеку, а не Ассоциации или её главе. Не так ли?




> Уже так был спровоцирован разговор о различиях тантр и преобразовании "мешающих эмоций" той или иной школой, что было основано на лекциях и материалами из сутр и тантр не очень подтверждается.


Так Вы определитесь: подтверждается "не очень" или не подтверждается вообще. Согласитесь, это - разные вещи.

----------


## Вова Л.

> А "и т.д." это кто? Вы уж огласите, пожалуйста весь список.


Придумывать садханы и что-то в них изменять могут только римопче.




> А кто доподлинно знает как именно ОН чего-либо получил, кроме самого ОН и того кто ему передал?


Речь шла о модернизации садхан.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Логично предъявить свои претензии в таком случае человеку, а не Ассоциации или её главе. Не так ли?


Если человек начинает нести отсебятину которая к делу отношения не имеет а также пишет то о чем не знает, то есть ли смысл  обращаться к главе ассоциации? Нет. Легче показать человеку, что он не прав. Может задумается  :Smilie: 




> Так Вы определитесь: подтверждается "не очень" или не подтверждается вообще. Согласитесь, это - разные вещи.


В Кангьюре есть указание на тантры, которые связаны с преобразованием той или иной "мешающей эмоции". Хотя я слышал мнение о том, что отцовская тантра преобразует гнев, материнская - желание и пр. Однако это не подтверждается текстами, а полагается на мнение того или иного учителя. Так что получаем - не подтверждается. Второй вывод - высказывается только личное мнение, которое в рамках Ассоциации представляется как достоверное (забывается что это личное мнение).

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет. Легче показать человеку, что он не прав.


Так и я ровно о том же самом.




> Однако это не подтверждается текстами, а полагается на мнение того или иного учителя.


Выходит подтверждается мнением того или иного учителя. Разве Оле говорил, что его мнение подтверждается именно текстами Кангьюра? Вы, кстати, уже весь Кангьюр досконально изучили?




> Второй вывод - высказывается только личное мнение, которое в рамках Ассоциации представляется как достоверное (забывается что это личное мнение).


Ну, если некто, что-либо забывает, то это - проблемы этого некта. Не так ли? А про личное мнение Вы сами написали выше. Оно было всегда. У всех.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Выходит подтверждается мнением того или иного учителя. Разве Оле говорил, что его мнение подтверждается именно текстами Кангьюра? Вы, кстати, уже весь Кангьюр досконально изучили?


Вам нужен каталог текстов Кангьюра (например редакции Дерге) с содержанием по главам? Об этом можно поговорить в личке, а не здесь (или не сейчас в этой теме)




> Ну, если некто, что-либо забывает, то это - проблемы этого некта. Не так ли? А про личное мнение Вы сами написали выше. Оно было всегда. У всех.


Только вот Орагда почему-то личное мнение выдает за общественное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Вам нужен каталог текстов Кангьюра (например редакции Дерге) с содержанием по главам?


И что мне это даст? Вы же сами написали: "...полагается на мнение того или иного учителя".
Я Вам вполне верю. Или ОН нельзя полагаться на мнение того или иного учителя? Или ОН утверждал, что полагается на каталог текстов Кангьюра (например редакции Дерге)?

Я предлагаю просто прекратить обсуждение ОН. Хотя бы в этой теме.

----------


## Орагда

> А как упорная и бессмысленная борьба некоторых форумчан с Оле Нидалом связана с темой топика?


Да собственно, никак не связана. Попытка высказать своё мнение по теме топика просто ушла в частности, а один из участников, кажется, готов на уши встать, чтобы перейти  и на личности. Вопрос вот в чём - соответствует ли то, чему учит Оле Нидал настоящему буддизму? С РПЦ всё понятно - там  разбираются в этом лучше нас и обжаловать что-то бессмысленно. А вот с высокоучёными буддистами ситуация куда интереснее,- вставлять шпильки в адрес ламы Оле у некоторых считается едва ли не признаком хорошего тона, а ведь многие из них сами признаются, что принимали Прибежище от этого ламы, были членами его центров и получали от него Пхову. Господа, смею заметить, что злословить на человека, от которого вы приняли Прибежище и получили пропуск в Чистую Страну - это ВЕРХ НЕБЛАГОДАРНОСТИ! Вы можете не разделять некоторых его позиций, но никто из вас не перерос его, чтобы судить о нём свысока, и уж тем более - не сделал для Дхармы столько, сколько он. После ламы Оле останутся сотни центров по всему миру, а что останется от его критиков? А теперь по существу.
  Что заставляет людей обвинять ламу Оле в сектантстве? Практики, которые он даёт, полностью аутентичны и при использовании - работают. Пхова, данная ламой Оле, оставляет такое же отверстие в голове, как и данная любым другим ламой. Учение, Высший взгляд на вещи, Махамудра - всё соответствует прямой передаче от Кармапы. А что ещё нужно? Тексты на русском не устраивают? Тогда ищите их на пали, ведь Будда ни слова не передал по-тибетски. Не пускает в свои центры других лам? Раньше пускал, но это приводило к неразберихе и сбивало с пути, по которому должен вести только один, коренной лама. Может быть, другие обладают чудесными передачами, но пусть они дают их тем, кто будет их практиковать, а не для коллекционирования посвящений. На данном этапе нам требуются только Нёндро, Пхова и Гуру-йога,+ несколько сопутствующих медитаций. Для развития этого более чем достаточно, и на это не всегда времени хватает. Падмасамбхава, кстати, придя в Тибет не разбрасывался посвящениями направо-налево, а закапывал до лучших времён. Почему мы должны считать себя лучше тибетцев 8-го века и хотеть больше, чем уже имеем?
  Чем же Оле вызывает недовольство? Я думаю, тем, что продаёт свой товар по общедоступной цене. Дхарма - это не только средство к достижению просветления, но и для многих, увы - средства к жизни. Широкое распространение центров КК АП оставляет не у дел очень многих, для кого пуджи, ритуалы, молитвы, посвящения - профессия. Отсюда и недовольство,и, пожалуй, обоснованное. Однако, эти разногласия не должны выливаться во взаимные обвинения, иначе проиграют все и в выигрыше останется только РПЦ. То, чему учит лама Оле - это не "лайт", а, скорее, "выжимка", отделение самого ценного от того, что сейчас не актуально, и критерий для оправданности такого отбора может быть только один - развиваются ученики ламы Оле или нет. На мой взгляд, развиваются.
 PS. Пожалуйста, не нужно снова разбирать моё сообщение "по косточкам", это приведёт только к новой "мышиной возне". Я знаю, что мои оппоненты всё равно останутся при своём мнении, а я - при своём.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И что мне это даст? Вы же сами написали: "...полагается на мнение того или иного учителя".
> Я Вам вполне верю. Или ОН нельзя полагаться на мнение того или иного учителя? Или ОН утверждал, что полагается на каталог текстов Кангьюра (например редакции Дерге)?
> Я предлагаю просто прекратить обсуждение ОН. Хотя бы в этой теме.


Тут скорее вопрос из нескольких частей, которые обсуждались ранее.
1. ОН выдает собственное мнение, которое в какой-то мере пересекается с мнениями некоторых учителей (но отнюдь не всех). Но при этом ставится своеобразное клеймо сразу на школу, что некорректно. 
2. Ассоциация в лице некоторых представителей абсолютизирует это личное мнение.

Всё это обсуждалось уже не раз. И Орагде про это также уже говорили. Но вот остановить поток странных заявлений так и не удалось. Но прекратить обсуждение ОН в данной теме наверное имеет смысл. А может быть и нет. ведь РПЦ не навсю ассоциацию замахивается, а на него. Соответственно может "кто и передаст" пожелания хотя бы о корректности (я уж не говорю о политкорерктности  :Smilie:  ). Впрочем начальство ассоциации к таким вещам особо не прислушивается.

----------


## Орагда

> Только вот Орагда почему-то личное мнение выдает за общественное.


Где я выдал личное мнение за общественное? Я ни слова не сказал "от имени и по поручению" КК АП.

----------


## Tong Po

А что до РПЦ - так некоторые их представители (как уполномоченные так и говорящие от имени себя лично) имеют претензии ко всему, что не РПЦ. Их и провоцировать не надо - они с изначально спровоцированы *самим фактом существования иных мнени*й.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вот с высокоучёными буддистами ситуация куда интереснее,- вставлять шпильки в адрес ламы Оле у некоторых считается едва ли не признаком хорошего тона, а ведь многие из них сами признаются, что принимали Прибежище от этого ламы, были членами его центров и получали от него Пхову.


Если посмотреть на то как он сам отзывается об учителях, у которых получал учения, то его ученики (пусть даже и бывшие) просто идут по его стопам. А ученость или не-ученость тут не при чем.




> Господа, смею заметить, что злословить на человека, от которого вы приняли Прибежище и получили пропуск в Чистую Страну - это ВЕРХ НЕБЛАГОДАРНОСТИ!


Теперь у нас пропускная система ?  :Smilie: 
В данное время я не использую методы, которые получал когда-либо от Оле. И это данное время длится уже достаточно.




> Что заставляет людей обвинять ламу Оле в сектантстве? Практики, которые он даёт, полностью аутентичны и при использовании - работают. Пхова, данная ламой Оле, оставляет такое же отверстие в голове, как и данная любым другим ламой. Учение, Высший взгляд на вещи, Махамудра - всё соответствует прямой передаче от Кармапы. А что ещё нужно? Тексты на русском не устраивают? Тогда ищите их на пали, ведь Будда ни слова не передал по-тибетски.


из переданного по тибетски, мало что найдется, что есть на пали хот ьв каком- о из вариантов.




> Не пускает в свои центры других лам? Раньше пускал, но это приводило к неразберихе и сбивало с пути, по которому должен вести только один, коренной лама.


Не знал, что коренного ламу также уже назначают  :Smilie:  по-моему Орагда, вы начинаете уже путать понятия.




> На данном этапе нам требуются только Нёндро, Пхова и Гуру-йога,+ несколько сопутствующих медитаций.


Опять говорите за всех. И притом свое мнение.  :Smilie: 




> Падмасамбхава, кстати, придя в Тибет не разбрасывался посвящениями направо-налево, а закапывал до лучших времён. Почему мы должны считать себя лучше тибетцев 8-го века и хотеть больше, чем уже имеем?


Кроме собственно терма у Падмасамбхавы были ученики, которые практиковали разные методы. 




> PS. Пожалуйста, не нужно снова разбирать моё сообщение "по косточкам", это приведёт только к новой "мышиной возне". Я знаю, что мои оппоненты всё равно останутся при своём мнении, а я - при своём.


Орагда. Зачем разбирать по косточкам. Вы выдаете личное мнение или то, что подчерпнули из лекций и книжек. Книжки меняются. В одном одного почитаем как хорошего учителя, в других отказываемся почитать, ибо некрасиво (пусть даже от него получали ванги).

----------

куру хунг (24.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Вот такие учителя, как Шамарапа, Кармапа, Тэнга Ринпоче, Аянг Ринпоче и т.д. действительно могут что-то в садхану вставлять, убирать, менять или вообще составлять новые садханы. Все остальные (даже те, кого уполномочили давать устные передачи и комментарии) делают и передают все, как получили.


Ничуть не вознамериваясь уменьшить значение текста, наоборот, лишний раз обращая внимание почтеннийшей публики на то, что текст - суть зримое воплощение второй составляющей  Трех Драгоценностей, Дхармы, хочу лишь заметить, что Ваджраяна тем и Ваджраяна, что  помимо Трех, здесь есть четвертая - Учитель. Драгоценность персонифицировавшая Будду, Дхарму и Сангху.

Текст может быть залит чернилами, прострелен, прожжен и проеден червями. Он может быть  неверно переведен или заведомо искажен. В иных "янах"- это было бы необратимым  сотрясением основ, тупиком. Но в Ваджраяне.. В Ваджраяне текст весьма особая категория.

И  кто бы ни принес, ни передал линию от Учителя, в данном случае от Кармапы, к ученику, Оле Нидал или случайный прохожий,  если передача состоялась, то  она состоялась. 

В РПЦ, к слову, в  ее догматике  подобного  разумеется нет и близко, однако вот уж где с текстами творились вещи воистину  неисповедимые. :Smilie: )

----------

Tong Po (25.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Саша П.;316466]
И  кто бы ни принес, ни передал линию от Учителя, в данном случае от Кармапы, к ученику, Оле Нидал или случайный прохожий,  если передача состоялась, то  она состоялась. 

QUOTE]
Че-то насчет прохожего сомнительно... учитель в тантре должен быть квалифицированным и аутентичным. Что кстати подчеркивает Оле, говоря о себе. 
Так что мимо кассы ваше утверждение.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Шенпен

Да!
Весёленький получился Тред.
А я,наивный, уж было подумал  пару дней назад ,что затихнет  :Smilie: 
Какое там!!
Я бы от себя лично предложил буддистам помнить,что между нами гораздо больше общего,чем различий и на этом сосредоточитья.
Людей много, они все разные, пусть каждый найдёт себе учителя  с которым достигнет результатов в практике.
Кроме того ,когда речь заходит о различных текстах,хочется напомнить что Кагъю -что "Линия Нашёптывания" , устная передача.
Видимо это не просто так.
Наверное передача прямого опыта возможна только при непосредственном общении с учителем.Тексты важны,но они не самое главное.
Неблагодарное дело - нам с вами пытаться оценить реализацию того или иного учителя.
Я также не вижу поводов сильно огорчаться ,что ученики ОН не получают "традиционных" поучений.
Многие из них получали  и будут получать посвящения у различных тибетских Лам.И есть настоящие учёные динозавры ,такие как Манфред Зегерс и люди из Карма Гён.

----------

Alekk (24.03.2010)

----------


## Шенпен

Кстати,Гьялцен,собираюсь по Вашему совету послушать что скажет Лейф Андерсон.
Он к нам приезжает на след.неделе. Надеюсь удастся выбраться.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да!
> Весёленький получился Тред.
> А я,наивный, уж было подумал  пару дней назад ,что затихнет 
> Какое там!!


Тоже бывает весело. Одна фраза, а потом начинается...




> Кроме того ,когда речь заходит о различных текстах,хочется напомнить что Кагъю -что "Линия Нашёптывания" , устная передача.


Шенпен. Я конечно сильно извиняюсь, но где в названии слово нашептывание или хотя бы устная? В названии (если углубляться в язык) Кагью такого нет.

----------


## Саша П.

> Че-то насчет прохожего сомнительно... учитель в тантре должен быть квалифицированным и аутентичным. Что кстати подчеркивает Оле, говоря о себе. 
> Так что мимо кассы ваше утверждение.


Вам, должно быть О.Нидал не нравится? Но попробуйте исходить от обратного: если передача состоялась, значит, все сошлось. Если не состоялась, ну что-то тут не так...

Дело  же не в Нидале.
Если прохожий передал вам Кармапу, ну значит он и есть , как там... Квалифицированный и аутентичный.

Хотя , бывает, что и Кармапа не передал Кармапу.. Тогда в управдомы.  В общем, на Ваджраяне свет клином не сошелся, вот это к чему.

Я написал про специфику Ваджраяны, но это же не факт что всем туда надо. А Нидал  или не Нидал -  дело пятое.

PS В целом не в курсе всех этих междоусобиц, но , похоже  спать  он людям спокойно не дает, и давно.
Просмотрел, что тут написало, обратил внимание на вашу фразу выше:
"...но и эта медитация была отменена в России в 1999 г по причинам политическим. "
Заинтригован очень.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вам, должно быть О.Нидал не нравится? Но попробуйте исходить от обратного: если передача состоялась, значит, все сошлось. Если не состоялась, ну что-то тут не так...


В специфику ваджраяны входит не только сама передача. Можно получить передачу и от нарушителя самая. Она как-то даже сработает. Только вот дорога после такой практики будет в одном направлении и не самом удачном.

Да и обвинения в адрес Нидала шли не только от т.н. обычных буддистов. Тэло Тулку Ринпоче его также обвинял уже в негативных действиях (одно из негативных действий тела, речи и ума).

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> В специфику ваджраяны входит не только сама передача. Можно получить передачу и от нарушителя самая. Она как-то даже сработает. Только вот дорога после такой практики будет в одном направлении и не самом удачном.
> 
> Да и обвинения в адрес Нидала шли не только от т.н. обычных буддистов. Тэло Тулку Ринпоче его также обвинял уже в негативных действиях (одно из негативных действий тела, речи и ума).


Давайте  дождемся Гаагского трибунала. Я, во всяком случае, не знаток. Какую самаю он где нарушил...  И большую личную неприязнь не имею, какая мне разница.

Про передачу же в Ваджраяне...  Ну это как быть немножко беременной.  Или да , или нет. 

Можно получить передачу от кого угодно. И от нарушителя самаи в том числе, если есть карма. А можно не получить.

Про практику я ничего не писал.

----------

Нея (27.03.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Дхарма - это не только средство к достижению просветления, но и для многих, увы - средства к жизни. Широкое распространение центров КК АП оставляет не у дел очень многих, для кого пуджи, ритуалы, молитвы, посвящения - профессия. Отсюда и недовольство,и, пожалуй, обоснованное.


 Дааа... ужжж. не уйти нам от вашего проницательного взора, *практики действительно работают* :Cry: 
 Сдаюсь, расколол таки , нас подонков своей вместерождённой мудростью Орагда.

 Так и есть. Мы с Гьялценом и filolegom, так и придётся уж признаться , как на духу-никакие ни российские буддисты из Саратова, Ульяновска и Подмосковья.
А на самом деле тибетские монахи ученики Тай Ситу Римпоче.

 Эх помниццо весёленькие были времена, мотались мы по миру вчетвером(забыл сказать с нами ещё брат Кармапенко тогда был), сёдня в Париже, завтра в Рио-де Жанейро, а на послезавтра Сан-Франциско.
 рубили баблища -немерянно с этих тупорылых бледнолицых.
 Поём себе пуджи, освящаем и благословляем. Эти ж зажравшиеся европоиды всё равно, ни бельмеса ничего не понимали по тибетски. Зато денег у них было много. 
 Ну халявничали, ни без этого. Помницо Кармапенко приболел, а он только один на самом деле знал пуджу Ченрезигу, а мы в основном Махакале только петь пуджу научились. Приходилось фонограмму включать. Гьялцену тогда на день рожденье один тайванский миллионщик магнитолку подогнал.
 Так вот , Кармапенко заболел, а петь надо, так даваей говрю браты споём этому французу Махакалу заместо Ченрезига. Ну и ничё прокатило.

 А на выходные-переодеваемся в гражданку, и айда по тёлкам, да по казино.
 То Монако, то Сейшелы, а то и в Париж прямиком.

 Но в 80-е годы наступили тяжёлые времена. Пришёл на Запад, "первый белый Лама", в миру Оле Нидал. С прямой передачей махамудры от Самого 16-го Кармапы. Против него не попрёшь. Силён чертяга. К тому же , ещё и воплощение Махакалы.

 Начал он нас, простых тибетских парней гнобить, как Ленин буржуазию.
 Грит-валите нафих в свои Гималаи, пойте там свои песенки, тупым крестьянам, вы здесь мне в бок не упёрлись.
 Мы поначалу, попытались миром договориться. Грим, Оле давай делить территорию, чё нам в этих Гималаях делать, народ там нищий, кроме миски риса с них и взять то нечего, то ли дело в Америках-Европах, нам тута всем хватит. 
 Да и к тому же окромя как пению пудж, мы ничему не обучены. Махамудрам-Мадхямикам нас никто не обучал. А пахать землю и пасти скот-мы не могём, как то душа не лежит к этому мирскому занятию.

 Говорим ему, давай на Восток от реки Рейн, твоя территория, а на Запад -наша.
 Ну вроде поначалу поделили, договорились.
 Так потом, он нас и оттедова выжил.Нарушил конвенцию. Ну ему то что. Ему можно, он эманация Махакалы.
 А нам, то что делать. Куда ни явимся-пуджу де желаете, на здоровье, на богатство, погадаем-пошаманим де, мужа, жёнку вернуть?
 А там , глядь, вместо обычного Дхарма-центра, уже БЦ АП Оле Нидала.
 А прихожане все юнны и красивы, добры молодцы да красны девицы.

 Да все такие радостные , бесстрашные и с сочувствием, что самое главное.
 Все богаты, образованны, расскованны в речах и делах.Да всё Мадхьямику с Махамудрой изучают, да в Аннутаррайготантрах упражняються.

 Говорят нам -идите вон отседова со своей "тухлой Дхармой", нам "истинную Дхарму" Оле принёс, по поручению самого Кармапы. Теперь нам всё стало понятно. Суть Учения-пространство это блаженство, а практика, это "набираться
хороших впечатлений от жизни".
 Куда не приедем, везде одно и то же. Пшли вон, мы не нуждаемся в ваших услугах. Дальше больше. Кармапенко, как то закидали тухлыми яйцам и помидорами в Гамбурге. Я как то зашёл в один БЦ, то ли в Магденбург, то ли Макленбург, городок в Германии. Так оне там, день рожденья Оле отмечали.
 И с большого веселию и меня напоили, связали и заставили анашу курить и петь похабные куплеты про Далай-ламу.
 Филолегу где то под Каракасом руки попереломали и заставили ногами звенеть в колокольчик и барабан, грозились отправить в рабство на кокаиновые плантации. Гьялцена, того и вообще отловили, где то в Аризоне, неделю морили голодом, а потом заставили в Лас-Вегасе в ночном клубе стриптиз показывать.

 Ох, нелёгкие времена тогда были. Много нашего брата сгинуло тогда от  нищеты , голода, холода и болезней по всему миру.И все эти беды нам принёс "первый белый лама" Оле Нидал.

 И удумали, мы тогда месть ему сотворить, страшную и коварную.
 Пошаманили-как положено, призвали на помощь злых духов из класса мамо.
 И решили прикинуться русскоязычными буддистами. И делать Оле Нидалу всякие мерзкие пакости.
 Для начала, язык русский подучили.Потом на Дхарму налегли.
 И решили начать на просторах интернета морально разлагать его паству.
 Сеять сомнения в их неокрепших молодых душах.

 Но видать дальше не получиться. Орагда, получив на Пхове самую большую дырку в голове, стал самим воплощением зерцалоподобной мудрости , и раскусил таки наши коварные планы.

 Так что, финита ля комедия, нам пора убираться в страну мамо.

----------

Alekk (24.03.2010), Legba (24.03.2010), Вова Л. (25.03.2010), Гьялцен (25.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2010)

----------


## Alekk

> Эх помниццо весёленькие были времена


Пока читал, лицо свернулось в незнакомую мне гримасу. Я и не знал, что так умею ))
Чесслово - даешь продолжение, часть два!

----------

Гьялцен (25.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

> Шенпен. Я конечно сильно извиняюсь, но где в названии слово нашептывание или хотя бы устная? В названии (если углубляться в язык) Кагью такого нет.


Да вы не извиняйтесь :Smilie: В названии может такого и нет,я в тибетском не силён.
Свои слова могу подтвердить сноской за номером 119 из книги под редакцией Эванса-Венца "Великий йог Тибета Миларепа"



> Нашептываемая Передача – 1) Нам было сказано, что в давние времена скрытые положения Тантры давались ученикам в секретнейшей форме – или их нашептывали; 2) этот термин используется как второе название Школы Гхагьюба, Школы Марпы и Миларепы.


Можно теоретически предположпть,что Эванс-Венц чего-то и напутал.Но суть это не меняет.Для практики идама нужны Лунг ,Ванг и Тхри - устные инструкции, без них никак..То же самое ,по моему мнению ,можно сказать вообще о медитации.
Вот,что пишет Шамарпа в статье"ИСТИННЫЕ КАЧЕСТВА БУДДИЙСКОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ"



> По моему мнению, человеку, применяющему буддизм в наши дни, в первую очередь необходимо сформировать четкое понимание сути буддийского пути, а затем продвигаться далее, как можно больше концентрируясь при этом собственно на практике медитации под опытным руководством. 
> 
> Компетентность учителя в таком случае не измеряется ни знанием санскрита или английского, ни степенью кхенпо или геше, - она измеряется медитативным опытом и постижением.

----------


## Орагда

У Вас определённо литературный дар, уважаемый куру хунг! Можно заподозрить, что под Вашим псевдонимом скрывается сам Жванецкий. Только форум-то не литературный. Если есть что сказать, уж уважьте, смените слог на не столь высокий. А впрочем... Вы пошутили, я тоже посмеялся.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), куру хунг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще на картинке мужчина, будда Амида.


Воистину чудеса: на картинке мужчина, а тема всё равно раскрыта  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> . Вопрос вот в чём - соответствует ли то, чему учит Оле Нидал настоящему буддизму?


Проповедует ли Оле Нидал паньча силу?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да вы не извиняйтесьВ названии может такого и нет,я в тибетском не силён.


То-то и оно что в названии нет особых признаков такого словосочетания, благо переводиться дословно может как "линия передачи инструкций" или "линия передачи наставлений" (где-то так), но никак не устная передача или передача нашептыванием.
А передача "нашептыванием" касалась собственно передачи некоторых учений и не только в рамках Кагью. Это как бы не только их прерогатива.

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.03.2010), Гьялцен (25.03.2010), куру хунг (25.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

*куру хунг*

 А когда началось Ваше шпийонское сотрудничество с Коммунистической партией Китая?

----------


## куру хунг

> Проповедует ли Оле Нидал паньча силу?


 Ещё как. Насчёт панчи-незнаю  :Embarrassment: (Вы б барин того..попроще что ль говорили, по-русски хотя б). Но силу -эт точно.

 Месяца три назад, где то в Южной Америке показывал. Прыгал с балкона то ли второго, то ли третьего этажа. Но перестарался, подзабыл что ль, что ему седьмой десяток.
 Два раза говорят сиганул-ничего. Так мало, прыгнул третий раз. Поломал ногу.
 Щас очередной раз ходит в гипсе.
 В результате отменил зимнюю поездку по России. За него учпуты отдувались, ездили с лекциями. 
 Понаотдувались так, что он говорят всех учпутов отправил ещё один круг нёндро делать.
 Ну что ж, нет худа без добра как известно. :Big Grin:

----------

Alekk (25.03.2010), Аньезка (27.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.03.2010), Юань Дин (25.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

История леденящая кровь.

----------

Alekk (25.03.2010), Zom (25.03.2010)

----------


## Шаман

> Два раза говорят сиганул-ничего. Так мало, прыгнул третий раз. Поломал ногу.
>  Щас очередной раз ходит в гипсе.


Парашют не раскрылся?  :EEK!:

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Последователи Оле Нидала активно проповедуют буддизм, этот конфликт всё-равно бы возник рано или поздно.


Я как всегда к шапочному разбору попал! А мои знакомые из АП говорят хором, что они НЕ ПРОПОВЕДУЮТ. Это прошлый век, махаяна какая-то!

----------

Гьялцен (25.03.2010), Ниэллон (28.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Мечта прям


тока приглядитесь, перекрёстные дордже вверх ногами: в них биджа вверх ногами!

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> ведь РПЦ не навсю ассоциацию замахивается, а на него. Соответственно может "кто и передаст" пожелания хотя бы о корректности (я уж не говорю о политкорерктности  ). Впрочем начальство ассоциации к таким вещам особо не прислушивается.


Знаешь, кажется, всё там останется на своих местах. Нидал не станет прислушиваться.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Знаешь, кажется, всё там останется на своих местах. Нидал не станет прислушиваться.


Да знаю это прекрасно. Как вводили облегченные понятия, так и будут облегченный вариант и дальше применять. С провоцированием РПЦ, мусульман и пр.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Эванс Венс просто малость неадекватно перевел.

вопрос о нашептывании по-видимому подразумевает "тантру в ухо" когда передавали наставления через тростниковую палочку (или нечто подобное, напр соломенную, хотя такое трудно представить), дабы никто больше не подслушал из разного рода существ(т.е. не только людей). Но НацогРандол впрочем написал на бумаге Карна-тантру, коя была переведена Дандароном и таинственно вторая часть потерялась и в КГБ  перестройку нашлась. Половина первой части была напечатана в Гаруде Монтлевичем. Остальные части я так полагаю, редактируются его учениками. О том что получается впоследствии я уже не раз здесь на форуме писал. Что-то вроде Дандарона а-ля рус

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

> "линия передачи инструкций" или "линия передачи наставлений"


Отлично :Smilie: Мне это  нравится.Опять же по - моему не противоречит сказанному мною ранее.Всем известно какие инструкции получал Миларепа от Марпы.В каком тексте можно найти "Строй башни пока не просветлеешь!"?
В наши дни помимо текстов любой практики нужно получить устные инструкции ,чтобы передался опыт.Такой иформацией я обладаю по крайней мере.
Я уже говорил про Лунг Ванг и Тхри..да про это любой тибетский буддист знает.
Не думаю,что тут есть предмет для спора вообще.Дело не в букве названия, а в его смысле.

Возвращаясь к Эвантсу-Венцу:другая сноска (141)из той-же книги



> Тантра Дакини – В подлиннике: Ках-гро-Ньен-Гьюд (санскр. Дакини Карна Тантра), что в переводе означает: «тантра, передаваемая шепотом на ухо, полученная от Дакини». Судя по ее источнику и способу ее передачи она, по-видимому, является одним из самых сокровенных эзотерических передаваемых изустно учений, охраняемых адептами секты Каргьютпа.


Как это они так...то "Гхагьюба",то "Каргьютпа" ужосс.
Тантру  эту, однако  , вряд-ли буду практиковать в этой жизни :Wink: 

ПС
Хотел ещё про мусульман написать,да решил не выпускать ещё одного джинна из бутылки.

----------

Нея (27.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ОтличноМне это  нравится.Опять же по - моему не противоречит сказанному мною ранее.Всем известно какие инструкции получал Миларепа от Марпы.В каком тексте можно найти "Строй башни пока не просветлеешь!"?


Шенпен. Стиль передачи тантр от школы как-то мало зависит. Просто большинство народа в КК АП считает что так переводится название школы. Тем более что Гампопа помнится объединил два направления в дальнейшей передаче - наставления Кадмапы и то, что получил от Миларепы. Так что лучше не путать стиль передачи тантр и собственно название школы.

А передача тантр, и в частности устных наставлений, она в большинстве случаев была как устной так и на  основании текстов. Возьмите хотя бы одну из тантр Ваджракилая. Текст которой на санскрите обнаружил Сакья Пандита.
Теперь насчет инструкций от Марпы к Миларепе. К биографиям я бы не стал относится как очень достоверному источнику. Обычно бывает много приукрашиваний. Что кстати также не является отличительной чертой той или иной школы.




> В наши дни помимо текстов любой практики нужно получить устные инструкции ,чтобы передался опыт.


Устные инструкции по практике передавались не только в "наши дни" ,но и ранее. Только это не совсем передача опыта. Точнее передача опыта на уровне слов и символов.

Про лунг, вангкур и тхри никто и не спорит что они нужны. Но в этом плане многое зависит и от способности ученика воспринять всё. Иногда говорят хватает одного слова без углубления в подробности, чтобы он всё понял. А иногда и всех трёх мало, чтобы ученик смог практиковать. Та же истрия про Миларепу и одного из его первых учителей, методы которого он не стал практиковать по каким-то причинам.




> Возвращаясь к Эвантсу-Венцу:другая сноска (141)из той-же книги
> Как это они так...то "Гхагьюба",то "Каргьютпа" ужосс.


Ничего страшного. Как Эвантс-венц мог, так и читал. Как потом понимали переводчики на русский (не владея полностью информацией и опытом) так и переводили. Кагью, Каджу - вполне нормально на разных диалектах. В Монголии или Бурятии произносят еще и другими способами.

----------

Гьялцен (26.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010), Шенпен (26.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

Н-даа. Некоторые форумчане чем-то похожи на завсегдатаев-"сектоборцев" с "Курая", при чём сами и демонстрируют, то самое, ими же порицаемое сектантское мышление...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Всем известно какие инструкции получал Миларепа от Марпы.В каком тексте можно найти "Строй башни пока не просветлеешь!"?


Где-то когда-то встречал пояснение, что это строительство башен было связано с определёнными стихиями, овладеть которыми следовало Миларепе. Отсюда, якобы, и странные (но не случайные, а символические) формы башен: круглая -- на восточной стороне горы, полукруглая -- на западной, треугольная -- на северной, квадратная -- на Горе Торжественной Клятвы и, наконец, алтарный зал с двенадцатью колоннами.

----------

Ниэллон (28.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Просмотрел, что тут написало, обратил внимание на вашу фразу выше:
> "...но и эта медитация была отменена в России в 1999 г по причинам политическим. "
> Заинтригован очень.


Саша, если кратко, было сказано, что центры, практикующие Ченрези в Европе, пошли за китайским Кармапой .Что был сделан такой анализ , и сначала в Европе, а потом и в России медитация Ченрези в центрах была отменнена- чтобы значит центры не откалывались. (кстати, в 2004 году появилась таки новая редакция этой медитации - так там Оле написал, что эта медитация так сказать только для личного употребления, а в центрах она будет восстановлена только в случае прихода в Румтек единственнно истинного Кармапы Тхае Дордже). 
Что касается меня, то я был  расстроен отменой в 1999 году этой медитации. Ибо также было сказано, что эта медитациия привлекает людей пассивных, эзотерических, а такие люди на данном этапе не подходят центрам АП. Собственно, испытал тогда некий комплекс неполноценности- делал-делал столько лет Ченрези, а тут бац....
Кстати, один практик высказал предположение почему Ченрези впал в опалу- ведь Кармапа-то является воплощением Ченрези...

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Нашёл, откуда слыхал : ) про башни: из финала предисловия к книге "Великие Учителя Тибета".




> В предисловии затронуты только некоторые неочевидные аспекты содержания этих агиографий. В целом они самообъяснительны, даже при нехватке тибетологической компетентности. Можно посоветовать еще внимательно отнестись к символическому — как в жизненных обстоятельствах, так и в языке песен, видений, предсказаний. К примеру, Марпа заставляет Миларепу во искупление колдовских злодейств строить дома круглой, полукруглой, треугольной и наконец квадратной формы. И это не простая прихоть, а намек на традиционное изображение первостихий — воды, огня, ветра и земли. Строя и разрушая дома, Миларепа очищал в своем теле кармические следы злодеяний, запечатлевшиеся на его внутренних воде и др. стихиях. Со строительством последнего дома с квадратным основанием у него не все получилось до конца. Возможно, что это для традиционного сознания предвещало его будущую худобу (недостаток земли в теле) — нехватка пищи могла пониматься как аспект прижизненого созревания его кармы в том, что касается первостихии земли.
> 
> А. И. Парибок

----------

Ниэллон (28.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Поскольку разговор плавно перешел в другое русло и несколько далековато от тематики - может имеет смысл организоваться в отдельную ветку? Тем более что многие на форуме хотели да и сейчас хотят довести подобный разговор хоть до какого-то логического завершения. Не дожидаясь закрытия темы модераторами, что ранее происходило неоднократно. Правда в этом случае придется попросить сильно не обижаться последователей Оле, хотя скорее всего будет на что.

----------


## Саша П.

> Саша, если кратко, было сказано, что центры, практикующие Ченрези в Европе, пошли за китайским Кармапой .Что был сделан такой анализ , и сначала в Европе, а потом и в России медитация Ченрези в центрах была отменнена


Выглядит, конечно, очень дико, если это так.
Посмотрим, возрозит ли кто-то. Из центров.
 Выглядит так, что отменен Авалокитешвара вообще. Включая шестислоговую мантру. Это так ?

Или отменена/заменена какая-то конкретная пуджа?

Я вот помню сборник на тибетском времен Третьего Кармапы, в нем много ритуалов связанных с Ченрези. Что ж, они и это отменили?
Ишь... :Frown:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Выглядит, конечно, очень дико, если это так.
> Посмотрим, возрозит ли кто-то. Из центров.
>  Выглядит так, что отменен Авалокитешвара вообще. Включая шестислоговую мантру. Это так ?
> Или отменена/заменена какая-то конкретная пуджа?
> Я вот помню сборник на тибетском времен Третьего Кармапы, в нем много ритуалов связанных с Ченрези. Что ж, они и это отменили?
> Ишь...


В бытность пребывания в КК АП также слышал такую историю (про отмену пудж и практики Авалокитешвары). И с политикой завязывали и с тем, что люди становятся мягче, а следовательно не относились к стилю Оле по характеристикам. Были моменты когда четыре размышления отменяли также (непостоянство, карма и пр.).

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> В бытность пребывания в КК АП также слышал


Тут тогда выходит одно из двух.

1. Авалокитешвара  в КК АК действительно отменен, и всякий мало-мальски знакомый с историей буддизма недоуменно пожмет плечами и переключится на другой канал.

2. Авалокитешвара  вовсе не отменен. Практикуют, созерцают, молятся и так далее.  Их дело как.
   Но тогда - это навет, а наветы  только усиливают позицию тех, на кого они обращены.

----------


## Гьялцен

Саша, с 1999 в РФ Ченрези отменен в центрах как групповая практика. Но говорили, что дома можно. 
В 2004 вышла новая редакция Ченрези в АП, где сказазно, что  ее можно делать индивидуально, не в центрах, пока Тхае Дордже не войдет в Румтек . В программе центров Ченрези нет. 
Раз в год, 3 дня , эта медитация 2004 года делается в Европа-центре АП в стиле своего рода друбчена- непрерывно на групповом ретрите, с трансляцией по всем центрам. 
Делается также нюнгне 1000-рукого Ченрези- но это театр не для всех. И не всегда. 
Вот такие дела на сегодня.
В предыдущем сообщении я ненамеренно забыл упомянуть, что как личную практику Ченрези не отменяли. Простите. При этом из новичков с 1999 по 2004 ее мало кто знал.

----------

Саша П. (26.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тут тогда выходит одно из двух.
> 1. Авалокитешвара  в КК АК действительно отменен, и всякий мало-мальски знакомый с историей буддизма недоуменно пожмет плечами и переключится на другой канал.
> 2. Авалокитешвара  вовсе не отменен. Практикуют, созерцают, молятся и так далее.  Их дело как.
>    Но тогда - это навет, а наветы  только усиливают позицию тех, на кого они обращены.


По памяти (до 1996 пока "состоял" в КК АП).
Какое-то время пуджа Ченрези исполнялась. Потом стала под запретом для исполнения в центрах (не индивидуально дома, дома как говориться - что хочется то и делается). Причина была оглашена на одной из лекций ОН им самим. Поскольку эта практика делает людей слишком мягкими, она не подходит для людей состоящих в КК АП. Потом были и слухи, что это связано с ЕСДЛ (96-98 года) и много других.
Четыре мысли или размышления отменялись примерно тогда же "за ненадобностью". наверное из-за того, что думать приходится  :Smilie: 

Немного вспомнилось. Про то что некоторым людям не нравится, что пуджу отменили, слышал в 98-м. От представителей КК АП.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Саша П. (26.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Тут тогда выходит одно из двух.
> 1. Авалокитешвара  в КК АК действительно отменен, и всякий мало-мальски знакомый с историей буддизма недоуменно пожмет плечами и переключится на другой канал.
> 2. Авалокитешвара  вовсе не отменен. Практикуют, созерцают, молятся и так далее.  Их дело как.
>    Но тогда - это навет, а наветы  только усиливают позицию тех, на кого они обращены.


  Второй вариант. В новой редакции (2004 г.) медитация на четырёхрукую форму Ченрези в центрах КК АП широко используется, в некоторых центрах - раз в неделю. Бывают (правда, редко) марафоны на сутки и более этой медитации. Некоторым ученикам лама Оле даёт Ченрези как личного Йидама, или, если имеются проблемы во взаимоотношениях с окружающим миром, прописывает ученику миллион "ОМ МАНИ..." Так что Ченрези вовсе не отменён. Единственное, что не делается - это полная Пуджа Ченрези по-тибетски. Хотя я об этом сожалею, но если лама что-то устанавливает, значит, на это есть веские причины. Ему видней.

----------

Tong Po (26.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Саша П. (26.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Орагда;316752]Второй вариант. В новой редакции (2004 г.) медитация на четырёхрукую форму Ченрези в центрах КК АП широко используется, в некоторых центрах - раз в неделю. QUOTE]

Насколько мне известно, в москвском центре Ап расписание такое- каждый день 3 света и в воскресенье- нендро. Ченрезиг официально не разрешен в качестве коллективной практике- не только в Москве, но и вообще в других городах. Пару лет назад было четко сказано- остается только 3 света. Точка. В Ап с коллективными практиками строго регламентированно. 
И если где-то "широко используется" Ченрезиг как практика в группе- то это явное самодеятельность . И может трактоваться руководством ассоциации как ... Да чтоб не быть голословным, предлагаю- напишите в рассылке- у нас мол в гророде Н делается в центре Ченрезиг раз в неделю. Посмотрите на ответы вышестоящих товарищей...
Кому там что дается лично- это другой момент. Но в группе- только 3 света. 
не верите- спросите хоть у Леонтьевой. При желании найдете и письменные указания Оле.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Второй вариант. В новой редакции (2004 г.) медитация на четырёхрукую форму Ченрези в центрах КК АП широко используется, в некоторых центрах - раз в неделю. Бывают (правда, редко) марафоны на сутки и более этой медитации. Некоторым ученикам лама Оле даёт Ченрези как личного Йидама, или, если имеются проблемы во взаимоотношениях с окружающим миром, прописывает ученику миллион "ОМ МАНИ..." Так что Ченрези вовсе не отменён. Единственное, что не делается - это полная Пуджа Ченрези по-тибетски. Хотя я об этом сожалею, но если лама что-то устанавливает, значит, на это есть веские причины. Ему видней.



Вот всё и выяснилось. Как выглядят местные "геше-кхенпо" тоже очевидно теперь. Впрочем высокоэрудированные нидалоборцы всё равно не успокоятся. Ну и пусть их. Их, кроме как на этом форуме, на самом деле не так уж и много. Может у них садхана такая? Кто его знает? Пусть "садханят". Кстати, насчёт тго, что ОН не приглашает в российские центры тибетских лам - не глупо ли писать такое после всероссийского турне Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы XVII Тринле Тхайе Дордже? Или это, по-вашему ненастоящий тибетский лама?

----------

Орагда (26.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

Тонгпо, гляньте мое сообщение выше. я ни с кем не борюсь, просто привожу факты, которые вы можете узнать из своей же рассылки и на сайте.
почему-то приводишь факты, а в ответ- у нас такого нет. Буду давть реперь ссылки на Оле с указанием страниц, под рукой просто сейчас нет.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Вот всё и выяснилось. ?


Хорошо, в качестве разминки для ума- Оле вот этого не писал (извините за неточность цитаты)?
В 2004 вышла новая редакция Ченрези в АП, где сказазно, что ее можно делать индивидуально, не в центрах, пока Тхае Дордже не войдет в Румтек .

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот всё и выяснилось.


Тонгпо. вы действительно не читаете рассылку вышестоящих товарищей в вашей ассоциации или выгоднее (впрочем как обычно) просто не замечать указаний Оле и фантазировать?

Похоже второе.




> Как выглядят местные "геше-кхенпо" тоже очевидно теперь.


Хотите что-то показать - приводите аргументы, а не эмоции. пока видно второе  :Smilie: 




> Кстати, насчёт тго, что ОН не приглашает в российские центры тибетских лам - не глупо ли писать такое после всероссийского турне Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы XVII Тринле Тхайе Дордже? Или это, по-вашему ненастоящий тибетский лама?


В 94-м году Койбагаров дал мне возможность подписаться на рассылку, которая распространялась в европейских центрах КК АП в то время. 
Тут тебе и Кхандро Ринпоче и другие учителя. Они были тогда в РФ в центрах КК АП? Не верится. По внутренней рассылке КК АП в РФ указаний на приглашение данных учителей не было. "Внутренняя" российская рассылка была сильно урезана в этом плане.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Ченрезиг официально не разрешен в качестве коллективной практике- не только в Москве, но и вообще в других городах. Пару лет назад было четко сказано- остается только 3 света. Точка. В Ап с коллективными практиками строго регламентированно. 
> И если где-то "широко используется" Ченрезиг как практика в группе- то это явное самодеятельность . И может трактоваться руководством ассоциации как ... Да чтоб не быть голословным, предлагаю- напишите в рассылке- у нас мол в гророде Н делается в центре Ченрезиг раз в неделю. Посмотрите на ответы вышестоящих товарищей...
> Кому там что дается лично- это другой момент. Но в группе- только 3 света. 
> не верите- спросите хоть у Леонтьевой. При желании найдете и письменные указания Оле.


 Не угадали! В центрах есть определённая свобода не в ущерб основным практикам. Если кто-то болеет, то "3 света" заменяются на "Будду Медицины", или, по всеобщему желанию, иногда делается Ченрезиг, и, поверьте, такие пожелания возникают достаточно часто. "Вышестоящие товарищи" это прекрасно знают. Не нужно представлять наши центры как лагерь, где всё делается "по свистку".
  PS. В предисловии к медитации Оле сказанл: " Я пообещал вновь оживить это упражнение в наших центрах, когда Румтек окажется в руках нашего Кармапы Тхайе Дордже." Румтек в руках Тхайе Дордже. Медитация возвращена - наслаждайтесь!

----------


## Гьялцен

> В 95-м году Койбагаров дал мне возможность подписаться на рассылку, которая распространялась в европейских центрах КК АП в то время. 
> Тут тебе и Кхандро Ринпоче и другие учителя. Они были тогда в РФ в центрах КК АП? Не верится. По внутренней рассылке КК АП в РФ указаний на приглашение данных учителей не было. "Внутренняя" российская рассылка была сильно урезана в этом плане.


Кстати, Ее Преподобие Кандро Ринпоче исправно посещает центры кит. Кармапы в европе, с Тай Ситу в отличных отношениях. Так, к слову...

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Не угадали! В центрах есть определённая свобода не в ущерб основным практикам. Если кто-то болеет, то "3 света" заменяются на "Будду Медицины", или, по всеобщему желанию, иногда делается Ченрезиг, и, поверьте, такие пожелания возникают достаточно часто. "Вышестоящие товарищи" это прекрасно знают. Не нужно представлять наши центры как лагерь, где всё делается "по свистку".


А я ничего и не угадывал- см пост №151
Будда Медицины осторожно вводился в центры в 1999 вместо Ченрезига, но опять же надавно было сказано- отменить в центрах, ибо эта практика притягивает нездоровых как физически так и умственно людей ( эту информацию я не проверял , мне просто "доложили" ).
кстати о птичках. Одно время в центрах далалсась гуру йога 15-го Кармапы ясный Свет . Скажете, никто ее не отменял?

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Тонгпо. вы действительно не читаете рассылку вышестоящих товарищей в вашей ассоциации или выгоднее (впрочем как обычно) просто не замечать указаний Оле и фантазировать?


1. Не читаю. Зачем? Занимаюсь практикой.
2. Что именно я нафантазировал? Аргументируйте - а пока одни лишь эмоции.




> Хотите что-то показать


Вам? Ничего не хочу. Вы сами себя достаточно показываете. 




> Они были тогда в РФ в центрах КК АП? Не верится.


Вы к чему это написали? Вы не верите, что в РФ вообще и в центры КК АП приезжал  Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа XVII Тринле Тхайе Дордже? Ну не верьте. Мне-то что?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 1. Не читаю. Зачем? Занимаюсь практикой.
> 2. Что именно я нафантазировал? Аргументируйте - а пока одни лишь эмоции.
> Вам? Ничего не хочу. Вы сами себя достаточно показываете. 
> Вы к чему это написали? Вы не верите, что в РФ вообще и в центры КК АП приезжал  Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа XVII Тринле Тхайе Дордже? Ну не верьте. Мне-то что?


Очень интересный стиль написания сообщений. 
В переписке с представителями КК АП часто встречается.
Выборочное цитирование того что вам пишут. Это превосходно. Ничего не скажешь.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> А я ничего и не угадывал- см пост №151
> Будда Медицины осторожно вводился в центры в 1999 вместо Ченрезига, но опять же надавно было сказано- отменить в центрах, ибо эта практика притягивает нездоровых как физически так и умственно людей ( эту информацию я не проверял , мне просто "доложили" ).
> кстати о птичках. Одно время в центрах далалсась гуру йога 15-го Кармапы ясный Свет . Скажете, никто ее не отменял?


  Гьялцен, Вы, я заметил, сильны в истории КК АП, но уж о настоящем-то Вы мне таких вещей не говорите, я регулярно посещаю Хабаровский БЦ! 
  Насчёт того, что Будда Медицины притягивает нездоровых людей и потому отменён - не слышал, но - уточню. И Будду Медицины мы делаем. А вот насчёт "Ясного Света"... она же делается на сон грядущий, как её можно выполнять коллективно?

----------


## Tong Po

> Это превосходно. Ничего не скажешь.


А Вы как думали. Смысла в охаивании ОН не вижу. Смысла доказывать Вам, что он " не верблюд" тоже - Вы и сами это прекрасно понимаете.

----------


## Карма Палджор

То, что написано далее, взято сейчас с сайта ассоциации. В какой-то степени это касается не только т.н. "геше-кхенпо" (спасибо Тонгпо, что были присвоены такие титулы  :Smilie:  ). Возможно это касается и представителей монашеской общины (Топпер и пр.) и им наверное также будет интересно почитать.

*Почему так важно создать западный буддизм?*

Таки создается западный буддизм

*Буддизм произошёл в Индии 2500 лет назад и всегда менял свой стиль, проникая в новые страны, чтобы соответствовать потребностям людей. Индийцы и тибетцы - очень разные; и в западном мире сегодня также не станет расти ничто экзотическое или иноземное.* 

Интересно к чему было слово "также". Уж не к тому ли, что тибетцы явно не прониклись махаяной и ваджраяной и она в Тибете не привилась. Наверное и тибетский буддизм вдруг перестал быть таким и стал западным буддизмом (это к слову о том, что нет новодела).

*Поскольку высшие поучения о природе ума подобны алмазу, прозрачные и неразрушимые, в них отражается цвет того общества, куда они приходят. И сегодня тоже буддизм принимает тот стиль, который больше подходит образованным и независимым умам Запада. Это не означает, что изобретается что-то новое или что-то добавляется к учению. С 84000 поучений такой необходимости нет.
*

А значит восточный люд не образован и не является независимым в своих устремлениях.

*Монашеский путь отречения менее привлекателен для современных людей, которые считают, что те, кто стремятся к нему на Западе, хотят избежать полноты жизни; на Западе это рассматривается как признак слабости. 
*

Вот тут как раз вопрос к Топперу. Не знаю, был ли он на Западе, но можно спросит ьу него и представителей других школ, считается ли монашество признаком слабости на западе или опять показывается личное мнение одного человека.

*Европейцы очень хорошо понимают опасность поверхностности, происходящую из смешивания различных культур и традиций. Те, кто доверяют только тому, что они могут логически проанализировать, и кого смущает экзотический образ жизни, могут принять прозрачность и эффективность буддийской практики, если она предлагается без культурных уловок. Всегда обидно, если люди приходят к нигилизму, политической корректности или наркотикам, потому что не могут найти духовный путь, которому можно доверять.
*

Интересное определение политкорректности. Логически следует, что если ЕСДЛ сравнительно корректен по отношению к другим, то он не нашел согласно данной цитате духовный путь. 

А вот и о монастырях

*Нужны ли нам на Западе монастыри?*
*Поскольку в современных развитых странах имеются средства, позволяющие регулировать количество потомства, то не будет нужды в больших буддийских монастырях.*

Ладно хоть есть разрешение на средние и малые буддийские монастыри. Зато в больших нужды согласно сайту нет.

*Сегодня практикам-йогам нет необходимости соревноваться с монахами и монахинями в красных одеждах ради обретения поддержки производительной части населения.
*

прям регулирование активной части населения.

Теперь о связи йогов (согласно сайту - практиков) и мирян.

*Также и социальное устройство общества сегодня таково, что мирянам больше не нужно заводить много потомства, чтобы дети заботились о них в старости. Таким образом, дистанция между этими двумя группами сократилась, и многие являются мирянами, когда работают, и практиками во время отпусков и в своём взгляде на вещи. 
*

Когда работаю - мирянин. Когда практикую - не-мирянин. Особенно в отпуске

----------

Гьялцен (26.03.2010), Нея (27.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А Вы как думали. Смысла в охаивании ОН не вижу. Смысла доказывать Вам, что он " не верблюд" тоже - Вы и сами это прекрасно понимаете.


Что понимаю? Что вводится новодел ? Это да. 
Что учпуты выполняют роль смотретиелей за центрами, дабы не отклонялись от "генеральной линии"? Это тоже

Тонгпо. Вы считаете что тут охаивают вашего учителя. А то, что учпуты (фактически не являясь учителями) позволяют себе также охаивать учителей других традиций - это наверное для вас норма.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> А то, что учпуты (фактически не являясь учителями) позволяют себе также охаивать учителей других традиций - это наверное для вас норма.


А на их лекции редко хожу. А Вы, видимо постоянно, коль делаете такие обощения, г-н супертрадиционный буддист (кстати, нисколько не сомневаюсь ни в Вашей начитанности, ни в эрудированности - но это с Будда Дхармой связанно опосредованно - замететь, я не сказал, что вообще не связано).




> Что учпуты выполняют роль смотретиелей за центрами, дабы не отклонялись от "генеральной линии"?


Ну верите Вы в существование некоей "ген. линии", ну верьте - никому от этого ни вреда, ни пользы. Ну считаете, что КК АП - тоталитарная деструктивная секта - считайте. Лишь бы кляузы в "органы" писать не начали, но до этого, думаю, не дойдёт.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А на их лекции редко хожу. А Вы, видимо постоянно, коль делаете такие обощения, г-н супертрадиционный буддист (кстати, нисколько не сомневаюсь ни в Вашей начитанности, ни в эрудированности - но это с Будда Дхармой связанно опосредованно - замететь, я не сказал, что вообще не связано).


Сперва всем выступающих якобы против КК АП даете звание "геше-кхенпо", теперь дополняете названием супертрадиционного буддиста. 
А вы походите на лекции (как говориться меня это дело миновало давно) может еще чего про свою школу или ассоциацию (если вы конечно к ней относитесь) узнаете нового.

Обобщения. Мне два учпута одинаковые вещи говорили в личной переписке. И они сводились не к обобщениям, а к констатации фактов. Причем сказано было достаточно ясно. Так что это не обобщение.




> Ну верите Вы в существование некоей "ген. линии", ну верьте - никому от этого ни вреда, ни пользы. Ну считаете, что КК АП - тоталитарная деструктивная секта - считайте. Лишь бы кляузы в "органы" писать не начали, но до этого, думаю, не дойдёт.


первое предложение - это не мои слова а учпутов.
второе предложение - вы путаете всех, кто вам противоречит с представителями РПЦ. Когда говорят про новодел или лайт-буддизм, то это не указывает на тоталитарную деструктивную секту (ну и словосочетание). Впрочем если вы считаете, что все спорящие с вами смотрят на ваших собратьев как сектантов в понимании РПЦ, то это ваши фантазии. Не надо их перекладывать на других.
третье предложение - а это уже похоже на хамство. Это же представители КК АП периодически пытаются судиться за то, что якобы им нахамили, обидели школу и пр.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

filoleg, в приведённой Вами цитате нет ни слова в упрёк монахам или кому бы то ни было. Просто констатируется то, что изменились условия - и, соответственно, надо менять  способы совмещения практики Дхармы с реальной жизнью. Я полагаю,это вовсе не отменяет монашества - если найдут спонсоров, пусть существуют хоть на Бродвее. Просто всё, что исходит от ОН Вы предпочитаете видеть в негативе. Кажется, ОН просыпается каждое утро с единственной целью - как-нибудь Вам досадить.

----------


## Гьялцен

> А вот насчёт "Ясного Света"... она же делается на сон грядущий, как её можно выполнять коллективно?


Ну что скажешь Вы вместе с Оле Ясный свет делали? Если да, то не во сне же? Если нет, то без передачи ее делать нельзя.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Ну что скажешь Вы вместе с Оле Ясный свет делали? Если да, то не во сне же? Если нет, то без передачи ее делать нельзя.


Это верно, передачу Оле давал, и не во сне. Просто эта практика и не предназначалась для использования в центрах, а только как дополнение к "3 света", делать её может каждый дома индивидуально без ограничений. (Я имею в виду, каждый, у кого есть посвещение)

----------


## Tong Po

> Сперва всем выступающих якобы против КК АП даете звание "геше-кхенпо"


Далеко не всем.  Зачем Вы опять необоснованно обобщаете?




> А вы походите на лекции (как говориться меня это дело миновало давно) может еще чего про свою школу или ассоциацию (если вы конечно к ней относитесь) узнаете нового.


Ну на лекции ОН стараюсь ходить. Ничего того, что в чём Вы тут упорно хотите меня и других убедить не замечал. Хотя, понятно, что из одних и тех же слов каждый может сделать собственный вывод. сансара.




> Мне два учпута одинаковые вещи говорили в личной переписке.


О как!!! Аж целых ДВА!!! И непременно в линой переписке, которую, конечно же кроме Вас никто не видел, а публиковать - моветон (и я с согласен с этим). Но, однако ж, целых ДВА. Какое уж тут обобщение? Выборка, конечно же, репрезентативна. 




> первое предложение - это не мои слова а учпутов.


Конечно же не Ваши, их же не Вы тут написали, а учпуты. Навеное те , которых аж ДВА.




> второе предложение - вы путаете всех, кто вам противоречит с представителями РПЦ.


Стиль похож (без откровенного хамства, разумеется). Я же писал уже ранее. Сходите на "курай" - сами убедитесь. Я - не виноват.




> третье предложение - а это уже похоже на хамство.


Это не предположение  - надежда. Если обиделись - извините. Не хотел.




> Это же представители КК АП периодически пытаются судиться за то, что якобы им нахамили, обидели школу и пр.


А что в этом плохого? Я лично хотел бы жить в правовом государстве, с независимой судебной системой. Понимаю, что по-факиу этого нет....

----------


## Гьялцен

> . Просто эта практика и не предназначалась для использования в центрах, а только как дополнение к "3 света", делать её может каждый дома индивидуально без ограничений. (Я имею в виду, каждый, у кого есть посвещение)


Ага, тем не менее некоторое время назад порядок был таков: по четвергам в моск центре делали , чередуя понедельно- Ясный свет, Будда Медицины, Амитабха, "малое" прибежище. Остальные дни было- понедельник- "малое" Прибежище, вторник- Дордже Семпа, воскресенье- нендро. Остальные дни 3 света. Этото было в аккурат после отмены Ченрезига, и несколько лет так было заведено.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Некоторым ученикам лама Оле даёт Ченрези как личного Йидама


Про то, что Оле даёт какое-то божество как личного Йидама мне особенно понравилось! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Кстати, насчёт тго, что ОН не приглашает в российские центры тибетских лам - не глупо ли писать такое после всероссийского турне Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы XVII Тринле Тхайе Дордже? Или это, по-вашему ненастоящий тибетский лама?


Мило. Это ж Кармапа, при том ЕС. А кто ищо из тибетских лам побывал в России по приглашению ОН? Мне тут одни знакомые из одного далёкого города, из БЦ АП недавно сказали: "У нас в АП есть доверие к Ламе Оле, к Кармапе, к Шамарпе и к остальным ламам линии (Карма-Кагью)". Я спрашиваю, а чё это за "остальные ламы?". В ответ молчание.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> filoleg, в приведённой Вами цитате нет ни слова в упрёк монахам или кому бы то ни было. Просто констатируется то, что изменились условия - и, соответственно, надо менять  способы совмещения практики Дхармы с реальной жизнью. Я полагаю,это вовсе не отменяет монашества - если найдут спонсоров, пусть существуют хоть на Бродвее. Просто всё, что исходит от ОН Вы предпочитаете видеть в негативе. Кажется, ОН просыпается каждое утро с единственной целью - как-нибудь Вам досадить.


В приведенное мной цитате отношение к монашеству показывается на уровне понимания одного человека. Который пытается говорить от европейского общества в целом. Там фактически звучит упрек монашеству, к сожалению. 
При этом показывается только видение ОН, а не кого-либо другого или достаточно большой группы людей. Когда-то когда посещал его лекции, уничижительное отношение к другим традициям ОН показывал еще в более полном объеме. С реальной жизнью практика совмещалась и в Тибете спокойно, даже с учетом монашеских центров. Но там никто не ставил в упрек то, что в старости не кому поддерживать жизнь или что встанут вопросы о дележе имущества (что также присутствует на сайте как вариант).

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это верно, передачу Оле давал, и не во сне. Просто эта практика и не предназначалась для использования в центрах, а только как дополнение к "3 света", делать её может каждый дома индивидуально без ограничений. (Я имею в виду, каждый, у кого есть посвещение)


он еще и посвящение в неё давал... когда только успел. Орагда возникает вопрос, что вы подразумеваете под посвящением

----------

Гьялцен (27.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Не угадали! В центрах есть определённая свобода не в ущерб основным практикам. Если кто-то болеет, то "3 света" заменяются на "Будду Медицины"!


Тоже мило. А в нашей деревне тожа есть бц АП, так вот, я тама у них спросил про Будду Медицины, мне сказали, что эта практика так же под запретом для центров. Объяснение такое: "Будда Медицины, де, будет притягивать в центр много больных людей, а оно нам нада? не нада! Так что если хош, то практикуй этого Будду дома. Центр не для больных людей....." Вообще, с кем не поговорю из АП про Будду Медицины, мне как-то эту практику полубуддийски представляют. Типа, болезни вызываются духами. Будда Медицины будет помогать больному, но, вместе с тем будет вредить этим самым духам. Эт чё, Будда вредит, да?  :Cry:

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> А я ничего и не угадывал- см пост №151
> Будда Медицины осторожно вводился в центры в 1999 вместо Ченрезига, но опять же надавно было сказано- отменить в центрах, ибо эта практика притягивает нездоровых как физически так и умственно людей ( эту информацию я не проверял , мне просто "доложили" ).
> кстати о птичках. Одно время в центрах далалсась гуру йога 15-го Кармапы ясный Свет . Скажете, никто ее не отменял?


Ой, Гьялцен, и я про то ж! Тока мне не докладывали - сам слышал!  :Wink:

----------


## Вова Л.

> PS. В предисловии к медитации Оле сказанл: " Я пообещал вновь оживить это упражнение в наших центрах, когда Румтек окажется в руках нашего Кармапы Тхайе Дордже." Румтек в руках Тхайе Дордже. Медитация возвращена - наслаждайтесь!


Так а в чем логика? Я правда не понимаю, как связана практика Ченрези с тем, в чьих руках Румтек?

----------

Гьялцен (27.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (26.03.2010), Шавырин (27.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Далеко не всем.  Зачем Вы опять необоснованно обобщаете?


Не всем, но похоже многим. Замечу, что в вашем сообщении про геше-кхенпо стояло всё таки множественное число. 




> Ну на лекции ОН стараюсь ходить. Ничего того, что в чём Вы тут упорно хотите меня и других убедить не замечал. Хотя, понятно, что из одних и тех же слов каждый может сделать собственный вывод. сансара.


Ну я не только на том, что слышу основываю опыт. Но и также на том, что читаю, на том, что узнаю в переписке про требования к учпутам. Вдобавок когда-то некоторые из изданных книг прошли через мои руки, как того, кто набирает тексты. И книги Оле читал неоднократно. Только это метание флажков в зависимости от ситуации, что он показывает уже давно - как-то примелькалось и надоело откровенно. да и высказывания в отношении других учителей от него. Обвинение других в политиканстве, если учитель сказал, что Оле ему не нравится. Всё это бывает видно достаточно четко. И достаточно часто. Поэтому реакция РПЦ вполне предсказуема на многие вещи.




> О как!!! Аж целых ДВА!!! И непременно в линой переписке, которую, конечно же кроме Вас никто не видел, а публиковать - моветон (и я с согласен с этим). Но, однако ж, целых ДВА. Какое уж тут обобщение? Выборка, конечно же, репрезентативна.


Еромолин и Леонтьева как адресаты вас устроят? Личную переписку выкладывать открыто не позволяют правила тона. Или вы хотите чтобы обязательно выложил?




> Конечно же не Ваши, их же не Вы тут написали, а учпуты. Навеное те , которых аж ДВА.


Ехидство? И меня после этого будут называть манипулирующим людьми ...




> Стиль похож (без откровенного хамства, разумеется). Я же писал уже ранее. Сходите на "курай" - сами убедитесь. Я - не виноват.


Могу посоветовать посмотреть то, что пишете вы. Увидите практически тоже самое. И будете потом еще говорить про кураева и братию. Смешно.




> Это не предположение  - надежда. Если обиделись - извините. Не хотел.


Вообще то было высказывание типичное для последователей Оле. Когда начинают кончаться разумные аргументы, то в силу каких-то причин таковые пытаются на что-то надавить, нахамить в конце концов. Пусть даже откровенного хамства в вашем высказывании и небыло, но вполне можно было понять и так.




> А что в этом плохого? Я лично хотел бы жить в правовом государстве, с независимой судебной системой. Понимаю, что по-факиу этого нет....


РФ периодически считают восточной страной. Прививать что-либо западное в связи с местным колоритом и по западным меркам - это не только неосмотрительно, но и отмечено отсутствием мудрости. Если Оле, не понимая местных особенностей, ведет публичные лекции  соответственным образом, т.е. не согласуясь с аудиторией или местными особенностями, то он показывает и отсутствие мудрости и фактически мешает в конце-концов остальным.

----------

куру хунг (27.03.2010), Шавырин (27.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Теперь нам всё стало понятно. Суть Учения-пространство это блаженство, а практика, это "набираться
> хороших впечатлений от жизни"


А мне всё больше и больше начинает ндравится этот АПе! Пивные ретриты, закрытые рассылки... Да, тут стали упоминать про "внутреннюю рассылку" в центрах! Так вот, недавно в наш сельский бц пришла по этой самой "внутренней рассылке" на меня ориентировочка. Сам не читал, передали. С подробными цитатами из меня грешнаго, как я на нашем бээфе (БФ) называл в одной недавней теме адептов АПе "полуграмотными". Активисты позвали меня в гости и подробно расспросили, за что я их так. Надо заметить, беседа прошла практически под звуки арфы. Короче говоря, люди с оговорками признали, что в теоретической части действительно хромают. Вообще, если говорить серьёзно, действительно в центрах Алмазного Пути будто бы мало занимаются просвящением прихожан. Что печально. Многие практикуют годами, но имеют смутное представление о том, что такое Йидам, что такое кьерим и дзогрим, что такое ванг, что лунг, что вангчен... :Frown:

----------

Гьялцен (27.03.2010), куру хунг (27.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А мне всё больше и больше начинает ндравится этот АПе! Тут стали упоминать про "внутреннюю рассылку" в центрах. Так вот, недавно в наш сельский бц пришла по этой самой "внутренней рассылке" на меня ориентировочка. Сам не читал, передали.


Надо мне будет одного знакомого спросить. А то по его тону сегодня в сети, что то веселое стало намечаться. Загрустил. Замолчал.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Был на лекции Оле в Улан-Удэ. И ОН там говорил что "Лам-рим" Ламы Цонкапы не так хорош. Что его ученица нашла там кучу несоответствий, что он скучный и сухой и все в таком духе. А "Лам-рим" Дже Гампопы в Кагью живой и интересный. 
Не понравился этот момент. Также он говорил что азиаты не интересуются медитацией и философией, просто ходят за благословениями. Какая-то правда в этом сейчас есть, но не совсем это так. В Монголии в одно время стало 10 000 гелонгов и говорят в то время Монголии начала трескаться от благополучия. Сейчас в Монголии также стало очень много лам и издается много переводов, миряне интересуются. Не сказать что просто ходят за благословениями. А так лекция интересная, все-таки Оле Нидал думается достиг какой-то большой реализации. Потом в конце лекции получил благословение круглой коробочкой в которой были волосы Кармапы.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (27.03.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Ну вот все умные. И Ламрим - это так просто книжица. Скоро так будет, что и потворство своим желаниям будет нормально. А древние учителя - так не всё понимали. Вот мы то!
Когда, что то опровергаешь, то будь любезен предложи что-либо взамен.

----------


## Орагда

> Ага, тем не менее некоторое время назад порядок был таков: по четвергам в моск центре делали , чередуя понедельно- Ясный свет, Будда Медицины, Амитабха, "малое" прибежище. Остальные дни было- понедельник- "малое" Прибежище, вторник- Дордже Семпа, воскресенье- нендро. Остальные дни 3 света. Этото было в аккурат после отмены Ченрезига, и несколько лет так было заведено.


 В Московском центре не был, когда такой порядок был, сказать не могу.  Нет ничего удивительного в том, что идёт нормальный процесс поиска наилучшего способа функционирования центров. То, что было такое расписание, и от него отказались, говорит о том, что оно себя не оправдало. Наверное, потому, что большинство приходящих заранее настраивались на "3 света", а им на месте приходилось делать что-то другое. Про "3 света" лама Оле вообще сказал: "Я не знаю более эффективной медитации", поэтому ей отдаётся предпочтение. Вообще, то, что практикуется в центрах, имеет такой вид не потому что ламе Оле просто так захотелось, а потому что это выведено опытным путём и показало наилучший результат.

----------


## Орагда

> Ой, Гьялцен, и я про то ж! Тока мне не докладывали - сам слышал!


  По "сарафанному радио"? А ещё меня тут все обвиняют в голословности!

----------


## Шенпен

В общем много тут чего написали покамест...
Я вот что хочу сказать.Правы те ,кто говорит ,что не надо обобщать.
Если встретился хам,не надо проецировать на всю компанию. Я нигде не слышал ,чтобы Лама ОН учил хамству,но частенько начинает лекции с поучений о 10-ти негативных действиях и т.д Просит учеников соблюдать "хороший стиль".

К слову сказать не сомневаюсь ,что присутствующие в треде буддисты желают Ламе Оле  скорейшего выздоровления.

Встретился практикующий ,незнающий что он делает?...дык таких ,я подозреваю ,везде хватает
Информация в центрах имеется,да и на сайте буддхизм.ру много чего есть ..только ленивый не сможет найти инфу про къерим ,дзогрим и Йидама.
Россия в этом отношении, может(я в этом не уверен) ,не самый лучший пример,но вот в Германии ,к примеру, с теорией, всё в полном порядке. Там народ основательный,подкованный.

Ни от одного ,так вами называемого , "учпута" я не слышал "охаивания"  лам других линий.Наоборот ,помню приводили  в пример Патрула Ринпоче и даже из Дзен. Я ,например, не понимаю как вообще их можно охаивать.Папа Кармапы , Мипам Ринпоче- нигмапинский Лама ,брат Кармапы (непомню ,как зовут) -признанный гелукпинский тулку.Сам Кармапа пару лет назад(если не ошибаюсь ) получал передачи от видных сакьяпинских Лам..так ,что не логично чтобы "учпуты" себе позволяли такое...если по сучайно  глупости только

И ещё...не надо пожалуйста фраз типа "большинство народа АП думает так-то и так-то" ..ну нету такой статистики(слава богу)

За сим ввиду бесполезности доказывания кому-либо что-либо а так-же отсутствием времени ,удаляюсь из треда.
Удачи всем.

----------

Орагда (27.03.2010)

----------


## Нея

"...В то же время он одобрил гомосексуализм, сказав, что и у представителей секс-меньшинств есть Будда-природа..." - перл обращения с информацией. Утверждение о наличии Будда природы у упомянутой категории граждан - ни в какой степени не является оценкой одобрения или осуждения. Это не больше, чем воззрение Оле Нидала на наличие Будда природы у категории граждан. Читаем не всегда вдумчиво. вот и прокатывают такие конструкции

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Монашеский путь отречения менее привлекателен для современных людей, которые считают, что те, кто стремятся к нему на Западе, хотят избежать полноты жизни; на Западе это рассматривается как признак слабости.


Весьма и весьма спорное утверждение Оле Нидала, на мой взгляд. Особенно, если учесть что монашество, как институт, существует на Западе с 339 года.

А вот что Оле Нидал понимает под _монашеским путём отречения_ и как он его отличает от отречения (как одной из основ Пути) мирян - для меня вообще огромная загадка.

----------

Гьялцен (27.03.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Чем чревато остутствие института монашества в буддизме, можно судить по тому, как обстояли дела с практикой Дхармы в Тибете во времена правления Лангдармы и в период после его правления - до воссоздания института монашества.

Если допустить, что буддизм возможен без Сангхи, то тогда он наверное возможен без Дхармы и без Будды. :Smilie:

----------

Bob (28.03.2010), filoleg (27.03.2010), Legba (28.03.2010), Гьялцен (27.03.2010), Ниэллон (28.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (27.03.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Жалко во времена Догена или Нагарджуны не было электронных форумов, архив которых мог бы сохраниться.

----------

Евгения Горенко (27.03.2010), Ниэллон (28.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Мило. Это ж Кармапа, при том ЕС. А кто ищо из тибетских лам побывал в России по приглашению ОН? Мне тут одни знакомые из одного далёкого города, из БЦ АП недавно сказали: "У нас в АП есть доверие к Ламе Оле, к Кармапе, к Шамарпе и к остальным ламам линии (Карма-Кагью)". Я спрашиваю, а чё это за "остальные ламы?". В ответ молчание.


Тендзин, я бы на твоем месте спросил :"А для чего нужно доверие к ламе?" А также между различиями между ламами линии и коренным ламой.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (27.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> По "сарафанному радио"? А ещё меня тут все обвиняют в голословности!


Нет, не по сарафанному радио. В личной беседе с адептами Алмазного Пути.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Весьма и весьма спорное утверждение Оле Нидала, на мой взгляд. Особенно, если учесть что монашество, как институт, существует на Западе с 339 года.
> 
> А вот что Оле Нидал понимает под _монашеским путём отречения_ и как он его отличает от отречения (как одной из основ Пути) мирян - для меня вообще огромная загадка.


В этом плане вообще всё запущенно. Сам Оле 93-99 годах негативно отзывался и о монашестве довольно часто. И периодически говорил, что монашество требуется тем людям, у которых проблемы с окружающими. Так что представления о монашестве у Оле весьма оригинальны.  Впрочем на сайте монашество показывается еще и как что-то, необходимое для управления численностью населения, что вообще смешно.

For Шенпен
Если вы не слышали негативного отзыва от учпутов, то вполне можете спросить например Тендзин Кюнзанга, как именно отзывался один из учпутов например о Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче. Надеюсь Тендзин распишет вам ясно и с указанием имен и вполне конкретных выражений. Такой отзыв был сравнительно недавно.

For Артём Козаченко
Никто не говорит, что буддизм возможен без сангхи или дхармы.
Вопрос в отношении. По наивности своей думал, что люди иногда уходят в монашество, чтобы посвятить больше (гораздо) времени практике и пр. инфа на сайте указывает на другое.

for Shunja
Ермолин однажды совсем недавно высказался просто про ламрим (Гампопы). Высказывание было достаточно интересным. Он назвал ламрим просто философией и ничем больше, хотя в ламримах прописываются разнообразные методы. Такие вот дела

----------

Нея (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (27.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

Подумалось, что не так уж плохо, что Кармап два.  Можно сравнивать. Вот скоро в Польше Кармапу Оргьена Тинлей Дордже будут принимать. 
Для россиян вроде бесплатно, без оплаты организационных расходов.

Вспомнилось, как я увидал его буквально дней через 10 после того, как он
ушел из Китая. Прошел слух, что он здесь и сегодня будет давать Ченрезика.
Место было оцеплено силами индийской безопасности от и до. Просвечивали и прощупывали.
 Отбирали все, похожее даже на авторучку.
Впечатление очень сильное, и прежде всего, чем-то неуловимо внешне напоминает  Кармапу 16го.

Но другой Кармапа тоже держит традицию.  И тоже давал Ченрези, в Элисте  например, Однако с этим идамом, похоже, все не так  тут просто. 
Думаю, такие  решения принимаются неспроста. Восток, дело тонкое. Есть причина. Будем следить за развитием событий.

В РПЦ было бы кого-то два, тоже отнеслись бы с пониманием.

----------


## Орагда

> Чем чревато остутствие института монашества в буддизме, можно судить по тому, как обстояли дела с практикой Дхармы в Тибете во времена правления Лангдармы и в период после его правления - до воссоздания института монашества.
> 
> Если допустить, что буддизм возможен без Сангхи, то тогда он наверное возможен без Дхармы и без Будды.


Почему-то у многих здесь сложилось устойчивое мнение, будто лама Оле негативно относится к монашеству, а к его высказываниям добавляется смысл (негативный), которого там нет. Однако, пока Оле колесил по всему миру, его жена почему-то большую часть времени проводила в Гималаях среди монахов, а в известной книге Леннерта монахи Румтека выглядят почти что героями. Я уверен, что лама Оле не относится негативно ни к одному живому существу, включая и монахов, и своих недоброжелателей. Некоторые его высказывания могут быть жёсткими (когда надо назвать вещи своими именами), но никогда не уничижительными или оскорбительными. И ещё у него огромный опыт в привнесении всего тибетского на запад, и если он говорит о чём-то:"Это здесь не будет работать", то это говорится на основе опыта, наблюдений и ясного видения ситуации. Дело не столько в том, что монашество на западе не нужно, а в том, что на данном этапе оно там невозможно. Можно позволить себе иметь один-два небольших монастыря во Франции, да и те будут существовать, пока есть спонсоры; крупные же монастыри создали бы крупные проблемы. Чем бы несколько тыщ монахов кормились в христианско-материалистическом окружении? Европа и Америка - это вам не Тибет и не Мьянма, где каждый считает за честь подать монаху, здесь они быстро стали бы для всех "попрошайками и тунеядцами". А в России к новым монахам запросто могли бы применить "методы Лангдармы". Но Дхарму-то развивать надо! Поэтому 16-й Кармапа и поручил Оле создавать центры для мирян, что он успешно и делает. И его ученики - это тоже сангха, хотя они и не монахи. Лама Оле не ругает монашество, просто это - не то  чем сейчас надо заниматься.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему-то у многих здесь сложилось устойчивое мнение, будто лама Оле негативно относится к монашеству, а к его высказываниям добавляется смысл (негативный), которого там нет.


Данные были приведены с сайта ассоциации. На основании лекций Оле Нидала.




> Однако, пока Оле колесил по всему миру, его жена почему-то большую часть времени проводила в Гималаях среди монахов, а в известной книге Леннерта монахи Румтека выглядят почти что героями. Я уверен, что лама Оле не относится негативно ни к одному живому существу, включая и монахов, и своих недоброжелателей. Некоторые его высказывания могут быть жёсткими (когда надо назвать вещи своими именами), но никогда не уничижительными или оскорбительными.


Бывало и уничижительное и пр.




> И ещё у него огромный опыт в привнесении всего тибетского на запад, и если он говорит о чём-то:"Это здесь не будет работать", то это говорится на основе опыта, наблюдений и ясного видения ситуации.


По вашему Орагда, он чуть ли не единственный кто приносил буддизма на запад.
Не фантазируйте.  Монашество приходило на запад (и через буддизм в том числе) до него. И вполне спокойно укоренялось без всяких проблем. А вот то, что посредством ассоциации навязывается только личное понимание, это уже другой вопрос.




> Дело не столько в том, что монашество на западе не нужно, а в том, что на данном этапе оно там невозможно.


Да вы фантазер. Орагда.




> Лама Оле не ругает монашество, просто это - не то  чем сейчас надо заниматься.


Только приписывает монашеству отнюдь не те функции, которые приписывали в других странах. Впрочем введение в жизнеописание, изданное на под редакцией Андросова, содержало часть из его лекций. С некоторым количеством ошибок, в том числе в плане знания истории и традиций.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (28.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> По вашему Орагда, он чуть ли не единственный кто приносил буддизма на запад


Ой! А я могу поделиться, как мне в местном буддийском клубце говорили (типа, в пользу Карма-Кагью Алмазного Пути): "наша, мол, линия, возглавляется просветлённым (эт о Кармапе), а вот во главе вашей Нигмы не стоит просветлённый (эт я не знаю про кого, но по контексту речь шла о Чёкьи Ньиме Ринпоче)!"
А ещё про то, что Пхову проводит на фсём белом свете тока Оле. Где-то на БФ я уже рассказывал, как одна дама из АПе была вообще в шоке, когда узнала, что есть ещё и Аянг Тулку РИНПОЧЕ, но то, что многие пребывают в неведеньи, конечно, не минус Алмазному Пути, а отдельным людям......

----------


## Legba

> А ещё про то, что Пхову проводит на фсём белом свете тока Оле. Где-то на БФ я уже рассказывал, как одна дама из АПе была вообще в шоке, когда узнала, что есть ещё и Аянг Тулку РИНПОЧЕ, но то, что многие пребывают в неведеньи, конечно, не минус Алмазному Пути, а отдельным людям......


Надо заметить, что  Аянг Тулку Ринпоче просит получивших у него пхову сделать нендро (причем за какой-то оговоренный срок, если не ошибаюсь). А уж за ригпа-цал вангом к нему без нендро (или 400000 Ваджрасаттвы) и не подходи...  :Smilie:  Оле Нидал наверное не столь строг, или?

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (28.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> , а в известной книге Леннерта монахи Румтека выглядят почти что героями. .


Это Вы о монахах Шамара Ринпоче? Остальные там выведены как жулики.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (28.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> . Но Дхарму-то развивать надо! Поэтому 16-й Кармапа и поручил Оле создавать центры для мирян, что он успешно и делает. И его ученики - это тоже сангха, хотя они и не монахи. Лама Оле не ругает монашество, просто это - не то  чем сейчас надо заниматься.


Подтасовка фактов.
По поручению Кармапы был основан монастырь Самье Линг в Шотландии под руководством Аконга Ринпоче., монастырь Карма Трияна Дхармачакра в США (освященный лично 16-м Кармапой в 1978) под руководством Бардор ринпоче, монастыри Гендюна Ринпоче  и Калу Ринпоче во Франции .

----------

filoleg (28.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), куру хунг (28.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (28.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Надо заметить, что  Аянг Тулку Ринпоче просит получивших у него пхову сделать нендро (причем за какой-то оговоренный срок, если не ошибаюсь). А уж за ригпа-цал вангом к нему без нендро (или 400000 Ваджрасаттвы) и не подходи...  Оле Нидал наверное не столь строг, или?


А что, это идея! Поросить у Оле ригпей цал ванг!  :Big Grin:  жуть как хочется! Ха-ха-ха-ха!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что, это идея! Поросить у Оле ригпей цал ванг!  жуть как хочется! Ха-ха-ха-ха!


Да он вроде и просто вангов не дает. Хотя Орагда считает вон что получил посвящение от Оле.

----------


## Саша П.

> Надо заметить, что  Аянг Тулку Ринпоче просит получивших у него пхову сделать нендро (причем за какой-то оговоренный срок, если не ошибаюсь). А уж за ригпа-цал вангом к нему без нендро (или 400000 Ваджрасаттвы) и не подходи...  Оле Нидал наверное не столь строг, или?


Тут, конечно, очень много специалистов по Оле Нидалу с познаниями академическими. Я же никогда к АП КК не принадлежал, но с О.Н. имел возможность обстоятельно  пообщаться в аспекте сравнительной тибетологии.

И  что мне  как раз запомнилось, так это его скалоподобная твердость в отношении нендро / и Ваджрасаттвы/ . Пока не будет сделано нендро, речи быть не может о каких-то "продвинутых" практиках. 
Думаю, что в этом и причина разгоревшегося тут спора о текстах и т. п. До нендро все предельно упрощено.

По статистике в любой общине нендро делают единицы, а уж учитывая  всенародную специфику КК АП, куда и вовсе как пылесосом кого только не задувает,  нендро у Нидала своего рода - шлагбаум. 

Опять же никогда не слышал, чтоб Нидал давал ванги. На то  и ринпочи. 
То есть он сам, как мне представляется, занимает какую-то определенную  нишу во всем процессе, нишу немаловажную, но строго очерченную, и не стоит от него ожидать то, что ожидать  от него не стоит.

Ирония ситуации имхо в том, что он объездил  за 30 или больше лет весь мир с лекциями и инициациями, и о Кармапе  и КК без преувеличений миллионы услышали благодаря ему, но по всему получается,  "официальным" "новым" Кармапой оказался все-таки другой.

----------

Вова Л. (28.03.2010), Орагда (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (28.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Да он вроде и просто вангов не дает. Хотя Орагда считает вон что получил посвящение от Оле.


Да я в курсе, что не даёт. Не ПРОСТО, а НЕ МОЖЕТ. Но зато как звучит! Получить ригпей цал ванг или просто ванг от Оле!

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Опять же никогда не слышал, чтоб Нидал давал ванги. На то  и ринпочи. То есть он сам занимает какую-то определенную  нишу во всем процессе, нишу немаловажную, но строго очерченную, и не стоит от него ожидать то, что ожидать  от него не стоит


Про нёндро не спорят. Просто... бытует в Ап рассказ про то, что чуть ли ни все тибетские ринпочи страсть как завидуют Оле, до сих пор. Правда, щас ситуация меняется. Представляется уже, как "не смотря на то, что, если придраться, Оле не лама (а тантрический Мастер), фсё ж сейчас ринпочи потихоньку признают в нём реализацию и всё больше прислушиваются к слову Дхармы из его уст"

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

> Про нёндро не спорят. Просто... бытует в Ап рассказ про то, что чуть ли ни все тибетские ринпочи страсть как завидуют Оле, до сих пор. Правда, щас ситуация меняется. Представляется уже, как "не смотря на то, что, если придраться, Оле не лама (а тантрический Мастер), фсё ж сейчас ринпочи потихоньку признают в нём реализацию и всё больше прислушиваются к слову Дхармы из его уст"



Ну, знаете, ему вроде как почти 70 или уже 70 , точно не помню. Многие ринпочи у его жены на коленях  посидеть успели, а он им леденцы привозил.

Разумеется , объехав вокруг шарика сотню раз, и будучи возможно самым известным европейцем-буддистом, он был и будет объектом многочисленных сплетен и пересудов.

Вангов же он никогда давать не будет. Так не бывает.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Орагда (29.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Вангов же он никогда давать не будет. Так не бывает.


Типа, не хочет давать вангов...

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> По статистике в любой общине нендро делают единицы, а уж учитывая  всенародную специфику КК АП, куда и вовсе как пылесосом кого только не задувает,  нендро у Нидала своего рода - шлагбаум.


 В АП то , как раз нёндро делают, почти что поголовно. С разной интенсивностью, и в соответствии с собственными омрачениями.
 наставления к нёндро, более -менне традиционные. Хотя местами излишне-поверхностны.
 беда в том, что тот положительный эффект от нёндро, у большинства практически нивелируется, исподволь насаждаемыми секстанскими взглядами.
 Вот и приходиться учпутов по новой загонять на нёндро.
 И все вынужденны топтаться *перед шлагбаумом*.

 Но главная беда в том, что у Оле *после шлагбаума практически ничего нет*.
 Весьма сомнительная Нирманакая-пхова, да залихватские тирады про состояние Махамудры, увы без объяснения методов её достижения.
 Но вследствии того, что подавляющее большинство последователей Оле, в соответствии в внутрикорпоративной навязанной этикой, кроме 2-3 популяризаторских книг Оле, о буддизме ничего не знают, им эту картину совершенно невозможно объяснить. Увы.

 Как то на днях решил послушать Оле. Нашёл в сети, пресловутую Махамудру от Оле.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/remself/66/69.html

 Слушайте . Наслаждайтесь.  :Big Grin: Ха-ха. Особо адвокаты Оле со стороны.

 Вот о его взглядах на Махамудру, было б интересно подисскутировать.

 Остальное, уже надоело перетирать.

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (28.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Вот о его взглядах на Махамудру, было б интересно подисскутировать. Остальное, уже надоело перетирать.


Ну наконец то! Мы ждали. Мы рады до смерти.

----------


## Саша П.

> В АП то , как раз нёндро делают, почти что поголовно. 
> Но главная беда в том, что у Оле после шлагбаума практически ничего нет


Ну, вот сразу видно, что мэтр  бывший боксер.

Но почему ванги не дают все те ринпоче, что поддерживают эту традицию и этого Кармапу / а поддерживают все-таки многие /, я не знаю, конечно.

Что правда нет вангов и базовых садхан? 
 Ей-богу, чудны дела твои , Господи...

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), куру хунг (28.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну, вот сразу видно, что мэтр  бывший боксер.
> Но почему ванги не дают все те ринпоче, что поддерживают эту традицию и этого Кармапу / а поддерживают все-таки многие /, я не знаю, конечно.
> Что правда нет вангов и базовых садхан? 
>  Ей-богу, чудны дела твои , Господи...


Ванг Шестирукого Махакалы давали несколько лет назад в Элисте. Кажется это был  не Ринпоче (лама Дёндруб из Франции), если память не изменяет.
вангов практически не дают, кроме редких случаев. В РФ приезд лам и Ринпоче со стороны КК АП не особо практикуется. Базовые садханы. Раньше было - короткое Прибежище, Три Света, нендро, пуджа Махакалы (правда не уверен, что все при этом выстраивают визуализацию). Потом появилась пуджра Ченрези. Ламрим Гампопы не используется, поскольку относится учпутами и Оле к философии, а не практическим материалам (слова Ермолина), что в общем-то смешно.

Так что Саша П. - какие там базовые садханы и разъяснения? О чем вы?

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Но почему ванги не дают все те ринпоче, что поддерживают эту традицию и этого Кармапу / а поддерживают все-таки многие /, я не знаю, конечно.


Нет, Шамарпу из Ринпоче линии Кагью практически никто не поддержал. Из ныне здравствующих - Шанпа Ринпоче (он, по-моему, в основном в Азии, в Европу и Америку приезжает редко, поэтому не очень тут известен), Беру Кхьенце Ринпоче (также поддерживает и Кармапу Ургьен Тринле) и брат Лопон Цечу (хотя, он, по-моему, не тулку, но ванги, вроде, дает). Остальные ламы Кагью - с Ургьен Тринле.

----------

filoleg (28.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (28.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Но Дхарму-то развивать надо! Поэтому 16-й Кармапа и поручил Оле создавать центры для мирян, что он успешно и делает. И его ученики - это тоже сангха, хотя они и не монахи.


Что т мне подсказывает, что ни Оле Нидал, ни его ученики даже и в далёком будущем не собираются поддерживать хотя б даже одного монаха в России или где-либо ещё ) Кстати, если нет 4 монахов, то нет и сангхи. Кучка мирян - это не сангха и даже не её часть если нет местных монахов.

----------

Bob (29.03.2010), Вова Л. (28.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Это просто  Буддапариса - буддийское собрание

----------

Вова Л. (28.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Это просто  Буддапариса - буддийское собрание


 Ну слава Будде, наконец то на пятый год дебатов, наконец то тхеравадины нашли таки слово которым можно обозначать практикующих мирян.
 Страшно вспомнить сколько копий было переломано. :Big Grin:

----------

Вова Л. (28.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (29.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Вроде бы с самого начала говорили  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

2 куру
Протестую!  :Wink: 
То, что передает ОН - не Нирманакая пхова, а "Пхова трех образов".
Читайте мануал (Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг), благо он доступен.
Нирманакая пхова и далее передаются устно, я даже не знаю, записаны ли эти наставления в принципе.

----------

Вова Л. (28.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> 2 куру
> Протестую! 
> То, что передает ОН - не Нирманакая пхова, а "Пхова трех образов".
> Читайте мануал (Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг), благо он доступен.
> Нирманакая пхова и далее передаются устно, я даже не знаю, записаны ли эти наставления в принципе.


 Ну это недоразумение из-за неустоявшейся терминологии.

 Из КЛШ можно понять, что Нирманакая-пхова и пхова трёх образов, это разные виды пховы.
 Но иногда под понятием Нирманакая-пхова подразумеваються (объединяются) три вида пховы. 
 1. Нирманакая-пхова(т.е.перенос в нирманакаю с помощью безмерного сострадания). Пхова №3 в КЛШ
 2. Пхова трех образов.Пхова №4 в КЛШ
 3. Пхова "крюком сострадания Пхова №5 в КЛШ

 Так как все переносят сознание умирающего в один из чистых миров Нирманакаи. ННР именно в таком значение употребляет термин
Нирманакая-пхова.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Подтасовка фактов. По поручению Кармапы был основан монастырь Самье Линг в Шотландии под руководством Аконга Ринпоче., монастырь Карма Трияна Дхармачакра в США (освященный лично 16-м Кармапой в 1978) под руководством Бардор ринпоче, монастыри Гендюна Ринпоче  и Калу Ринпоче во Франции .


 Стоит не упомянуть ещё пару мелких монастырей и сразу подтасовка? Ну хорошо, не два а четыре, это смысл моего утверждения не меняет.

----------


## Орагда

> Бывало и уничижительное и пр.
> По вашему Орагда, он чуть ли не единственный кто приносил буддизма на запад.
> Не фантазируйте.  Монашество приходило на запад (и через буддизм в том числе) до него. И вполне спокойно укоренялось без всяких проблем. А вот то, что посредством ассоциации навязывается только личное понимание, это уже другой вопрос.
> Да вы фантазер. Орагда



  Монашество (христианское) приходило на запад в другие времена, при других условиях и при поддержке государства. Без такой поддержки, скажем, православные монастыри долго бы не протянули. Буддийское монашество до сих пор на западе было представлено в ничтожном объёме, и в таком количестве монахи могут "укорениться без проблем",- пока шафранные рясы не сильно мозолят глаза христианскому большинству. Я же говорю о том, что в боле-менее значительном объёме  монашество в Европе существовать не может - нет экономической базы. В чём моё "фантазёрство"?
  Насчёт уничижительных высказываний. Если Вы находите их таковыми - ничто Вас не переубедит, потому что Вы хотите, чтобы они были такими. Это напоминает историю о маленькой девочке, которую изнасиловал нехороший дядя. Когда-то Оле сказал, что нет смысла жалеть о том, что было предопределено кармически и чего уже не исправить. Так РПЦ уже много лет машут этой девочкой как флагом сопротивления, говоря, что лама Оле чуть ли не призывает насиловать маленьких девочек. Что тут поделаешь? Люди создали демона силой своего воображения и любые аргументы тут бессильны.

----------


## Olle

Иногда, читая высказывания противников Оле Нидала, хочется их спросить, вас что там сильно так обижали, пока вы ходили в эти центры АП. И если это так смахивает на секту, то как вы смогли от туда вырваться? 
Всегда есть свобода выбора, не нравится не ешь. Нужны другие Учителя, их сейчас приезжает много в Россию, нехватает знаний - вперед - изучайте. 
Если такое количество народа устраивает такое количество информации и способ подачи, значит дело не в том кто это дает, а в тех кого это все получает. Вы же, наверное, и нюндро доделали и книг прочитали достаточно, значит можно и изучать и уходить к другим Учителям. Думаю, и вам там было комфортно в этих центрах АП, пока ходили туда. Центры как были так и остались, с вами, без вас, кто-то приходит, кто-то уходит, кто-то растет, а кто-то думает, что уже вырос, жаль, что судя по постам это не так.

----------

Орагда (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Что т мне подсказывает, что ни Оле Нидал, ни его ученики даже и в далёком будущем не собираются поддерживать хотя б даже одного монаха в России или где-либо ещё ) Кстати, если нет 4 монахов, то нет и сангхи. Кучка мирян - это не сангха и даже не её часть если нет местных монахов.


КК АП - это не отдельная школа буддизма, это организация мирян, практикующих согласно учениям школы Карма Кагью. В Карма Кагью монахов больше чем четыре. Я лично видел как миниму четырёх. Так что с этим всё нормально. Да вон и Топпер правильный термин подсказал. Да и количество мирян в КК АП вряд ли можно назвать "кучкой" - много их довольно. Да и монахов, я думаю, они поддерживают, например Е.С. Гялва Кармапу XVII Тринле Тхайе Дордже.

----------

Орагда (29.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что т мне подсказывает, что ни Оле Нидал, ни его ученики даже и в далёком будущем не собираются поддерживать хотя б даже одного монаха в России или где-либо ещё ) Кстати, если нет 4 монахов, то нет и сангхи. Кучка мирян - это не сангха и даже не её часть если нет местных монахов.


С вашей точки зрения, Zom, в принципе всё нормально. То есть монашеской сангхи нет и особо не предвидится в КК АП. 
Хотя тот же Гампопы говорил про двухчастную сангху. С одной стороны конечно необходимы четыре монаха (обычная Сангха), с другой стороны необходимы бодхисаттвы, пребывающие на высоких уровнях. В вадржаяне добавляется и некоторое другое понимание. Но надеюсь сейчас не будем спорить о тонкостях понимания тхеравады, махаяны и ваджраяны. Сейчас разговор идет немного о другом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Смотрим сообщение № 192 и читаем: 



> И ещё у него огромный опыт в привнесении всего тибетского на запад, и если он говорит о чём-то:"Это здесь не будет работать", то это говорится на основе опыта, наблюдений и ясного видения ситуации.
> Дело не столько в том, что монашество на западе не нужно, а в том, что на данном этапе оно там невозможно.


Еще раз повторяю. Оле не единственный европеец, который обучался у того же Калу Ринпоче и пр. И он не единственный обладает соответствующим опытом и знаниями, чтобы трактовать ситуацию тем или иным образом. А вот повторять заученные фразы из книжек совсем не стоит. Надо хотя бы опыт иметь и размышлять, а не только слепо воспринимать на веру.




> Монашество (христианское) приходило на запад в другие времена, при других условиях и при поддержке государства. Без такой поддержки, скажем, православные монастыри долго бы не протянули.


Запад и православие. Православие и запад. Орагда, если уж говорите про запад, то выдавайте информацию корректно. А то говоря о западе, начинаете сюда еще и православие приписывать. Довод некорректный.




> Я же говорю о том, что в боле-менее значительном объёме  монашество в Европе существовать не может - нет экономической базы. В чём моё "фантазёрство"?


Выдача мнения одного лица без анализа. Сколько людей столько и мнений. Это всего лишь его представления.




> Насчёт уничижительных высказываний. Если Вы находите их таковыми - ничто Вас не переубедит, потому что Вы хотите, чтобы они были такими.


Ну почему же. В данном случае вы приписываете мне качества своего ума? Или чьего-то еще?




> Это напоминает историю о маленькой девочке, которую изнасиловал нехороший дядя. Когда-то Оле сказал, что нет смысла жалеть о том, что было предопределено кармически и чего уже не исправить. Так РПЦ уже много лет машут этой девочкой как флагом сопротивления, говоря, что лама Оле чуть ли не призывает насиловать маленьких девочек.


Орагда. В этой теме вы кжется впервые заговорили о маленькой девочке. Возникает вопрос - а у кого она собственно блуждает в уме. У РПЦ или у вас?  :Smilie:

----------

Гьялцен (29.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), куру хунг (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Европейские и российские центры Карма Кагью ориентированы на небольшие группы светских последователей данного направления буддизма, на занятие практикой буддийской медитации, освоение по мере надобности буддийской теории, не связанное ни с уходом в монашество (отшельничество), ни с отказом от своих гражданских обязанностей. Это естественная и спокойная форма поиска религиозной истины в рамках буддизма. © Википедия


Я далёк от пения дифирамбов АП КК, но по-моему, не надо искать четырёх монахов, чтобы стало понятно, что Оле Нидал не ставит задачи ни ухода своих последователей из мира, ни спонсирования манашеской братии.  Так дай ему карма долгих лет жизни и сил противостоять натиску РПЦ с одной стороны и пробольшевистски настроенных "единоверцев" с другой. Ом Мани Падме Хум! Алилуйя, господа "хард"-буддисты... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Tong Po (29.03.2010), Орагда (29.03.2010), Саша П. (29.03.2010)

----------


## Olle

> Еще раз повторяю. Оле не единственный европеец, который обучался у того же Калу Ринпоче и пр. И он не единственный обладает соответствующим опытом и знаниями, чтобы трактовать ситуацию тем или иным образом. А вот повторять заученные фразы из книжек совсем не стоит. Надо хотя бы опыт иметь и размышлять, а не только слепо воспринимать на веру.


Согласен, но для некоторых людей в далеких городах России, он так и останется единственным буддистом которого они встретили и получили коробочкой по голове при благословении. Другие просто туда никогда не смогут доехать, а они не  смогут встретить в этой жизни никого другого.

----------

Орагда (29.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Кстати, если нет 4 монахов, то нет и сангхи. Кучка мирян - это не сангха и даже не её часть если нет местных монахов.


  Но ведь кажется, такое положение существует только в Тхераваде? Иначе всем нам просто не имеет смысла говорить: "Принимаю Прибежище в Сангхе"?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но ведь кажется, такое положение существует только в Тхераваде? Иначе всем нам просто не имеет смысла говорить: "Принимаю Прибежище в Сангхе"?


Орагда. Вот просто шутки ради прочтите Драгоценное украшение освобождения Гампопы. Это ведь к вашей школе относится. Там и глава касаемо принятия Прибежища расписана. Текст можно отыскать и в магазинах (скорее всего) и просмотреть на просторах инета.

----------


## Топпер

> Но ведь кажется, такое положение существует только в Тхераваде? Иначе всем нам просто не имеет смысла говорить: "Принимаю Прибежище в Сангхе"?


Прибежище вы принимаете не бхиккхусангхе, а в Арьясангхе. 
Но без местной бхиккхусангхи нельзя говорить о сангхе состоящей из одних мирян.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> и пробольшевистски настроенных "единоверцев"


Да,это хорошо. :Smilie: )
Большевизм и меньшевизм в  Карма Кагью.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да,это хорошо.)
> Большевизм и меньшевизм в  Карма Кагью.


Скоро пойдут левые, правые и пр.

----------

Саша П. (29.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Скоро пойдут левые, правые и пр.


Думаю, как бы лучше назвать этот качующий виртуальный фанклуб  нидолоборцев..  Революционные тройки. Комиссия по раскулачиванию.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Думаю, как лучше назвать этот качующий виртуальный "фанклуб" нидолоборцев.. Комиссия по раскулачиванию. Революционные тройки.


Помягче на поворотах.
Просто в одном месте собралось несколько человек, которых нидалоборцами назвать трудно. Тем более в основном разговор всё время начинается с демонстрации некоторыми нидаловцами весьма оригинальных воззрений и представлений, основанных на лекциях ОН и учпутов и к действительности и буддизму имеющими подчас слабое отношение. В частности выдумки про другие школы, про практику, путаница лунга, ванга и прочего, приписывание Оле того, чо он не делает (например высказывание о том, что ОН дал посвящение, чег ов действительности не было).
Если вы, Саша П., посмотрите на форум внимательно, то споры и ругань не всегда возникает даже если сюда пишет последователь Оле. Но если приводятся достаточно странные высказывания, то только тогда всё и приходит к конфликту. Если же сюда начать выкладывать действительно либо личную переписку, либо данные из внутренней рассылки ассоциации, то долгой ругани точно не миновать.

Куру Хунг кстати уже предлагал прочитать книжки Оле на предмет анализа и нахождения несоответствий. Можно и так поступить.
Только вот надо учесть, что на одной из лекций ОН сказал, что не несет ответственности за написанное в таких книжках как верхом на Тигре и Открытие алмазного пути. И что в написании одной из них (запамятовал которой) принимал косвенное участие.

Повторюсь для Тонгпо - ну очень не хочется выкладывать переписку с Ермолиным относительно функций учпутов, поведению последователя ассоциации и мирских отношений к Дхарме в КК АП.

----------

куру хунг (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Помягче на поворотах. 
> Если вы, Саша П., посмотрите на форум внимательно


Поверьте, я очень мягко.

Но вы же не станете отрицать, что клинит людей на Нидале  очень не по-детски ? Я о том... 
Если посмотреть внимательно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Но если приводятся достаточно странные высказывания, то только тогда всё и приходит к конфликту.


Да только именно Вы тут раздуваете "холивар". Именно Вы. Я-то сразу предложил прекратить обсуждение ОН и вернуться к теме топика, на что именно Вы ответили, что вероятно  как раз из-за ОН РПЦ ополчилась на буддизм. Мне процитировать Ваше сообщение?




> Повторюсь для Тонгпо - ну очень не хочется выкладывать переписку с Ермолиным относительно функций учпутов, поведению последователя ассоциации и мирских отношений к Дхарме в КК АП.


Мне как-то по барабану Ваша периписка с Ермолиным. Я даже не знаю его. У Вас претензии к Ермолину? Ну и обсуждайте его. В чём проблема? Я даже не появлюсь в теме, где будет обсуждаться некий Ермолин. Я повторю для тех, "кто в танке" ещё раз: КК АП - не тоталитарная секта. Никто из принявших Прибежище у Оле или Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы XVII Тринле Тхайе Дордже и выполняющих определённые (в том числе и совместные) практики не обязан сверять свой образ жизни, мыслей и т.д. ни с учпутами, ни с Ермолиным. Нигде и никогда ОН никому не запрещал читать классиков Махаяны и Ваджраяны, более тго, ОН никогда (публично по-крайней мере) не рекомендовал не читать. Мнения свои высказывал, да. Ну и что? Я, например, читаю всё, что захочу - и никто по этому поводу на меня в КК АП косо даже не посмотрит. Да и "Институт Кармапы" в Дели функционирует - кто хочет получает полное образование. Я так думаю, что глубина знаний о буддизме у последователей КК АП не очень отличается от таковой глубины мирских последователей Будда Дхармы в странах традиционного распространения буддизма. Вы очень глубоко заблуждаетесь, если думаете, что средний тибетец или японец разбирается в классификации тантр хотя бы даже близко к Вашему - оно ему не надо. Он же не буддолог.

----------

Орагда (29.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Как вы думаете, почему "клинит" на Оле Нидале, а например, не на Далай-ламе?

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Как вы думаете, почему "клинит" на Оле Нидале, а например, не на Далай-ламе?


 О ! На Далай-ламе не то слово как  иногда клинит. Я внимательно смотрел.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

И какие претензии к Далай-ламе? (кроме тех, что молится с мусульманами)

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру Хунг кстати уже предлагал прочитать книжки Оле на предмет анализа и нахождения несоответствий. Можно и так поступить.


 даже не читать, а послушать в сети в исполнении самого автора

http://video.mail.ru/mail/remself/66/69.html

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поверьте, я очень мягко.
> Но вы же не станете отрицать, что клинит людей на Нидале  очень не по-детски ? Я о том... 
> Если посмотреть внимательно.


Вы почитай его книжки, послушайте внимательно его лекции и лекции учпутов. Посмотрите что выложено на сайте ассоциации. А потом подумайте как будут себя ощущать люди, которые несколько лет потратили на практики в соответствии с данным и представлениями и переменами настроения Оле в зависимости от его текущего понимания ситуации.
А уже если говорить про элементы несколько негативного отношения к некоторым религиозным системам (при этом даже не ясно, а изучал ли он их вообще или смотрит только на действия последователей), обвинения учителей, от которых он сам получал передачи (что иногда граничит также с нарушениями), некоторый фанатизм последователей (воспитывается им и учпутами), то много всего набрать можно. Можно вспомнить и про неприемлемость для него этики махаяны (а похоже и ваджраяны также).

При обучении в Элисте из умов тех кто там учился уходило многое, что было привнесено Оле. А разочарование при тщательном изучении текстов и практике появлялось достаточно быстро. И понимание того, что идешь не совсем туда.

последняя фишка была буквально недавно, когда люди съездили на лекцию Оле и посчитали, что получили посвящение Манджушри, когда он произнес перед ними мантру Манджушри и сказал, что теперь можно делать практику.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Куру Хунг кстати уже предлагал прочитать книжки Оле на предмет анализа и нахождения несоответствий. Можно и так поступить.


А ещё можно вспомнить глумление над сломанной ногой пожилого человека. В стиле буддизма-хард, видимо. Цитаты нужны?

----------


## куру хунг

> Как вы думаете, почему "клинит" на Оле Нидале, а например, не на Далай-ламе?


 потому что последователи Оле, продолжают регулярно "радовать" читателей этого ресурса, своими высказываниями, противоречащими как реальности, так и просто здравому смыслу. :Confused:

----------

Alekk (29.03.2010), filoleg (29.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> И какие претензии к Далай-ламе? (кроме тех, что молится с мусульманами)


Ой, не будите лихо..  :Smilie: )

----------


## Саша П.

> Вы почитай его книжки, послушайте внимательно его лекции и лекции учпутов. Посмотрите что выложено на сайте ассоциации.


Так нафига мне это делать, если мне заведомо это не интересно ?
Я не отношусь к его последователям.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да только именно Вы тут раздуваете "холивар". Именно Вы. Я-то сразу предложил прекратить обсуждение ОН и вернуться к теме топика, на что именно Вы ответили, что вероятно  как раз из-за ОН РПЦ ополчилась на буддизм. Мне процитировать Ваше сообщение?


В очередной раз обвинения, когда показывается то, что ОН периодически несет ахинею. Впрочем недавно Ермолин высказался вполне ясно. Если слегка обижают учителя, то фактически можно использовать любые средства для ответа.
Я и сейчас могу повторить как делал это и раньше. Благодаря действиям ОН РПЦ весьма легко провоцируется. От слов не отказываюсь. Дальше что?




> Мне как-то по барабану Ваша периписка с Ермолиным. Я даже не знаю его. У Вас претензии к Ермолину?


Не знать одного из основных учпутов конечно не обязательно. Не спорю.




> Ну и обсуждайте его. В чём проблема? Я даже не появлюсь в теме, где будет обсуждаться некий Ермолин. Я повторю для тех, "кто в танке" ещё раз: КК АП - не тоталитарная секта.


Тонгпо Повторюсь еще раз специально для вас. Перестаньте откровенно передергивать написанное. Я не говорил, что КК АП деструктивная тоталитарная секта. Может перестанете передергивать или аргументы как обычно закончились и остались эмоции? По фактам - где именно в данном топике я сказал, что это тоталитарная секта, если уж вы меня уже заносите в РПЦ? Факты в студию. только факты, а не выдумки.




> Нигде и никогда ОН никому не запрещал читать классиков Махаяны и Ваджраяны, более тго, ОН никогда (публично по-крайней мере) не рекомендовал не читать.


Было. Не наверное к счастью не в последнее время.




> Вы очень глубоко заблуждаетесь, если думаете, что средний тибетец или японец разбирается в классификации тантр хотя бы даже близко к Вашему - оно ему не надо. Он же не буддолог.


Значит классификацию тантр и хоть как-то ориентироваться в воззрении должен только буддолог, но не практик. Оригинальная точка зрения. Вот только почему-то в Махамудре пятнадцатого Кармапы воззрение описывается сразу и только потом описывается собственно практика.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А ещё можно вспомнить глумление над сломанной ногой пожилого человека. В стиле буддизма-хард, видимо. Цитаты нужны?


А еще можно посмотреть зачем он это делал (имеется в виду прыжки) и где мудрость, которую он так превозносит в поступках. Или опять слова, слова, слова.

----------


## куру хунг

> А ещё можно вспомнить глумление над сломанной ногой пожилого человека. В стиле буддизма-хард, видимо. Цитаты нужны?


 Пожилой человек (эт Оле Нидал), сам уже более 30 лет хочет от своих учеников, что б его и других лам неустанно "проверяли на прочность".

http://video.mail.ru/mail/remself/66/67.html Лекция Учитель и ученик.

 В том числе и на мудрость и здравый смысл.
 "Глумясь" над Оле, как вы выразились Тонг По, в том сообщении, я всего лишь хотел, что б проверяющие ОН, как чителя задумались на вопросом.
 А так ли много у этого, человека мудрости, что б в 70 лет прыгать с балкона, рискуя своей жизнью и здоровьем, что в глазах окружающих продолжать выглядеть мачо-ламой? На что он мог вдохновить своих учеников сим поступком?
 На какие подвиги во имя Дхармы? 
Уточню, там снимался док. фильм об ОН, с первого дубля(первого прыжка) оператор снял, то что ему надо. Следующие разы прыгать не было никакой производственной необходимости(да могли б и без 1-го раза обойтись).
 Но Оле прыгал, для себя, и для других(как то так было в письме написано).

 Это, что ?Проявление мудрости? Мне кажется-нет.
 Больше похоже на привязанность к своему образу мачо-ламы, который необходимо постоянно подтверждать. Но и помнить о том , что тебе уже 70,(и кости уже не те), то ж наверное не помешает.
 Вот и всё глумление.

----------

Alekk (29.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010), Шавырин (29.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Кстати, а кто такой Ермолин и чем он знаменит?

----------


## куру хунг

> Так нафига мне это делать, если мне заведомо это не интересно ?
> Я не отношусь к его последователям.


 Ну а зачем тогда в теме участвуете, коль вам это не интересно? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Саша П.

> Ну а зачем тогда в теме участвуете, коль вам это не интересно?


Мне  интересны эмоции, коль скоро они возникают.

И  как на духу:  некоторые социо-психологические аспекты современного буддизма.

На всякий случай еще раз, я не последовать КК АП, не точите ножи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кстати, а кто такой Ермолин и чем он знаменит?


маленькая биографическая справка.
Слава Ермолин. Один из учеников Оле (Оле наряду с Топгой Ринпоче для него коренные). В настоящее время один из учпутов, который по просьбе Оле разъясняет учпутам собственно воззрение (однако тут есть сложности  :Smilie:  ).
Был переводчиком в филиале института Кармапы в Элисте. Ламрим считает философией.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Кстати, а кто такой Ермолин и чем он знаменит?


Ермолин давний ученик ламы Оле Нидала, обучался в КИБИ в 90-е , несколько лет назад получил назначение учпутом. Есть даже учебник тибетского языка под редакцией Ермолина, если можно так сказать. Одно время переводил тибетских лам других школ ( Патрула Ринпоче например).

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> В том числе и на мудрость и здравый смысл.
> "Глумясь" над Оле, как вы выразились Тонг По, в том сообщении, я всего лишь хотел, что б проверяющие ОН, как чителя задумались на вопросом.
> А так ли много у этого, человека мудрости, что б в 70 лет прыгать с балкона, рискуя своей жизнью и здоровьем, что в глазах окружающих продолжать выглядеть мачо-ламой? На что он мог вдохновить своих учеников сим поступком?
> На какие подвиги во имя Дхармы? 
> Уточню, там снимался док. фильм об ОН, с первого дубля(первого прыжка) оператор снял, то что ему надо. Следующие разы прыгать не было никакой производственной необходимости(да могли б и без 1-го раза обойтись).
> Но Оле прыгал, для себя, и для других(как то так было в письме написано).
> 
> Это, что ?Проявление мудрости? Мне кажется-нет.
> Больше похоже на привязанность к своему образу мачо-ламы, который необходимо постоянно подтверждать. Но и помнить о том , что тебе уже 70,(и кости уже не те), то ж наверное не помешает.


А что ОН позиционировал прыжок как проявление мудрости? Очевидно, что нет. И, ИМХО, это не Ваше и не моё и ничьё-либо вообще дело чем занимается ОН в свои 70 лет. Я думаю, что сии прыжки показатель отличного здоровья ОН и тут есть над чем задуматься. Хотел бы я в 70 лет выглядеть также. А Вы? Видимо нет. Видите ли практика буддизма (у мирских последователей, по-крайней мере) вполне может сочетаться и с парашютным спортом и с другими видами физической активности (ну у буддистов-хард, видимо нет). Я вот, например, техническим дайвингом занимаюсь и хапкидо. Проблем в этом нет никаких (у меня). А то что Вы именно глумились - мне не кажется, мне очевидно. Можете продолжать оправдываться и дальше. Простите, но Вы себя выставили с отвратительной стороны в данном случае. Кроме того, мне лично непонятно отсутсвие реакции со стороны присутствующих тут модераторов по поводу очевидного холивара. 


                                     МОЖЕТ ВСЁ-ТАКИ ПРЕКРАТИМ?

----------

Орагда (29.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что ОН позиционировал прыжок как проявление мудрости? Очевидно, что нет.


Мда. Наверное надо будет опять внутреннюю рассылочку почитать. может опять что веселое.




> А то что Вы именно глумились - мне не кажется, мне очевидно. Можете продолжать оправдываться и дальше. Простите, но Вы себя выставили с отвратительной стороны в данном случае. Кроме того, мне лично непонятно отсутсвие реакции со стороны присутствующих тут модераторов по поводу очевидного холивара. 
> МОЖЕТ ВСЁ-ТАКИ ПРЕКРАТИМ?


Получаем. Когда очередной представитель КК АП начинает выдвигать какие-либо предположения относительно других учителей, учений и прочего, ссылаясь на лекции как источник своего знания - это значит не глумление над остальными, даже если он несет откровенную глупость.
А когда вам же показывают некоторые неувязки и отсутствие мудрости в высказываниях и поступках вашего учителя - то сразу вспоминаете про глумление, корректность, то что другие участники разговора либо слишком много учились, либо явно (по вашим представлениям) из рядов РПЦ. И это по-вашему норма. Это скорее двойной стандарт.

Тонгпо. Холивара тут пока еще нет особого. Идет всего лишь ответная реакция на ваши и Орагды высказывания. Но можно начать выкладывать и материалы Оле для ознакомления так сказать масс с ними. А заодно материалы, по которым представители ассоциации хотели вести судебные дела с РПЦ и пр. С анализом того, что было и кем сказано и к чему это привело. Заодно может восстановится память об этике махаяны хотя бы. А впрочем нет. Последователи ККАП обычно про этику махаяны забывают напрочь.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Ну это недоразумение из-за неустоявшейся терминологии.
> 
>  Из КЛШ можно понять, что Нирманакая-пхова и пхова трёх образов, это разные виды пховы.
>  Но иногда под понятием Нирманакая-пхова подразумеваються (объединяются) три вида пховы. 
>   Так как все переносят сознание умирающего в один из чистых миров Нирманакаи. ННР именно в таком значение употребляет термин
> Нирманакая-пхова.


Принято. Хотя, думается, в отношении Пховы, передаваемой ОН, имеет смысл придерживаться терминологии КЛШ, дабы не возникло путаницы. А кстати, остальные виды пховы из того же источника (Дхармакайи, Самбхогакайи и Нирманакайи) ОН не передает вообще?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Принято. Хотя, думается, в отношении Пховы, передаваемой ОН, имеет смысл придерживаться терминологии КЛШ, дабы не возникло путаницы. А кстати, остальные виды пховы из того же источника (Дхармакайи, Самбхогакайи и Нирманакайи) ОН не передает вообще?


А Вы съездите на пхову к ламе Оле Нидалу и все узнаете :Smilie:  Все же тема пховы несколько закрытой должна быть.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> И какие претензии к Далай-ламе? (кроме тех, что молится с мусульманами)


А какие претензии в данном случае? Если учесть, что: "Нельзя почитать высшим прибежищем мирские божества, хотя не запрещено полагаться на них в благих мирских делах"

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

> А Вы съездите на пхову к ламе Оле Нидалу и все узнаете Все же тема пховы несколько закрытой должна быть.


Дык я не по этому делу, извините. Я ж это, "злобный" (местами и "тупой") но никак не "страстный"  :Big Grin: . Так что - не поеду. А коль информация секретная - так и ладно, просто полюбопытствовал. Мне просто казалось, что ежели кто, к примеру, на ту пхову собирается - его предупреждают, чего он там "огребет", в плане обязательств, в частности.

----------

куру хунг (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Идет всего лишь ответная реакция на ваши


Филолег я бы посоветовал Вам лично последить за тем, что Вы пишите. Сначала (могу дать цитату) Вы заявили, что я фантазирую. Вопрос "Где?" Смело проигнорировали, теперь обвиняете меня в том , что я начинаю "выдвигать какие-либо предположения относительно других учителей, учений и прочего, ссылаясь на лекции как источник своего знания". Вопрос "где?" я так понимаю опять будет проигнорирован.




> Последователи ККАП обычно про этику махаяны забывают напрочь.


Может процитируете мои (как последователя КК АП) неэтичные с точки зрения Махаяны высказывания?  Или клевета и ложь - соответсвуют этике Махаяны в виде буддизма-хард?!




> Но можно начать выкладывать и материалы Оле для ознакомления так сказать масс с ними.


А Вы ведь уже выкладывали в этой теме и, ИМХО, сами себя "высекли". Так что продолжайте.




> то что другие участники разговора либо слишком много учились, либо явно (по вашим представлениям) из рядов РПЦ.


Очередная ложь и клевета. Я писал (могу опять-таки процитировать), что стиль сообщений очень похож на сектоборцев с "курая" -  при чём на религиозную принадлежность оных даже не указывал. Далее - я задавал *вопрос* Вам : "а не считаете ли Вы как некоторые представители РПЦ КК АП сектой?" Могу опять-таки процитировать то сообщение. Хватит уже передёргивать и откровенно клеветать (на меня по-крайней мере). И я не указывал Вам, что Вы слишком много учились, ибо с гордостью могу сказать, что учился не меньше Вашего. Просто не в этом дело.

----------

Орагда (29.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дык я не по этому делу, извините. Я ж это, "злобный" (местами и "тупой") но никак не "страстный" . Так что - не поеду. А коль информация секретная - так и ладно, просто полюбопытствовал. Мне просто казалось, что ежели кто, к примеру, на ту пхову собирается - его предупреждают, чего он там "огребет", в плане обязательств, в частности.


Другие аспекты пховы из того же источника там не передавались.
Обязательства также оглашаются не всегда. И не всегда перед тем или иным событием.

----------

Legba (29.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> КК АП - это не отдельная школа буддизма, это организация мирян, практикующих согласно учениям школы Карма Кагью. В Карма Кагью монахов больше чем четыре. Я лично видел как миниму четырёх. Так что с этим всё нормально. Да вон и Топпер правильный термин подсказал. Да и количество мирян в КК АП вряд ли можно назвать "кучкой" - много их довольно. Да и монахов, я думаю, они поддерживают, например Е.С. Гялва Кармапу XVII Тринле Тхайе Дордже.


почему, когда кто-то хочет подчеркнуть тот факт, что в Апе поддерживают таки монахов, в качестве примера неизменно приводят Его Святейшество Гьялванга Кармапу 17го Тринле Тхайе Дордже? Было бы глупо неподдерживать Кармапу. А кого вы ещё поддерживаете? И как? Я хочу вас вернуть немного назад, где рассказывалось, что в АП есть доверие к Оле, Кармапе и Шамарпе, "и к остальным ламам линии". К Кому?

И ещё. А Ситупа является ламой и ринпоче КК? И другой Кармапа?

----------

Гьялцен (29.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), куру хунг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Дык я не по этому делу, извините. Я ж это, "злобный" (местами и "тупой") но никак не "страстный" . Так что - не поеду. А коль информация секретная - так и ладно, просто полюбопытствовал. Мне просто казалось, что ежели кто, к примеру, на ту пхову собирается - его предупреждают, чего он там "огребет", в плане обязательств, в частности.


По обязательствам, в отличие от пховы Аянга Ринпоче- весьма либерально. Стандартно- Прибежище дается , обеты бодхичитты.  Ну рекомендуется мантру Амитабхи 100 тыс раз начитать перед ретритом и Дорсем сколько успеешь. 
Вангов не дается самим Оле.

----------

Legba (29.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> . А кого вы ещё поддерживаете? И как? Я хочу вас вернуть немного назад, где рассказывалось, что в АП есть доверие к Оле, Кармапе и Шамарпе, "и к остальным ламам линии". К Кому?
> 
> И ещё. А Ситупа является ламой и ринпоче КК? И другой Кармапа?


Да, вот кенпо Карма Чочог- монах, хорошо относится к Оле. его будем поддерживать? Он вот в Краснодар приглашается скоро частным лицом.

А по поводу Тай Ситу и КО Леонтьева ясно сказала- это не буддизм. Так что Ринпоче - тоже сам понимаешь, ненастоящий.  :Cool:

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А по поводу Тай Ситу и КО Леонтьева ясно сказала- это не буддизм. Так что Ринпоче - тоже сам понимаешь, ненастоящий.


Че неужели так и говорят? Тогда и Далай лама не буддизм  :Cry: 

ПС Леонтьева - это очередной учпут?

----------


## Tong Po

> почему, когда кто-то хочет подчеркнуть тот факт, что в Апе поддерживают таки монахов, в качестве примера неизменно приводят Его Святейшество Гьялванга Кармапу 17го Тринле Тхайе Дордже? Было бы глупо неподдерживать Кармапу. А кого вы ещё поддерживаете? И как? Я хочу вас вернуть немного назад, где рассказывалось, что в АП есть доверие к Оле, Кармапе и Шамарпе, "и к остальным ламам линии". К Кому?
> 
> И ещё. А Ситупа является ламой и ринпоче КК? И другой Кармапа?


Я говорю о том, чему был сам свидетелем. И всё. Фразу о том, что в  "АП есть доверие к Оле, Кармапе и Шамарпе, "и к остальным ламам линии" я не писал. Так что не ко мне вопрос. Если Вас именно я интересую, то могу Вам сказать, что, например, в ноябре 2009 г. я делал дану монахам Тхеравады  в Таиланде, на о. Пхукет. И Ситупа и "Другой" Кармапа, безусловно, являются ламами. А кто говорил, что это не так (книгу о жуликах неможете не приводить - не читал).

----------


## Гьялцен

> Че неужели так и говорят? Тогда и Далай лама не буддизм 
> 
> ПС Леонтьева - это очередной учпут?


Леонтьева- учпут с 1998 года, "флагман российских учпутов". 
Слышал от нее о "китайском" кагью такое еще в 2001 году. Еще она говорила, что если в центр Ап звонят странные люди, она дает им телефон центра кит Кармапы в Москве. (дружный смех в зале)
П.С. так я слышал . в книжках этого не прочитаешь. :Mad: 
В Германии у вас, Вова, может до такого и не доходит. надеюсь.
П.С. к вопросу о холиварах.

----------

Вова Л. (29.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Слышал от нее о "китайском" кагью такое еще в 2001 году. Еще она говорила, что если в центр Ап звонят странные люди, она дает им телефон центра кит Кармапы в Москве. (дружный смех в зале)


Почему-то жители некоторых городов думают, что в Москве сосредоточен весь КК АП. Странно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Филолег я бы посоветовал Вам лично последить за тем, что Вы пишите. Сначала (могу дать цитату) Вы заявили, что я фантазирую.


После сообщения #149 вас уже спрашивали - кто еще ? Ответить вы не смогли. Что же касается фантазий - это тоже уже обговаривалось. И не оин раз. вам приводят факты. можно привести факты и с указанием дат, действующих лиц вполне спокойно. Вам они не нравятся. Ну что же поделать.
В этой жизни не всё всем нравится. то обвиняете других в кураевщине или сотрудничестве с РПЦ. Зачем? Смысл? Может можно попытаться адекватно и без дорисовок воспринимать окружающую действительность?
В самом деле никт оне виноват, что факты вам не нравятся. Тем более если вам всё равно какие там инструкции идут для учпутов, какие вещи идут во внутренней рассылке, что собственно говорит Оле. Не нравится - не слушайте.  :Smilie: 




> Вопрос "Где?" Смело проигнорировали, теперь обвиняете меня в том , что я начинаю "выдвигать какие-либо предположения относительно других учителей, учений и прочего, ссылаясь на лекции как источник своего знания".


Вы воспринимаете фразу - "Когда очередной представитель КК АП" к себе лично? 
Повторюсь, поскольку вы похоже читаете только то, что написано вам:
Если вы, Саша П., посмотрите на форум внимательно, то споры и ругань не всегда возникает даже если сюда пишет последователь Оле. Но если приводятся достаточно странные высказывания, то только тогда всё и приходит к конфликту. Если же сюда начать выкладывать действительно либо личную переписку, либо данные из внутренней рассылки ассоциации, то долгой ругани точно не миновать.

Как видите ярлык Тонгпо там не написан. вы хотите уже обвинить в  переходе на личность? Так почитайте свое сообщение 162, где подобное первично употребили, что уже было можно определить как оскорбление.

Вопрос где? - не проигнорирован. Но вы его увидели? Или всё воспринимаете личностно?




> Очередная ложь и клевета. Я писал (могу опять-таки процитировать), что стиль сообщений очень похож на сектоборцев с "курая" -  при чём на религиозную принадлежность оных даже не указывал. Далее - я задавал *вопрос* Вам : "а не считаете ли Вы как некоторые представители РПЦ КК АП сектой?" Могу опять-таки процитировать то сообщение. Хватит уже передёргиват и откровенно клеветать (на меня по-крайней мере).


И опять обвинение в том, что якобы вас считают деструктивной сектой. Тонгпо. Еще раз спрашиваю (первый раз вы это проигнорировали) где именно вас здесь Гьялцхен, куру Хунг или я называл сектой? Где?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Че неужели так и говорят? Тогда и Далай лама не буддизм 
> ПС Леонтьева - это очередной учпут?


Да. Очередной учпут. пишет по истории Кагью (точнее Карма Кагью) дисер.

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> А что ОН позиционировал прыжок как проявление мудрости? Очевидно, что нет. И, ИМХО, это не Ваше и не моё и ничьё-либо вообще дело чем занимается ОН в свои 70 лет. Я думаю, что сии прыжки показатель отличного здоровья ОН и тут есть над чем задуматься


И действительно, есть над чем задуматься. Оле, коренной гуру сотен своих учеников, образец для подражания, совершил три раза подряд публичное деяние, при том позиционировал это не как проявление мудрости, а как "не ваше дело, чем я занимаюсь в свободное от работы время в узком кругу друзей". А потом разослал письмо с подробным описанием прыжков.

----------

filoleg (29.03.2010), куру хунг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> ПС Леонтьева - это очередной учпут?


Более того - флагман российских учпутов (цитата)  :Cool:

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Я говорю о том, чему был сам свидетелем. И всё. Фразу о том, что в  "АП есть доверие к Оле, Кармапе и Шамарпе, "и к остальным ламам линии" я не писал. Так что не ко мне вопрос. Если Вас именно я интересую, то могу Вам сказать, что, например, в ноябре 2009 г. я делал дану монахам Тхеравады  в Таиланде, на о. Пхукет. И Ситупа и "Другой" Кармапа, безусловно, являются ламами. А кто говорил, что это не так (книгу о жуликах неможете не приводить - не читал).


Нет, вы меня не интересуете. Просто несколькими страницами ранее я рассказывал, как одни ученики Оле в беседе со мной выдали фразу про доверие к ламам линии, но поимённо перечислить оных не смогли. Поэтому не надо то тут, то там сувать ЕС Тхайе Дордже как аргумент, что в АП поддерживают монашество: Кармапа - отдельный случай. Его, простите, грех не поддерживать. Вы про других лам расскажите, где и кого в АП поддерживают. И кого поддерживает Оле. И почему.
Про то, что Ситупа с Другим Кармапою - не буддизм, эт надо у госпожи ЛЛ спросить.

----------


## Tong Po

> И опять обвинение в том, что якобы вас считают деструктивной сектой.


Я ведь даже выдели: Я ЗАДАЛ *ВОПРОС*. В чём обвинение? Ещё раз: *Я СПРОСИЛ*. Цитирую то сообщение:

"...некоторые сектоборческие организации, близкие к РПЦ, считаете КК ОН деструктивной тоталитарной сектой*?*" (сообщение № 94 на 7-й страницы этой темы).

Где обвинение?! 




> После сообщения #149 вас уже спрашивали - кто еще ? Ответить вы не смогли.


Вот Ваше сообщение № 152: "Тонгпо. вы действительно не читаете рассылку вышестоящих товарищей в вашей ассоциации или выгоднее (впрочем как обычно) просто не замечать указаний Оле и фантазировать?"

Как оно связано с моим сообщением № 149? И где я фантазирую. Конкретно. Где?




> то обвиняете других в кураевщине или сотрудничестве с РПЦ.


Ещё раз спрашиваю когда и кого я обвинял в сотрудничестве с РПЦ (ерунда какая-то)? Цитату.




> Так почитайте свое сообщение 162, где подобное первично употребили, что уже было можно определить как оскорбление.


Вот моё сообщение №162: 

"А на их лекции редко хожу. А Вы, видимо постоянно, коль делаете такие обощения, г-н супертрадиционный буддист (кстати, нисколько не сомневаюсь ни в Вашей начитанности, ни в эрудированности - но это с Будда Дхармой связанно опосредованно - замететь, я не сказал, что вообще не связано).

Ну верите Вы в существование некоей "ген. линии", ну верьте - никому от этого ни вреда, ни пользы. Ну считаете, что КК АП - тоталитарная деструктивная секта - считайте. Лишь бы кляузы в "органы" писать не начали, но до этого, думаю, не дойдёт."

Что Вы расцениваете как оскорбление? То, что я не сомневаюсь в Вашей начитанности и эрудированности?! Ну извините.

Или Вы про "органы"? Так прочитайте моё сообщение № 167:

" Если обиделись - извините. Не хотел."

Дальше продолжать? Или Вы всё же на свой стиль общения (в этой теме) обратите внимание?

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Почему-то жители некоторых городов думают, что в Москве сосредоточен весь КК АП. Странно.


Да нет не весь. Ещё в нашей деревне клубец есть один. По словам москвичей из АП - уж очень много вопросов вызывает местный бц....

----------

Гьялцен (29.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Да. Очередной учпут. пишет по истории Кагью (точнее Карма Кагью) дисер.


Всё ещё пишет???

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, вы меня не интересуете. Просто несколькими страницами ранее я рассказывал, как одни ученики Оле в беседе со мной выдали фразу про доверие к ламам линии, но поимённо перечислить оных не смогли. Поэтому не надо то тут, то там сувать ЕС Тхайе Дордже как аргумент, что в АП поддерживают монашество: Кармапа - отдельный случай. Его, простите, грех не поддерживать. Вы про других лам расскажите, где и кого в АП поддерживают. И кого поддерживает Оле. И почему.
> Про то, что Ситупа с Другим Кармапою - не буддизм, эт надо у госпожи ЛЛ спросить.


Ну вот у тех учеников и надо спрашивать В КК АП круговой поруки нет. И у г-жи Леонтьевой спросите. Я за неё не в ответе. Высказываний подобных не слышал ни от кого. Так что прокомментировать не могу.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я ведь даже выдели: Я ЗАДАЛ *ВОПРОС*. В чём обвинение? Ещё раз: *Я СПРОСИЛ*. Цитирую то сообщение:
> 
> "...некоторые сектоборческие организации, близкие к РПЦ, считаете КК ОН деструктивной тоталитарной сектой*?*" (сообщение № 94 на 7-й страницы этой темы).
> Где обвинение?!


162. похоже вы невнимательно читаете то, что пишете. Но это взаимное обвинение. потому можно отбросить.




> Вот Ваше сообщение № 152: "Тонгпо. вы действительно не читаете рассылку вышестоящих товарищей в вашей ассоциации или выгоднее (впрочем как обычно) просто не замечать указаний Оле и фантазировать?"
> Как оно связано с моим сообщением № 149? И где я фантазирую. Конкретно. Где?


149 - фантазия. Выдача собственных представлений за действительность. 




> Ещё раз спрашиваю когда и кого я обвинял в сотрудничестве с РПЦ (ерунда какая-то)? Цитату.


162. Хотя не спорю. В пылу сейчас упомянул РПЦ. Но вы же сказали, что вас якобы обвиняю я и другие в том, что являетесь тоталитарной сектой? Это вы пока не нашли. Хотя так наверное хочется чтобы все остальные воспринимали именно так, судя по тому как вам нравится это словосочетание. Но это только предположение и ничего более.

Извинения были приняты. Но вы опять к упоминанию РПЦ пришли позже. Будьте последовательны хотя бы.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот и получается : я почему-то все хорошо помню, и если в беседе с представителями АП начну упоминать- так то и так я слышал- либо смеются, либо говорят не было такого, либо- "ну это ты один такой, помнишь что ни попадя" . Ну как можно вести дискуссию? че мне теперь, с камерой везде ходить?


Это стиль такой интересный. У кого-то выборочная память, а у кого-то и выборочный склероз.

----------

куру хунг (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всё ещё пишет???


Всё еще пишет.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А что ОН позиционировал прыжок как проявление мудрости? Очевидно, что нет. И, ИМХО, это не Ваше и не моё и ничьё-либо вообще дело чем занимается ОН в свои 70 лет. Я думаю, что сии прыжки показатель отличного здоровья ОН и тут есть над чем задуматься. Хотел бы я в 70 лет выглядеть также.


Вообще так обычно пацаны поступают в не очень ещё разумном возрасте. Для пожилого человека это выглядит, как минимум, странно.

Учитель - потому и называется учителем, что может демонстрировать своей жизнью некое соответствие с тем, что он проповедует. Нельзя быть буддийским учителем с 9:00 до 17:00 а далее заниматься вещами, которые могут вызвать, как минимум, недоумение у окружающих.
Если на лекциях говорит о мудрости, а потом ведёт себя как подросток, то либо присутствующие здесь чего-то не понимают, либо что-то не совсем правильно у Оле Нидала.



> А Вы? Видимо нет. Видите ли практика буддизма (у мирских последователей, по-крайней мере) вполне может сочетаться и с парашютным спортом и с другими видами физической активности (ну у буддистов-хард, видимо нет). Я вот, например, техническим дайвингом занимаюсь и хапкидо. Проблем в этом нет никаких (у меня).


Вы и не претендуете на статус учителя. С вас и спрос другой.
А по учителю судят о всей Дхамме.

----------

filoleg (29.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), куру хунг (29.03.2010), Леонид Ш (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Shunja

А что, Махасиддхи себя адекватно для общества вели? О, почитайте там и не такие вещи делали. Но при том их святость от этого, что-то вдруг не исчезала.
PS/ то Махасиддхи, а то наверное несовсем то?! :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (30.03.2010), Орагда (29.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

Святость Махасиддхов определялась не формой их поведения, а их мотивацией - и результатами таковых действий. Если благодаря прыжкам ОН кто-то узрел ясный свет - замечательно. Впрочем, возможно кто-то открыл для себя непостоянство - тоже ведь наплохо...

----------

Tong Po (30.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), Иилья (29.03.2010), куру хунг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А что, Махасиддхи себя адекватно для общества вели? О, почитайте там и не такие вещи делали. Но при том их святость от этого, что-то вдруг не исчезала.
> PS/ то Махасиддхи, а то наверное несовсем то?!


Если вы мою личную т.з. спрашиваете, то как тхеравадин я могу сказать, что для меня их поведение действительно "не совсем того".

Будда и Архаты, даже после достижения Ниббаны не начитали отвязываться на полную катушку. Была ответственность перед Дхаммой и Сангхой за то, как будут воспринимать их действия. Он давал не только Дхамму, но и Винаю.

Дело в том, что человек, который например ночует в мусорном баке, может быть как святым, вышедшим за грань двойственности, так и опустившемся бомжом. Но не факт, что некто, живущий в контейнере, с пропитым лицом и проповедующий Дхамму, будет адекватно воспринят обществом.

В вызывающем поведении нет особой мудрости. Хритос вёл себя вызывающе и его через три года проповеди распяли. Будда не отрицал нравственных норм общества и проповедовал 45 лет.

----------

Zom (30.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Нея (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

*Tong Po*
Извините, конечно, но разве Вы не видите, что меня и Вас просто провоцируют на такое же неэтичное поведение, какое демонстрирует здесь некоторые оппоненты? Думаю, не стоит давать себя втягивать в бессмысленные и скучнейшие перепалки с переходом на личности. Есть люди, для которых скандал - родная стихия, и таких всё равно не переспоришь. Ну и не нужно - пусть демонстрируют свой стиль, может, кому-то это и  нравится. Я полагаю, что большинство участвующих в дискуссии - разумные люди, с которыми можно общаться вполне конструктивно с помощью аргументов, а не сильных эмоций. Я нахожу в этом для себя гораздо большую пользу.

----------

Tong Po (30.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ну вот у тех учеников и надо спрашивать В КК АП круговой поруки нет. И у г-жи Леонтьевой спросите. Я за неё не в ответе. Высказываний подобных не слышал ни от кого. Так что прокомментировать не могу.


Интересная позиция - Жуликов не читал, уч.путов не посещаю, Леонтьеву не слушаю, ничего не видел, ничего не знаю... но наших не трожь! Ну так почитайте и послушайте, а потом будете защищать...

----------

filoleg (29.03.2010), куру хунг (30.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Ну вот у тех учеников и надо спрашивать В КК АП круговой поруки нет. И у г-жи Леонтьевой спросите. Я за неё не в ответе. Высказываний подобных не слышал ни от кого. Так что прокомментировать не могу.


Про ЛЛ я не в вашу сторону реплику кинул.

----------


## Legba

> Дело в том, что человек, который например ночует в мусорном баке, может быть как святым, вышедшим за грань двойственности, так и опустившемся бомжом. Но не факт, что некто, живущий в контейнере, с пропитым лицом и проповедующий Дхамму, будет адекватно воспринят обществом.


Не факт. Насколько я понимаю, идея в следующем. Махасиддхов, вообще - мало.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А ведущих себя "не того" - только часть из них. Их "неадекватность" - скорее форма индивидуального (или для крайне малой группы) урока. В другом треде я приводил цитату про Луипу - которому дакиня в харчевне принесла тухлятину, увидев его привязанность к собственному статусу. Полагаю, тухлятину она подавала не всем.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Не для всех это полезно, не всеми будет воспринято как урок. Иначе была бы общая упайя - жрать тухлятину. 
А вообще, как Вы вероятно знаете, общая инструкция такая - "внешне практик Хинаяны, внутренне Махаяны и тайно Ваджраяны". А часто, как отмечают Учителя, выходит наоборот - внешне прям тантрик-тантрик, а внутренне и тайно - эгоистическая мотивация.

----------

Вова Л. (29.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Если вы мою личную т.з. спрашиваете, то как тхеравадин я могу сказать, что для меня их поведение действительно "не совсем того".
> Будда и Архаты, даже после достижения Ниббаны не начитали отвязываться на полную катушку. Была ответственность перед Дхаммой и Сангхой за то, как будут воспринимать их действия. Он давал не только Дхамму, но и Винаю.


  Нельзя не согласиться. Но, видимо, в том и особенность КК АП, что здесь мудрость приобретается через личный опыт, возникающий из всех жизненных ситуаций. И чем больше этих ситуаций и чем они разнообразнее, тем больше опыта и, соответственно, мудрости. Любовь ламы Оле к острым ощущениям может показаться странной с южнобуддийской точки зрения, но ничуть не умаляет его как мастера ваджраяны. Конечно, случаются и травмы, но и они - драгоценны. Когда Оле встал на ноги после неудачного 88-го прыжка с парашютом, он говорил, что это очень живо указало ему на реальность страдания, о котором он мало что знал, пока не познакомился лично. Может быть, так же Шакья Муни до 29 лет знал, что такое старость и смерть - ведь у него был пожилой отец, а его мать умерла сразу после его рождения, но до 3-х знамений он не соотносил это с собой и потому это его не впечатляло. Только эмоциональное потрясение стимулировало его на всё, что он сделал после. Личный опыт даёт больше любой теории (хотя и теория, конечно, важна) поэтому такой насыщенный стиль жизни ламы Оле мне не кажется легкомысленным.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но, видимо, в том и особенность КК АП, что здесь мудрость приобретается через личный опыт, возникающий из всех жизненных ситуаций. И чем больше этих ситуаций и чем они разнообразнее, тем больше опыта и, соответственно, мудрости.


Как всё запущено. Нахватавшись понемногу из лекций начинаем писать нечто совершенно странное, даже толком не представляя других традиций. Такое особенное КК АП. Я уж не буду писать на что это ваше высказывание Орагда похоже, а то еще Тонгпо опять личностно всё воспримет. 




> Только эмоциональное потрясение стимулировало его на всё, что он сделал после. Личный пыт даёт больше любой теории (хотя и теория, конечно, важна) поэтому такой насыщенный стиль жизни ламы Оле мне не кажется легкомысленным.


Редкие высказывания. Орагда. Простой вопрос. Вы хоть что-нибудь кроме лекций слушали? Изучали? Размышляли над лекциями хотя бы? А то какое-то впечатление складывается интересное.

----------

Гьялцен (30.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Как всё запущено. Нахватавшись понемногу из лекций начинаем писать нечто совершенно странное, даже толком не представляя других традиций. Такое особенное КК АП. Я уж не буду писать на что это ваше высказывание Орагда похоже, а то еще Тонгпо опять личностно всё воспримет. 
> Редкие высказывания. Орагда. Простой вопрос. Вы хоть что-нибудь кроме лекций слушали? Изучали? Размышляли над лекциями хотя бы? А то какое-то впечатление складывается интересное.


Прошу прощения, эти реплики похожи на высказывание сварливой жены из анекдота, подарившей мужу на день рождения два галстука, когда тот вечером надел один из них: "А почему ты тот, другой не одел? Ты, сволочь, это специально сделал, чтобы меня унизить!"

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Прошу прощения, эти реплики похожи на высказывание сварливой жены из анекдота, подарившей мужу на день рождения два галстука, когда тот вечером надел один из них: "А почему ты тот, другой не одел? Ты, сволочь, это специально сделал, чтобы меня унизить!"


Это вы про свои реплики про особенности КК АП? Может вы попытаетесь хотя бы иногда отвечать на вопросы, которые вам задают? Забавно. Спрашиваешь одно, а отвечают совсем на другое, что и близко не находится.
Мда. Интересный стиль общения у некоторых представителей КК АП. Ничего не скажешь.

----------


## Legba

> Когда Оле встал на ноги после неудачного 88-го прыжка с парашютом, он говорил, что это очень живо указало ему на реальность страдания, о котором он мало что знал, пока не познакомился лично.


Мой период холиваров с КК уже окончился, поэтому все последующее - лично Вам. Мне кажется, Вы вообще не понимаете, что такое страдание с буддийской точки зрения. Если Вам кажется, что вот - сломанная нога страдание, а целая счастье... Тут не раз говорили, что "дукха" - это в первую очередь переменчивость. Здоровые ноги не будут здоровыми всегда, удовольствие - только иная форма страдания. Дукхой проникнуто все существование человека - ему нет необходимости приобретать какой-то специфический опыт, отличный от повседневного, чтобы испытать дукху. Более того. Говорится, что "страдание от страданий" понимают все живые существа (животные в том числе), "страдание перемен" - многие тиртики. Но только буддисты понимают "всепроникающее страдание". И только понимание факта "всепроникающего страдания" может служить мотивацией для буддийской практики - причем не для практики Ваджраяны или Махаяны - а самой что ни есть Хинаяны. Если Вы просто стремитесь сделать свою жизнь лучше, испытывать меньше негативных эмоций - и больше позитивных... Это замечательно, но. С точки зрения Сарма - это вообще не Дхарма. В Нингма для этого есть термин "благой мирской путь" и предполагается, что это не так уж плохо... Но даже до общей Махаяны тут как до луны.  :Confused:

----------

Ersh (30.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), Илия (30.03.2010), куру хунг (30.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Это вы про свои реплики про особенности КК АП? Может вы попытаетесь хотя бы иногда отвечать на вопросы, которые вам задают? Забавно. Спрашиваешь одно, а отвечают совсем на другое, что и близко не находится.
> Мда. Интересный стиль общения у некоторых представителей КК АП. Ничего не скажешь.


 Дело не в том, что не могу ответить,- не вижу смысла отвечать. В таком споре, который Вы предлагаете, истина уж точно не рождается. Про меня можете говорить всё, что хотите,- для меня это только тренировка в парамите терпения, но дискутировать в вашем тоне - увольте!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дело не в том, что не могу ответить,- не вижу смысла отвечать. В таком споре, который Вы предлагаете, истина уж точно не рождается. Про меня можете говорить всё, что хотите,- для меня это только тренировка в парамите терпения, но дискутировать в вашем тоне - увольте!


В моём тоне... 
хм. Орагда. Вы же не отвечаете толком ни на один вопрос. И не можете толком (кроме лекций) обосновать выводы. Эмоции без фактов, это не общение в любом случае. А попытка отыскать для себя веселых ощущений.... попытайтесь уж тогда повторить путь ОН начиная с легких наркотиков. 
Только вам Legba уже ответствовал, что то, что вы пишете не дотягивает до ваджраяны и махаяны. Да и до тхеравады далековато.

Не видите смысла отвечать... да у вас и ответов пока толком не было видно. К сожалению или счастью. Впрочем корректно вести диалог или диспут в ассоциации не учат.

----------


## Орагда

> Мне кажется, Вы вообще не понимаете, что такое страдание с буддийской точки зрения. Если Вам кажется, что вот - сломанная нога страдание, а целая счастье... Тут не раз говорили, что "дукха" - это в первую очередь переменчивость. Здоровые ноги не будут здоровыми всегда, удовольствие - только иная форма страдания. Дукхой проникнуто все существование человека - ему нет необходимости приобретать какой-то специфический опыт, отличный от повседневного, чтобы испытать дукху.


  Ну что же... Вы правы. Однако в своём посте я говорил не о "дукха" (это слово ещё переводят как"томление") а скорее о боли - очень интенсивной форме страдания, способной вызвать эмоциональное потрясение. Конечно, всепроникающее страдание могут понять далеко не все даже буддисты, поэтому для некоторых мотивацией к практике служит обычная боль. Один лама из Америки, Гьятрул Ринпоче, говорил примерно так: "У меня здесь (В США), много учеников, здоровые приходят и уходят, но только инвалиды по-настоящему практикуют". Так получается, что в КК АП приходят по большей части люди, которые хотят просто радоваться жизни, не впадая в депрессию, и некоторые вскоре теряют интерес и уходят, но когда жизнь начинает бить их по голове - возвращаются. Так что и Вы правы, но я имел в виду другое.

----------


## Legba

> Ну что же... Вы правы. Однако в своём посте я говорил не о "дукха" (это слово ещё переводят как"томление") а скорее о боли - очень интенсивной форме страдания, способной вызвать эмоциональное потрясение.


Ээээ... Как бы это сказать... Смотрите, термин "страдание *от* страдания". Страданием буддисты называют проекции эго на определенный вид раздражителей, к примеру - боль. Будда не страдает, неправда ли? Однака Будда Шакьямуни вполне мог испытывать физическую боль - как в истории о воткнувшемся ему в ногу шипе. С нервными окончаниями хоть у Будд, хоть у бодхисаттв все в порядке - просто они не накладывают на эти ощущения то, что собственно и делает их "страданием". Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче приводил хороший пример - если вам на голову упадет лампочка будет, конечно, больно. Но, если кто-то с той же силой ударит вас по голове - вам будет гораздо больнее. Вы подумаете - "почему *он* *мне* так сделал?!" Боль- это боль, нервная реакция, сигнал организма, что чего-то не в ажуре. А страдание - проистекает из нашего ощущения "Я" - у *меня* что-то болит, ах как *мне* плохо... И именно это чувство вызывает эмоциональное потрясение. 




> Так получается, что в КК АП приходят по большей части люди, которые хотят просто радоваться жизни, не впадая в депрессию, и некоторые вскоре теряют интерес и уходят, но когда жизнь начинает бить их по голове - возвращаются.


О!  Много ли времени Вы лично в своей практике уделяете "4 мыслям, обращающим ум к Дхарме"? А ведь это базис, с которого все *только* начинается, какая там пхова, какой Ваджрасаттва... Да, действительно, людям пострадавшим тем или иным образом бывает проще понять непостоянство. Но если не размышлять о непостоянстве, а ждать моральной или физической травмы... Ее ведь может и не случится. И что тогда? В мире богов жизнь по-любому лучше - возможно, стоит родиться там (перед этим максимально приблизившись к такому состоянию в этой жизни)? Так вроде нет, не об этом речь. Стремясь к избавлению от боли (физической или душевной) можно весьма преуспеть в садхане - да вот только это *не* будет буддийской практикой. *Минимальная* мотивация, с точки зрения, Сарма - благо в следующей жизни, но уж никак не в этой. И это, повторюсь, мотвация только еще шравакаяны.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), куру хунг (30.03.2010), Орагда (31.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010), Шаман (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Нельзя не согласиться. Но, видимо, в том и особенность КК АП, что здесь мудрость приобретается через личный опыт, возникающий из всех жизненных ситуаций. И чем больше этих ситуаций и чем они разнообразнее, тем больше опыта и, соответственно, мудрости. Любовь ламы Оле к острым ощущениям может показаться странной с южнобуддийской точки зрения, но ничуть не умаляет его как мастера ваджраяны. Конечно, случаются и травмы, но и они - драгоценны.


Не каждый опыт - полезен. Есть такой, который лучше изучать на чужих ошибках. Например, опыт употребления наркотиков или опыт тюрьмы.



> Личный опыт даёт больше любой теории (хотя и теория, конечно, важна) поэтому такой насыщенный стиль жизни ламы Оле мне не кажется легкомысленным.


И всё-таки, задайтесь вопросом, почему Будда, Архаты, Далай-лама и т.д. не вели себя подобным образом.

В итоге ничего удивительного нет в том, что из всех буддистов РПЦ выделяет именно Оле Нидала.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010), Шаман (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Интересная позиция - Жуликов не читал, уч.путов не посещаю, Леонтьеву не слушаю, ничего не видел, ничего не знаю... но наших не трожь! Ну так почитайте и послушайте, а потом будете защищать..


А что я обязан читать "Жуликов..."? С чего это? Это к практике Дхармы не относится. И, Вы наверное удивитесь, никого в КК АП не заставляют это читать. Про Леонтьву, Ермолина и других я же чётко сказал - я даже не появлюсь в теме, где их обсуждают (я же не знаком с ними лично, а из Леонтьевой читал только её перевод намтара ( и я в курсе, что с помощью Андросова он делался) Марпы - что в нём не так?). Так что где же это Вы увидели "наших не трожь"? И почему это я вдруг должен обязательно посещать учпутов?! Захочу - посещу. Практика в КК не в посещении учпутов заключаетйся - а нёндро, следовании 8БП и т.п и т.д. Совместные медитации вот ещё - опять же для выполнения совместных практик вовсе не нужно прочтение "Жуликов...", благоговения перед Леонтьевой и т.п. На встречи с ОН хожу, на встречах и посвящениях, которые давал Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа XVII Тринле Тхайе Додже был. Книги ОН читал, конечно, так же как и ламрим Гампопы, произведения Васубандху, Нагарджуны и т.д. Ещё раз: КК АП - не секта, не организация, в которой все члены работают на неё и обязаны придерживаться какого-либо Устава, это - сообщество мирян-буддистов.

----------


## Tong Po

> В итоге ничего удивительного нет в том, что из всех буддистов РПЦ выделяет именно Оле Нидала.


Да в итоге-то они только БТСР со скрипом признают. Так что и Тхеравада, ИМХО, для многих из них - секта чуждая нашему менталитету, проповедующая духовное самоубийство (неужели у Вашей общины абсолютно никаких трений не было?).

----------


## Tong Po

> Далай-лама и т.д. не вели себя подобным образом.


Вы какого из 14 имеете в виду?

----------


## Топпер

> Да в итоге-то они только БТСР со скрипом признают.


Откуда такие сведения?
РПЦ и калмыцкую Сангху признаёт. Да и с тувинцами, вроде бы, трений нет. И ЦДУБ не жаловался.



> Так что и Тхеравада, ИМХО, для многих из них - секта чуждая нашему менталитету, проповедующая духовное самоубийство (неужели у Вашей общины абсолютно никаких трений не было?).


А какие у нас должны быть трения? 



> Практика в КК не в посещении учпутов заключаетйся - а нёндро, следовании 8БП и т.п и т.д.


Касаемо Восьмеричного Пути: а как выполняются в КК ОН положения о правильной речи и правильных действиях? В полном объёме?

----------


## куру хунг

> А что я обязан читать "Жуликов..."? С чего это? Это к практике Дхармы не относится. И, Вы наверное удивитесь, никого в КК АП не заставляют это читать. Про Леонтьву, Ермолина и других я же чётко сказал - я даже не появлюсь в теме, где их обсуждают (я же не знаком с ними лично, а из Леонтьевой читал только её перевод намтара ( и я в курсе, что с помощью Андросова он делался) Марпы - что в нём не так?). Так что где же это Вы увидели "наших не трожь"? И почему это я вдруг должен обязательно посещать учпутов?! Захочу - посещу. Практика в КК не в посещении учпутов заключаетйся - а нёндро, следовании 8БП и т.п и т.д. Совместные медитации вот ещё - опять же для выполнения совместных практик вовсе не нужно прочтение "Жуликов...", благоговения перед Леонтьевой и т.п. На встречи с ОН хожу, на встречах и посвящениях, которые давал Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа XVII Тринле Тхайе Додже был. Книги ОН читал, конечно, так же как и ламрим Гампопы, произведения Васубандху, Нагарджуны и т.д. Ещё раз: КК АП - не секта, не организация, в которой все члены работают на неё и обязаны придерживаться какого-либо Устава, это - сообщество мирян-буддистов.


 пассаж, чёт мне напомнил, ставшим уже крылатым выражением в сети:

*Я православный, но в бога не верю*

----------

Вова Л. (30.03.2010), Гьялцен (30.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010), Юй Кан (30.03.2010)

----------


## Нея

1. Как в свете данной дискусси воспринимать высказывание Шри Махарши: "Не важно какому учению следовать. Важно следовать ему с любовью"?
2. Зависит ли приход к истинному, а равно, неистинному учению от кармы? Если да - то как дискуссия влияет на карму участников?

----------


## Гьялцен

Абстрагируясь от нашей темы: высказывание Махарши довольно сомнительно... этак и сатанизму можно следовать с любовью... все-таки Махарши не буддист , у него свои взгляды.
А насчет кармы, сам лама Оле говорит: "Буддист должен думать". примерно так.

----------

Нея (30.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Немного для разгрузки (заодно будет чуть заметно как действует правильная речь и поведение у тех, кто и жуликов читал и пр.). Мнение человека одного не-московского центра КК АП. Выдержки из переписки (радующие любителей клонирования). Чтобы сильно не обижать имена заменены на А и Б:

А: ЕС 17-й Кармапа
Б: Он не кармапа. Китайский ставленник. Человек политбюро. Фото посмотри его. на лице все написано
А: лицо то тут при чем?
Б: Ну как я по внешнему виду выбираю. Ум бодхи через тело проявялется. Мне он совсем не нравится. Жаль что его подставили. Умный мальчик. Но вот если этот кармапа не раскрывает мой ум, вернее у меня нет доверия - что сделать? Я смотю на его фото и мне становится неуютно и может даже страшно потому что в фото есть много чего. оттталкивает. Я бы не доверился ему. Совсем  другое дело Кармапа которого я знаю
Б: Там  есть доброта и приятная внешность которая распологает, тем более я знаю его лично. Медитировал с ним. Так что думаю Оле Шамар и Топга не ошиблись в выборе. Я им доверяю

Сожалею, что так пришлось поступить, но Тонгпо требует точных высказываний. И наверное высказываний рядовых мирян из КК АП.

----------

Гьялцен (30.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> И ЦДУБ не жаловался.


А ЦДУБ разве существует?




> РПЦ и калмыцкую Сангху признаёт. Да и с тувинцами, вроде бы, трений нет.


Ну было бы странно если б они в национальных республиках с национальными (существующими ещё со времён СССР) религиозными объединениями боролись. Они и против кришнаитов в Индии ничего не имеют.




> А какие у нас должны быть трения?


Не знаю, я же Вам *вопрос* задал. Зачем же отвечать вопросом на вопрос? Но вроде, помнится, что кто-то из тхеравадинов на этом форуме писал о каких-то проблемах (в последствии, правда разрешённых) с проведением какого-то традиционного для Тхеравады обхода то ли помещения общины, то ли ещё чего (не помню уже точно, если не прав - поправьте).




> Касаемо Восьмеричного Пути: а как выполняются в КК ОН положения о правильной речи и правильных действиях? В полном объёме?


А как они выполняются во всей Тхераваде всеми её приверженцами? Наверное трудно на такой вопрос ответить. Вот и я на Ваш не могу. Могу только за себя сказать - с трудом выполняются, как и (уверен) у большинства буддистов-мирян в любой Традиции.




> пассаж, чёт мне напомнил, ставшим уже крылатым выражением в сети:
> 
> Я православный, но в бога не верю


Вы православный?! Однако...

----------


## Гьялцен

К предыдущему сообщению filolega - речь идет о "китайском" Кармапе Ургене Тринлее Дордже. К вопросу о толерантности.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> 1. Как в свете данной дискусси воспринимать высказывание Шри Махарши: "Не важно какому учению следовать. Важно следовать ему с любовью"?
> 2. Зависит ли приход к истинному, а равно, неистинному учению от кармы? Если да - то как дискуссия влияет на карму участников?


1. Как уже заметили - Шри Махарши не буддийский гуру. Так что воспринимайте как хотите. 
2. Дискуссия на карму всех участников влияет плохо (ИМХО, разумеется).

----------

Нея (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> К предыдущему сообщению filolega - речь идет о "китайском" Кармапе Ургене Тринлее Дордже. К вопросу о толерантности.


Из сообщения филолега: "Б: Там есть доброта и приятная внешность которая распологает, тем более я знаю его лично. Медитировал с ним. Так что думаю Оле Шамар и Топга не ошиблись в выборе. Я им доверяю"

Разве это про Е.С. Ургьена Тринлея Дордже?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Из сообщения филолега: "Б: Там есть доброта и приятная внешность которая распологает, тем более я знаю его лично. Медитировал с ним. Так что думаю Оле Шамар и Топга не ошиблись в выборе. Я им доверяю"
> Разве это про Е.С. Ургьена Тринлея Дордже?


Да нет Тонгпо. Это как у рядового представителя ассоциации была проверка Ургьена Тринлея Дордже на разрешение быть Кармапой. А располагающая внешность оказалась для него другая.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Из сообщения филолега: "Б: Там есть доброта и приятная внешность которая распологает, тем более я знаю его лично. Медитировал с ним. Так что думаю Оле Шамар и Топга не ошиблись в выборе. Я им доверяю"
> 
> Разве это про Е.С. Ургьена Тринлея Дордже?


Это о Тхае Дордже, а вот чуть выше речь идет об Ургене Тринлее.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это о Тхае Дордже, а вот чуть выше речь идет об Ургене Тринлее.


Ну и? 




> Да нет Тонгпо. Это как у рядового представителя ассоциации была проверка Ургьена Тринлея Дордже на разрешение быть Кармапой. А располагающая внешность оказалась для него другая.


Не совсем врубился в смысл этой фразы. Понял так: два представителя КК АП (А и Б) один высказывается почему он не признаёт Е.С. Ургьена Тинлея, другой - почему доверяет Е.С. Гьялва Кармапе Тхайе Дордже. Для одного внешность чем-то не понравилась и имеет решающее значение, другой на опыт,  в том числе, личного общения опирается. И что?

----------


## Гьялцен

Нет, это все один человек говорит об обоих Кармапах. Ключевые слова: " он не Кармапа. китайский ставленник. человек политбюро" - об Ургене Тринлее.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, это все один человек говорит об обоих Кармапах. Ключевые слова: " он не Кармапа. китайский ставленник. человек политбюро" - об Ургене Тринлее.


Ну и? То что в КК АП не признают Е.С. Угьена Тринлея ни для кого не секрет. И что? Да, я думаю вряд ли Ургьен Тринлей китайский ставленник, но подтверждения обратного у меня тоже нет. Потому я предпочитаю не высказываться на эту тему. Впрочем, даже если и ставленник, то почему же ставленник не может быть ламой? Может. Из сострадания к китайским коммунистам хотя бы. Это - моё мнение. И если оно не совпадает с мнением Леонтьевой, Ермолина, А и Б, ОН - меня всё равно никто не изгонит из гомпы КК АП (я всё же считаю, что Тхайе Дордже - Кармапа, а о Е.С. Ургьене Тринлее, как уже сказал суждений и мнений не имею - моей практике сие не мешает, также как и практике миллионов буддистов).

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А ЦДУБ разве существует?


Существует.



> Ну было бы странно если б они в национальных республиках с национальными (существующими ещё со времён СССР) религиозными объединениями боролись. Они и против кришнаитов в Индии ничего не имеют.


Т.е. по факту признают не только ТБСР



> Не знаю, я же Вам *вопрос* задал. Зачем же отвечать вопросом на вопрос? Но вроде, помнится, что кто-то из тхеравадинов на этом форуме писал о каких-то проблемах (в последствии, правда разрешённых) с проведением какого-то традиционного для Тхеравады обхода то ли помещения общины, то ли ещё чего (не помню уже точно, если не прав - поправьте).


Писал я. Но там не РПЦ мешало. Там был бюрократический фактор.



> А как они выполняются во всей Тхераваде всеми её приверженцами? Наверное трудно на такой вопрос ответить.


Нет, не трудно. В Тхераваде вполне конкретно говорится, что ругаться матом - это плохо. Что пить алкоголь - это плохо. Что иметь неразборчивые сексуальные связи - это плохо (Что нельзя одновременно иметь жену и любовниц)
Может ли ККОН сказать, что в организации выполняются или хотя бы стараются выполнять эти положения относящиеся как раз к Восьмеричному пути?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Нет, не трудно. В Тхераваде вполне конкретно говорится, что ругаться матом - это плохо. Что пить алкоголь - это плохо. Что иметь неразборчивые сексуальные связи - это плохо (Что нельзя одновременно иметь жену и любовниц)
> Может ли ККОН сказать, что в организации выполняются или хотя бы стараются выполнять эти положения относящиеся как раз к Восьмеричному пути?


Лама Оле  говорит довольно жестко, избегать матерщины. Также подчеркивает, что разрушать чужие отношения - это негативная карма. О вреде курения- тоже довольно часто ( нюхательный табак разрешается). 
А вот по поводу выпивки- все мы знаем, что в АП весьма популярен один известный пенный напиток, который употребляется в центрах- сразу после медитации. Хотя раньше сам Оле говорил (1994, из книги "108 вопросов йогину" - "медитация, а не бутылка должна быть центром собрания". Видать, времена поменялись, потому что даже учпуты активно насаждают культ пива среди адептов АП.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

> В итоге ничего удивительного нет в том, что из всех буддистов РПЦ выделяет именно Оле Нидала.


Попы просто завидуют ему, ведь сами-то не умеют прыгать с парашютом.. ))

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> Я смотю на его фото и мне становится неуютно и может даже страшно


Да, Е.С. Угьен Тринлей такой. Как-то подходил к нему с хадаком. Мощь и сила исходят от него такие, что внутри все замирает и съеживается. Он, скорее, гневное воплощение, устраняющее препятствия.

----------


## Топпер

> Лама Оле  говорит довольно жестко, избегать матерщины.


Но последователи, насколько я видел, ругаются достаточно свободно.



> Также подчеркивает, что разрушать чужие отношения - это негативная карма.


Как можно прокомментировать то, что сам Оле при живой ещё жене имел, как минимум, одну любовницу? (в реальности говорят гораздо больше)



> А вот по поводу выпивки- все мы знаем, что в АП весьма популярен один известный пенный напиток, который употребляется в центрах- сразу после медитации. Хотя раньше сам Оле говорил (1994, из книги "108 вопросов йогину" - "медитация, а не бутылка должна быть центром собрания". Видать, времена поменялись, потому что даже учпуты активно насаждают культ пива среди адептов АП.


Т.е. здесь прямое противоречие слову Будды и нарушение положений Восьмеричного Пути.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но последователи, насколько я видел, ругаются достаточно свободно.
> Как можно прокомментировать то, что сам Оле при живой ещё жене имел, как минимум, одну любовницу? (в реальности говорят гораздо больше)
> Т.е. здесь прямое противоречие слову Будды и нарушение положений Восьмеричного Пути.


К сожалению, Топпер, но все эти вещи действительно имеют место.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Но последователи, насколько я видел, ругаются достаточно свободно..


А это к вопросу, насколько хорошо ученик слушает и следует своему учителю. Ругаются все же не все. 



> Как можно прокомментировать то, что сам Оле при живой ещё жене имел, как минимум, одну любовницу? (в реальности говорят гораздо больше). .


Только так, что Ханна, жена, была в курсе заведомо и не возражала.


[QUOTE=Топпер;317569
Т.е. здесь прямое противоречие слову Будды и нарушение положений Восьмеричного Пути.[/QUOTE]



Это уж Вам виднее, как грится. Хотя еще в 2003, когда я уходил из Ап, официально в центрах выпивать не разрешали. Откуда такая перемена, не знаю.
справедливости ради надо скачать, что в других центрах тоже выпивают. на цогах.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Б: Ну как я по внешнему виду выбираю. Ум бодхи через тело проявялется. Мне он совсем не нравится. Жаль что его подставили. Умный мальчик. Но вот если этот кармапа не раскрывает мой ум, вернее у меня нет доверия - что сделать? Я смотю на его фото и мне становится неуютно и может даже страшно потому что в фото есть много чего. оттталкивает. Я бы не доверился ему. Совсем  другое дело Кармапа которого я знаю


 :Smilie: . Забавно услышать в качестве аргумента против именно о внешности Кармапы. Ведь внешность Кармапы Ургьен Тринле совпадает с той, которую описал 5 Кармапа в предсказании относительно именно 17-го Кармапы - темный цвет кожи, гневный взгляд, ожерелье из родинок на теле (которое как раз есть у Ургьен Тринле - об этом говорил Аянг Ринпоче). Ну и такие фото, думаю, видели многие:
.

----------

Alekk (30.03.2010), filoleg (30.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.03.2010), Аньезка (30.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), куру хунг (30.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Aion

> 1. Как в свете данной дискусси воспринимать высказывание Шри Махарши: "Не важно какому учению следовать. Важно следовать ему с любовью"?




C любовью! Шри и свет данной дискуссии просто несоизмеримы...




> 2. Зависит ли приход к истинному, а равно, неистинному учению от кармы?


В контексте первого вопроса: неистинное - недолюбленное типа?

----------

Нея (30.03.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Вот еще 16 и 17 Кармапы в одном возрасте.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), Нея (30.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А это к вопросу, насколько хорошо ученик слушает и следует своему учителю. Ругаются все же не все.


Плохо, что на это не делается упор.



> Только так, что Ханна, жена, была в курсе заведомо и не возражала.


Вообще это называется распутство или прелюбодеяние.



> Это уж Вам виднее, как грится. Хотя еще в 2003, когда я уходил из Ап, официально в центрах выпивать не разрешали. Откуда такая перемена, не знаю.
> справедливости ради надо скачать, что в других центрах тоже выпивают. на цогах.


Ну, цоги - это отдельная тема. Её я касаться не буду. Ибо здесь мы касаемся доктринальных различий.
А вот выпивание во время "свободное от цогов" - это явное нарушение принципов буддийской нравственности.

----------


## Alekk

> Он не кармапа. Китайский ставленник. Человек политбюро


Клевета! Е.С. Угьен Тринлей в возрасте 7 лет был признан Кармапой 17. Китай не возражал. В 14 лет он бежал из Тибета в Индию, где просил политического убежища. Китай возражал. Сейчас ему 24.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Клевета! Е.С. Угьене Тринлее в возрасте 7 лет был признан Кармапой 17. Китай не возражал. В 14 лет он бежал из Тибета в Индию, где просил политического убежища. Китай возражал.


Вопрос не ко мне. В данном случае отвечало лицо из ассоциации. Но такой уровень клеветы там поддерживается постоянно. По крайней мере со стороны Оле и учпутов. Так что вопрос недостоверной информации - к ним.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

Да уж неясно, куда уже напирать Оле говорит например "не курите"- ученики вываливают после лекции на улицу и шмолят . Ну им одна из учениц же Оле говорит"господа, вот Оле только что сказал, курить нехорошо"- а ей в ответ клубы дыма в лицо : "это твои концепции". 
По поводу сожительства-
У некоторых  тибетских йогинов и учителей было по нескольку жен. В Тибете это нормой было.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Да уж неясно, куда уже напирать Оле говорит например "не курите"- ученики вываливают после лекции на улицу и шмолят . Ну им одна из учениц же Оле говорит"господа, вот Оле только что сказал, курить нехорошо"- а ей в ответ клубы дыма в лицо : "это твои концепции". 
> По поводу сожительства-
> У некоторых  тибетских йогинов и учителей было по нескольку жен. В Тибете это нормой было.


Это не норма в Европах и Америках.
Во-вторых, почему нужно в принципе брать пример неблагого поведения? Если бы некие йогины в Тибете растлевали бы маленьких детей, это тоже было бы оправданием?
В-третьих это некий показатель самого Оле, как практика и учителя. По сути, человек не может хранить верность.
Измена - каммически неумелое действие. Она приносит страдание супругу или супруге. Ни один любящий, по настоящему, человек не хотел бы, чтобы ему изменяли. Примириться с этим - да, он может. Но принять - вряд ли.

----------


## Топпер

Да, по сути только исламский мир и обозначен. Плюс некоторые племена Африки и Полинезии

----------


## куру хунг

> Да, по сути только исламский мир и обозначен. Плюс некоторые племена Африки и Полинезии


 Де-юре.

 А де-факто, уже наверное пол-Америки и пол-Европы(да и в России немало) живёт полигаммно.

----------


## Ali

> Это не норма в Европах и Америках.


Простите, что вмешиваюсь, но правильно ли я понял, что уважаемый Топпер призывает определять буддийскую нравственность с позиции соответствия/несоответствия местным обычаям? Следовательно, если бы уважаемый Топпер проповедовал Дхарму в Америке лет 200 назад - то он призывал бы всех поддерживать рабство, а в нынешней Саудовской Аравии - призывал бы к многоженству? И это все называл бы "нравственностью Дхармы"? Кстати, помнится и у царевича Гаутамы, и у того же Бимбисары было много жен-наложниц, но никаких протестов Будды в сутрах на сей счет я не припоминаю.



> Во-вторых, почему нужно в принципе брать пример неблагого поведения?


А что, многоженство по обоюдному согласию - "неблагое поведение"??? Можно у почтенного знатока Канона узнать, где об этом сказано Буддой?



> В-третьих это некий показатель самого Оле, как практика и учителя. По сути, человек не может хранить верность.


А я вот знаю по Таиланду людей, которые явно связаны с орг. преступностью и при этом имеют в Учителях довольно известных тхер. А у Будды в учениках Девадатта был... Может дело все-таки не в Учителе, не находите?



> Измена - каммически неумелое действие. Она приносит страдание супругу или супруге. Ни один любящий, по настоящему, человек не хотел бы, чтобы ему изменяли.


Лично знаю несколько полигамных семей - никаких проблем, уже у них дети совершеннолетние. Да и моногамия вообще сравнительно молодое явление в истории человечества.

----------

Иилья (31.03.2010), куру хунг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, не трудно. В Тхераваде вполне конкретно говорится, что ругаться матом - это плохо. Что пить алкоголь - это плохо. Что иметь неразборчивые сексуальные связи - это плохо (Что нельзя одновременно иметь жену и любовниц)
> Может ли ККОН сказать, что в организации выполняются или хотя бы стараются выполнять эти положения относящиеся как раз к Восьмеричному пути?


Топпер, я не верю, что Вы не понимаете разницу между *выполняется* и *говорится*. Вы задали вопрос о _выполняется_, а ответили на _говорится_. Так вот, я лично был свидетелем в Таиланде, как местные последователи Тхеравады (миряне) ругались матом (f...ck  и т.п.), употребляли алкоголь. В и-нете ( и Вы занете где именно, т.к. в форуме фаранг.ру участвуете) есть фотки монахов Тхеравады, которые курят. Это - факты. Я ответил предельно честно. Про отношение ОН к ругани и табаку Вам уже даже не-последователи ОН ответили. Про полигамию - тоже, мне остаётся только присоединится (Измена - плохо, но ОН, по сути, не изменял). Да и среди адептов КК АП повальных измен и разводов и т.п. незамечено.

----------


## Топпер

> Де-юре.
> 
>  А де-факто, уже наверное пол-Америки и пол-Европы(да и в России немало) живёт полигаммно.


Таки ничего хорошего в этом нет. Нравственность - падает. Потребительский образ жизни - наступает.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, я не верю, что Вы не понимаете разницу между *выполняется* и *говорится*. Вы задали вопрос о _выполняется_, а ответили на _говорится_. Так вот, я лично был свидетелем в Таиланде, как местные последователи Тхеравады (миряне) ругались матом (f...ck  и т.п.), употребляли алкоголь.


И кто из монахов учит их пить или ругаться на собственном примере?



> В и-нете ( и Вы занете где именно, т.к. в форуме фаранг.ру участвуете) есть фотки монахов Тхеравады, которые курят. Это - факты


Есть. В Тхераваде курение строго не запрещено т.к. Будда не давал запрета на табак.  Хотя последние лет тридцать с этим активно борются.



> Про полигамию - тоже, мне остаётся только присоединится (Измена - плохо, но ОН, по сути, не изменял).


Либо у меня, что-то с глазами, либо у вас. Оле Нида в открытую говорил, что:



> О: Я люблю любовь и ночь без неё для меня и в мои 56 лет - наказание. Это обусловлено, пожалуй, наследственностью, и мой сильный отец и в 76 лет часто говорил: "Женщины - величайший дар человечества". Я, между прочим, в этом вовсе не одинок: Толстой всегда сразу спрашивал своих посетителей: "Вы девственник? Верите ли вы в жизнь?" И многие психологи считают неспособность открыться сексуально серьёзным психическим недостатком. ......
> 
> О: Как и мой великий пример для подражания Марпа 950 лет назад в южном Тибете, я основал первые группы от Осло до Афин, полагаясь на близких подруг. Потом пришли сильные господа, и теперь центры находятся в равновесии. Каждый день меня восхищают новые обладательницы женской прелести, но слишком большое количество партнёрш мешает работе, а моё сердце не выносит того, что мне приходится разочаровывать открытых мне людей.


Если это не измена законной жене, то я даже не знаю, о чём дальше говорить.



> Да и среди адептов КК АП повальных измен и разводов и т.п. незамечено.


А вот у меня другие сведения насчёт вольного отношения к сексу в центрах КК ОН.

----------


## куру хунг

> Таки ничего хорошего в этом нет. Нравственность - падает. Потребительский образ жизни - наступает.


 не вижу связи потребительсьва и свободных сексуальных связей.

 Просто в силу соц.-эк. условий, люди всё меньше нуждаются в совместном ведении домашнего хозяйства и соответственно в совместном проживании.
 И как следствие, всё меньшее желание безраздельно обладать телом сексуального партнёра.Меньше привязанности. Одним омрачением меньше.
Никакого прямого влияния на падение нравов. ИМХО.

----------

Иилья (31.03.2010), Нея (30.03.2010)

----------


## Ali

> Таки ничего хорошего в этом нет. Нравственность - падает. Потребительский образ жизни - наступает.


Хотелось бы все-таки услышать от почтенного Топпера КАНОНИЧЕСКОЕ обоснование того, что полигамия (т.е. многоженство по обоюдному согласию) - является неблагим деянием для мирянина-буддиста. 
Также, хотелось бы спросить почтенного Топпера, почему он считает общество времен библейского Давида - "потребительским". Относит ли он к "потребительскому обществу" общества времен Будды, Мухаммеда, Заратустры, где как раз и были массово распространены полигамия-полиандрия?

----------


## куру хунг

> А вот у меня другие сведения насчёт вольного отношения к сексу в центрах КК ОН.


 Эт называется выдавание желаемого за действительное, со стороны самих последователей ОН. Больше слухов и болтовни про свободные половые связи в АП.

----------


## Топпер

> Простите, что вмешиваюсь, но правильно ли я понял, что уважаемый Топпер призывает определять буддийскую нравственность с позиции соответствия/несоответствия местным обычаям?


Я призываю определять буддийскую нравственность в соответствии со словом Будды:
Кто играет в кости и пьет опьяняющие напитки, *ходит к женщинам, которые дороги другим как жизнь*, общается с низкими людьми, а не со старшими - он убывает, как луна на ущербе.

Кто пьян, беден, нищ, никак не может напиться, часто посещает бары, тонет в долгах как камень в воде, быстро приносит дурную славу своей семье...


Пятью способами, молодой домохозяин, должен муж служить жене как Западу:

(1) быть вежливым с ней,
(2) не презирать ее,
(3)* быть верным ей,*
(4) передавать ей полномочия,
(5) обеспечивая ее украшениями
Жена, которой ее муж так служит как Западу, проявляет состраданию к своему мужу пятью способами:

(1) она хорошо исполняет свои обязанности ,
(2) она гостеприимна к родственникам и окружающим
(3) *она верна,*
(4) она сберегает то, что он приносит,
(5) она искусна и трудолюбива в исполнении своих обязанностей.




> Кстати, помнится и у царевича Гаутамы, и у того же Бимбисары было много жен-наложниц, но никаких протестов Будды в сутрах на сей счет я не припоминаю.


Бимбисара не был буддийским учителем. Что с него взять? Царь он и есть царь.
Вряд ли бы он потерпел, чтобы у его наложниц были мужчины помимо него.



> А что, многоженство по обоюдному согласию - "неблагое поведение"??? Можно у почтенного знатока Канона узнать, где об этом сказано Буддой?


Обоюдного согласия здесь быть не может. Человек может быть вынужденым согласится, дабы супруг или супруга не ушли. Но внутренне ни один влюблённый человек не захочет, чтобы у него были конкуренты.
Цитату насчёт верности я привёл выше.



> А я вот знаю по Таиланду людей, которые явно связаны с орг. преступностью и при этом имеют в Учителях довольно известных тхер. А у Будды в учениках Девадатта был... Может дело все-таки не в Учителе, не находите?


Кто из этих Тхер учит их работать в мафии?
И давайте про Таиланд здесь закончим. Тема о другом.



> Лично знаю несколько полигамных семей - никаких проблем, уже у них дети совершеннолетние. Да и моногамия вообще сравнительно молодое явление в истории человечества.


В этом ничего хорошего нет. Это - падение, а не достижение. Уступка чувственному существованию.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), Леонид Ш (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Эт называется выдавание желаемого за действительное, со стороны самих последователей ОН. Больше слухов и болтовни про свободные половые связи в АП.


Ну, тут я свечку не держал. Читал и слышал от самих членов центров.

----------


## Аньезка

Достаю попкорн.

----------

andykh (30.03.2010), filoleg (30.03.2010), Olle (30.03.2010), Вова Л. (30.03.2010), Гьялцен (30.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010), Юй Кан (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> И кто из монахов учит их пить или ругаться на собственном примере?


Не знаю. А что ОН на собственном примере учит пить и ругаться? Вроде даже неособо его жалующие говорят об обратном в этой теме. Не так ли? У Вас есть какие-то конкретные факты? Или на уровне слухов только?




> Я люблю любовь и ночь без неё для меня и в мои 56 лет - наказание. Это обусловлено, пожалуй, наследственностью, и мой сильный отец и в 76 лет часто говорил: "Женщины - величайший дар человечества". Я, между прочим, в этом вовсе не одинок: Толстой всегда сразу спрашивал своих посетителей: "Вы девственник? Верите ли вы в жизнь?" И многие психологи считают неспособность открыться сексуально серьёзным психическим недостатком. ......


И где ж он тут измену-то пропагандирует? Где именно? Какими словами? Вы вообще дайте определение термину "измена", а то мне кажется, что Вы его с полигамией путаете. То, что ОН полигамией "грешил" вроде как никто не оспаривает.




> А вот у меня другие сведения насчёт вольного отношения к сексу в центрах КК ОН.


Да нет. Не замечал я. В Иркутском центре, по крайней мере. Обычное отношение, как у мирян в любых центрах Махаяны.

----------


## Топпер

> Хотелось бы все-таки услышать от почтенного Топпера КАНОНИЧЕСКОЕ обоснование того, что полигамия (т.е. многоженство по обоюдному согласию) - является неблагим деянием для мирянина-буддиста.


Буддийская нравственность базируется на принципе соотнесения себя с другим attanaṃ upamaṃ katva

Касаемо распутства, вот например цитата из статьи бхиккху Бодхи:



> Недопустимое поведение в отношении чувственных удовольствий формально описывается следующим образом: "намерение вступить в половую связь, реализующееся через тело и приводящее к недопустимой связи с другим человеком".[3] Основной вопрос, порождаемый этим определением, таков: связь с каким партнёром является недопустимой? Для мужчин в текстах перечисляется двадцать видов женщин, половые отношения с которыми являются недопустимыми. Можно сгруппировать эти 20 видов в три следующие группы: 
> (1) женщина, находящаяся под опекой родителей или других лиц, например девушка, которую содержат родители, старший брат или сестра, другие родственники или все члены семьи; 
> (2) женщина, связи с которой запрещены установленными нормами, например близкие родственники, монахини и другие женщины, принявшие обет безбрачия как вид духовной практики, а также все те, с кем половые отношения запрещены действующими законами; 
> (3) *женщина, которая замужем или помолвлена с другим человеком, или связана с ним другим подобным соглашением, пусть даже временным*. 
> *Для замужних женщин половые связи со всеми мужчинами, кроме своего мужа, являются недопустимыми*. Для женщины связь с мужчиной, которая запрещена в соответствии с традицией или исполнением мужчиной религиозного долга, является недозволенной. Как для мужчин, так и для женщин, использование насилия или принуждения, применение физической силы или психологического давления для вступления в половую связь, делает её недозволенной, даже если нет нарушений каких-либо других вышеупомянутых норм. Однако вдова или вдовец, а также разведённые люди вправе заключить брак с другим человеком.
> 
> В буддийских текстах упоминается 4 условия, которые должны соблюдаться для того, чтобы это правило могло считаться нарушенным: (1) партнёр, половые отношения с которым запрещены по одной из вышеупомянутых причин; (2) мысль или намерение вступить с ним в половой контакт; (3) совершение самого полового акта и (4) согласие на участие в нём.

----------


## Tong Po

> ходит к женщинам, которые дороги другим как жизнь


Есть сведения, что ОН "ходит  женщинам, которые дороги *другим* как жизнь"?! Или проповедует это?!




> Пятью способами, молодой домохозяин, должен муж служить жене как Западу:


Но, однако ни о моногамности, ни о полигамности тут - ни слова.




> Обоюдного согласия здесь быть не может.


Не факт. Всего лишь Ваше личное мнение. Думаю, что в реальности бывает по-всякому.

----------


## Tong Po

> Касаемо распутства, вот например цитата из статьи бхиккху Бодхи:


Спасибо. Однако по до что из этого по -Вашему попадают действия ОН?

----------


## Ali

Спасибо, Топпер, ваша позиция понятна. И как мне кажется она гораздо ближе к христианству, чем к буддизму. Позволю вам заметить, что даже проституция не осуждается в сутрах как явно неблагое деяние, осуждается камма - как состояние сексуальной привязанности. Если вы читали Абхидхармакошу, то надеюсь помните то место, где Васубандху дает разъяснение отностительно прелюбодеяния: там говорится, что плохо не ПОХОД к проститутке, а плохо НЕ ЗАПЛАТИТЬ ей за услуги. Не вижу, где имеет место (с буддийской, а не христианской т.з.) "прелюбодеяние", если все совершается по обоюдному согласию и нет ни обмана, ни какого-либо вреда. Насчет Бимбисары: он конечно же был царем, но также - и учеником Будды (если вы об этом не знали), так вот Будда нигде ни ему, ни кому либо другому не говорил о "вреде многоженства". Если я заблуждаюсь - прошу привести ПРЯМЫЕ наставления на этот счет из сутт.



> В этом ничего хорошего нет. Это - падение, а не достижение. Уступка чувственному существованию.


А что, есть разница для сознания - секс с одной женщиной (женой) или несколькими? Вы не путаете наставления для монахов и мирян?

----------


## Топпер

> Не знаю. А что ОН на собственном примере учит пить и ругаться? Вроде даже неособо его жалующие говорят об обратном в этой теме. Не так ли? У Вас есть какие-то конкретные факты? Или на уровне слухов только?


Алкоголь он пьёт? В центрах, как мы тут выяснили, пиво употребляют?



> И где ж он тут измену-то пропагандирует? Где именно? Какими словами?


Вот:



> В: О тебе говорят, что ещё несколько лет назад у тебя было необычайно много подруг. Предоставляешь ли ты своей жене такую же свободу, которой пользуешься сам? Каково твоё отношение к браку, верности и т.д.?
> 
> О: Как и мой великий пример для подражания Марпа 950 лет назад в южном Тибете, я основал первые группы от Осло до Афин, полагаясь на близких подруг. Потом пришли сильные господа, и теперь центры находятся в равновесии. Каждый день меня восхищают новые обладательницы женской прелести, но слишком большое количество партнёрш мешает работе, а моё сердце не выносит того, что мне приходится разочаровывать открытых мне людей. К тому же, сейчас существует СПИД, и мне нужно показывать правильный пример, иначе я был бы плохим учителем. Это очень неприятная болезнь, и я всегда предостерегаю насчёт Африки, сексуальных меньшинств и наркоманов. *Не может быть лучше сегодняшней ситуации, когда моё время делят Ханна и Кати;* они замечательные женщины, они наполняют мою жизнь счастьем. Если они станут искать других друзей, то я их не буду удерживать


Из статьи самой Катти:



> В: Помнишь ли ты свой первый контакт с Оле? 
> О: Когда увидела Оле в первый раз, я была, конечно, взволнованна, но это не мешало мне критически наблюдать. Тогда в Центре всегда очень много говорили про Оле. Но услышав его поучения Махамудры, я поняла, что это тот смысл и путь, которого я искала. 
> 
> В: Значит, любви с первого взгляда не было? 
> О: Нет. Мы всегда очень нравились друг другу. Было совершенно ясно, что у нас очень близкая связь, но всю область любви я просто выключала в своём уме. Это было в то время для меня немыслимо и несовместимо с моими ценностями. У меня ведь был замечательный муж, и я действительно была счастлива. Но в том, что касается поучений, я находила замечательным Оле. И в ответ на многие фразы, которые я впервые услышала от Оле, я просто думала: "ДА, ТОЧНО! ИМЕННО!" 
> Лишь спустя пять лет, на Рождество, *все условия для нас сошлись. Поэтому Оле пишет в "Верхом на тигре": она была лучшим рождественским подарком...* 
> 
> В: Кто для тебя Оле больше - твой мужчина или твой Лама? 
> О: И то и другое. Мы во многих отношениях с ним как муж и жена, однако у нас совсем другая форма партнёрства, чем это обычно принято. Конечно же, Оле женат на другой женщине - Ханне. Но мы все трое, к тому же, "состоим в браке" с Дхармой. Маловероятно, чтобы мы выбрали такую форму взаимоотношений, если бы не делали эту работу. В этом всегда есть внеличностный аспект, и много личностного тем самым растворяется. Самое важное для нас - быть эффективными и приносить пользу существам. И тогда отпадают собственные представления о том, как хотелось бы жить. 
> ...





> Вы вообще дайте определение термину "измена", а то мне кажется, что Вы его с полигамией путаете. То, что ОН полигамией "грешил" вроде как никто не оспаривает.


Полигамия - это и есть распутство.
Выше я приводил цитату и слов самого Будды и бхиккху Бодхи.
Могу ещё раз процитировать условия измены:
В буддийских текстах упоминается 4 условия, которые должны соблюдаться для того, чтобы это правило могло считаться нарушенным: (1) партнёр, половые отношения с которым запрещены по одной из вышеупомянутых причин; (2) мысль или намерение вступить с ним в половой контакт; (3) совершение самого полового акта и (4) согласие на участие в нём.



> Да нет. Не замечал я. В Иркутском центре, по крайней мере. Обычное отношение, как у мирян в любых центрах Махаяны.


Ок. этот вопрос оставим на вашей совести.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть сведения, что ОН "ходит  женщинам, которые дороги *другим* как жизнь"?! Или проповедует это?!


Он *своей супруге* изменял. Этого достаточно



> Но, однако ни о моногамности, ни о полигамности тут - ни слова.


А вы подумайте, как муж может быть одновременно верен *двум* жёнам. Или как жена может быть одновременна верна* двум* мужьям.



> Не факт. Всего лишь Ваше личное мнение. Думаю, что в реальности бывает по-всякому.


Вот потому, что для вас не факт, РПЦ подкусывает не ТБСР и не тхеравадинов, а Оле Нидала.

----------


## Топпер

> Спасибо, Топпер, ваша позиция понятна. И как мне кажется она гораздо ближе к христианству, чем к буддизму.


Вам может казаться, что угодно. Цитаты я привёл.



> Позволю вам заметить, что даже проституция не осуждается в сутрах как явно неблагое деяние


Проституция для женатого человека - не есть хорошо.



> , осуждается камма - как состояние сексуальной привязанности. Если вы читали Абхидхармакошу, то надеюсь помните то место, где Васубандху дает разъяснение отностительно прелюбодеяния: там говорится, что плохо не ПОХОД к проститутке, а плохо НЕ ЗАПЛАТИТЬ ей за услуги. Не вижу, где имеет место (с буддийской, а не христианской т.з.) "прелюбодеяние", если все совершается по обоюдному согласию и нет ни обмана, ни какого-либо вреда.


Неблагая камма при таких походах, как раз, и творится. Если не верите - спросите жён тех, кто посещает проституток, как они относятся к этому.



> Насчет Бимбисары: он конечно же был царем, но также - и учеником Будды (если вы об этом не знали), так вот Будда нигде ни ему, ни кому либо другому не говорил о "вреде многоженства". Если я заблуждаюсь - прошу привести ПРЯМЫЕ наставления на этот счет из сутт.


*Прямые наставления* я уже привёл в теме. То, что они сохранились в поучении Сигале - уж извините. Для нормального человека этого достаточно. А перечислять всех поимённо, кому Будда должен был о верности говорить  и на основании отсутствия поимённого перечисления отвергать слово Будды не есть хорошо.



> А что, есть разница для сознания - секс с одной женщиной (женой) или несколькими? Вы не путаете наставления для монахов и мирян?


Разница - в реакции второй женщины или мужчины.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Ali

Теперь ясно, что почтенный Топпер вкладывает в понятие  "измена": ВООБЩЕ ЛЮБОЙ половой контакт с другой женщиной, даже если эта "другая" - вторая жена. Занятная трактовка этого термина, однако... Я-то всю жизнь считал понятие "измена" связанное с понятием "обман". Но вот проблема: не вижу, где же здесь обман, если все совершается с согласия всех сторон и не несет никому ущерба? Только потому, что так учит ХРИСТИАНСТВО? В буддизме-то как раз проблем с полигамией/полиандрией я не встречал.

----------


## Топпер

> Теперь ясно, что почтенный Топпер вкладывает в понятие  "измена": ВООБЩЕ ЛЮБОЙ половой контакт с другой женщиной, даже если эта "другая" - вторая жена. Занятная трактовка этого термина, однако... Я-то всю жизнь считал понятие "измена" связанное с понятием "обман". Но вот проблема: не вижу, где же здесь обман, если все совершается с согласия всех сторон и не несет никому ущерба? Только потому, что так учит ХРИСТИАНСТВО? В буддизме-то как раз проблем с полигамией/полиандрией я не встречал.


Это в *вашей трактовке* буддизма для распутства есть место. А в христианской морали, в этом вопросе, ничего плохого нет.

Вторая жена - это уступка блудливой природе, а не необходимость. Ещё раз повторю, что мало какая женщина (а возможно и никакая вообще) испытывает радость от того, что муж женится на молодёнькой.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (30.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), Леонид Ш (30.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Теперь ясно, что почтенный Топпер вкладывает в понятие  "измена": ВООБЩЕ ЛЮБОЙ половой контакт с другой женщиной, даже если эта "другая" - вторая жена. Занятная трактовка этого термина, однако... Я-то всю жизнь считал понятие "измена" связанное с понятием "обман". Но вот проблема: не вижу, где же здесь обман, если все совершается с согласия всех сторон и не несет никому ущерба? Только потому, что так учит ХРИСТИАНСТВО? В буддизме-то как раз проблем с полигамией/полиандрией я не встречал.


Цитата из текста Гампопы

"Превратно прелюбодейственный блуд" подразделяется на три вида: с охраняемыми семьей, с охраняемыми хозяином и с охраняемыми Учением. Первое - это извращенно совокупляться с матерью, сестрой и так далее. Второе - это извращенно совокупляться с женщиной, находящейся замужем за человеком, королем и тому подобное. Третье [подразделяется] на пять: совокупляться даже с собственной женой в ненадлежащую часть тела, в ненадлежащем месте, в ненадлежащее время, не в меру и неправильно.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Не может быть лучше сегодняшней ситуации, когда моё время делят Ханна и Кати;


Это - не измена. Измена - это, прежде всего ОБМАН, ложь. Кого тут ОН обманывает?




> Алкоголь он пьёт? В центрах, как мы тут выяснили, пиво употребляют?


Не знаю. Может и пьёт. Сам не видел (но думаю, что в небольших количествах употребляет). В Центрах это делают скорее вопреки ОН. Да и не в гомпах.  В гомпах такого НЕТ.




> Могу ещё раз процитировать условия измены:
> В буддийских текстах упоминается 4 условия, которые должны соблюдаться для того, чтобы это правило могло считаться нарушенным: (1) партнёр, половые отношения с которым запрещены по одной из вышеупомянутых причин; (2) мысль или намерение вступить с ним в половой контакт; (3) совершение самого полового акта и (4) согласие на участие в нём.


Я могу ещё раз спросить по до что из перечисленного конкретно подпадают действия ОН? 

1) ОН совершал сношения с  "женщиной, находящаяся под опекой родителей или других лиц, например девушка, которую содержат родители, старший брат или сестра, другие родственники или все члены семьи;"? Есть факты?

2) У ОН  были или есть "мысли или намерение вступить с ним в половой контакт"? Факты, плиз.

Ну и т.д.

Вас не затруднит ответить точно и конкретно?

----------


## Tong Po

> "Превратно прелюбодейственный блуд" подразделяется на три вида: с охраняемыми семьей, с охраняемыми хозяином и с охраняемыми Учением. Первое - это извращенно совокупляться с матерью, сестрой и так далее. Второе - это извращенно совокупляться с женщиной, находящейся замужем за человеком, королем и тому подобное. Третье [подразделяется] на пять: совокупляться даже с собственной женой в ненадлежащую часть тела, в ненадлежащем месте, в ненадлежащее время, не в меру и неправильно.


Так с этим никто и не спорит. Но тут про полигамию - НИ СЛОВА.

----------


## Топпер

> Это - не измена. Измена - это, прежде всего ОБМАН, ложь. Кого тут ОН обманывает?


Здесь вы ошибаетесь. Измена - это вступление в добровольную связь с другим человеком. 
А обман, который* может сопровождать* измену - это обман.



> Не знаю. Может и пьёт. Сам не видел (но думаю, что в небольших количествах употребляет)


Ну вот видите.



> . В Центрах это делают скорее вопреки ОН. Да и не в гомпах.  В гомпах такого НЕТ.


Это большой роли не играет где. 



> Я могу ещё раз спросить по до что из перечисленного конкретно подпадают действия ОН? 
> 
> 
> 1) ОН совершал сношения с  "женщиной, находящаяся под опекой родителей или других лиц, например девушка, которую содержат родители, старший брат или сестра, другие родственники или все члены семьи;"? Есть факты?


Ещё раз говорю: фактом является то, что он *будучи официально женат, имел любовницу*.



> 2) У ОН  были или есть "мысли или намерение вступить с ним в половой контакт"? Факты, плиз.


Без мыслей и намерений в половой контакт не вступают.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так с этим никто и не спорит. Но тут про полигамию - НИ СЛОВА.


Тонгпо. Прочтите еще раз внимательно. Прям скоро придется брать у вас уроки выборочного чтения.

*Второе - это извращенно совокупляться с женщиной, находящейся замужем за человеком, королем и тому подобное.*

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Так с этим никто и не спорит. Но тут про полигамию - НИ СЛОВА.


А ещё там про свингеров ни слова, которые добровольно обмениваются партнёрами. И про другие извращения тоже ни слова. 

Товарищи, вы уже совсем ум теряете?

Человек, который претендует на звание буддийского учителя, открыто жил с двумя женщинами никак не обосновывая это даже религиозной необходимостью, и не скрывал этого. И его последователи считают это нормальным.

В таком случае, я могу только присоединится к мнению РПЦ

----------

Such (30.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Измена - это вступление в добровольную связь с другим человеком.


Ваши личные воззрения на полигамию уже все поняли. Но не все их разделяют (в цитатах из бхиккху Бодхи прямого подтверждения Ваших воззрений - *НЕТ*, в цитатах, приведённых Вами из Канона - тоже, впрочем как и опровержения). Полигамность многих авторитетных последователей Ваджраяны - ФАКТ. На этом и оставим, хорошо?




> Ну вот видите.


Что? Если Вы о пропаганде алкоголя, то - не вижу.




> Без мыслей и намерений в половой контакт не вступают.


Ещё раз: ОН вступал в контакт с перечисленными бхиккху Бодхя категориями женщин?! Факты есть?

----------


## Tong Po

> Второе - это извращенно совокупляться с женщиной, находящейся замужем за человеком, королем и тому подобное.


Где же тут про полигамию? Где? Определение полигамия посмотрите в словаре.




> никак не обосновывая это даже религиозной необходимостью


Он обосновывал.




> В таком случае, я могу только присоединится к мнению РПЦ


А где, собственно РПЦ высказывала своё официальное мнение? Есть решения Священного Синода?

----------


## Tong Po

> Прям скоро придется брать у вас уроки выборочного чтения.


Во-первых, я весь Ваш пост процитировал. Во-вторых, есди хотите, то за небольшую плату такие уроки дам.

----------


## Топпер

> Ваши личные воззрения на полигамию уже все поняли. Но не все их разделяют (в цитатах из бхиккху Бодхи прямого подтверждения Ваших воззрений - *НЕТ*, в цитатах, приведённых Вами из Канона - тоже, впрочем как и опровержения). Полигамность многих авторитетных последователей Ваджраяны - ФАКТ. На этом и оставим, хорошо?


Для меня приведённых фактов достаточно, чтобы не считать Оле Нидала аутентичным буддийским учителем.



> Что? Если Вы о пропаганде алкоголя, то - не вижу.


Вот цитатта из самого Оле:



> – Как известно, вы отрицательно относитесь к наркотикам, в том числе к легким, которые разрешены в некоторых странах Европы. В то же время к алкоголю ваше отношение более лояльно…
> 
> – Здесь есть два момента. С одной стороны, алкоголь убивает около 90 процентов людей во всем мире от общего количества пострадавших от химических веществ. С другой стороны, особенность алкоголя в том, что если вы можете употреблять его в небольших количествах, то это продлит вашу жизнь – это доказано. Конечно, если пить много, вы будете пьянеть, а опьянение – это признак отравления. И у вас будут возникать всевозможные болезни.
> 
> Алкоголь делает нас глупыми и сентиментальными, но он не изменяет наше видение мира. На следующий день мы можем признать, что выглядели глупо, извиниться, и все будет хорошо. То есть у него нет какой-то защиты для эго. А наркотики делают вас «маслянистыми», вы никогда не признаете своей неправоты, всегда думаете, что кто-то другой во всем виноват. Вы живете в своем, розовом мире, думаете, что ошибаются только окружающие, и не можете реально оценить ситуацию.





> Ещё раз: ОН вступал в контакт с перечисленными бхиккху Бодхя категориями женщин?! Факты есть?


В Европе действующими нормами морали, часто даже закреплёнными юридически, измена супруге считается достаточным поводом для развода. 
Т.е. измена не считается нормальным явлением.

И вообще, спросите женщин, как они относятся к изменам своих мужей и вас всё станет ясно.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Где же тут про полигамию? Где? Определение полигамия посмотрите в словаре.


Повторить всё сообщение или может хватит того предложения что было процитировано? 

Вы в одном из сообщений сказали, что он обосновал. Как? Факты.

----------


## Legba

> В таком случае, я могу только присоединится к мнению РПЦ


Ну наконец-то! :Big Grin: 
Если серьезно, надо уточнить кое какие моменты.
По поводу измен супругу/супруге. Будда действительно осуждал измену, и более того. Если посмотреть список "модификаций" брака с буддийской точки зрения, свободных опций, практически, не останется. Даже в нашем раскрепощенном обществе девушка сначала находится "под защитой родителей" (будучи материально зависимой. Низзя.  :Wink:  После чего, покинув (или не покинув) эту категорию сразу оказывается вовлеченной в ту или иную форму брачных отношений (хотябы "по обряду Гандхарвов"). Опять облом. Сорри.

Думаю, Топпер куда быстрее меня сможет выложить список "видов брака" - я буду долго искать.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Tong Po;317651][U]Полигамность многих авторитетных последователей Ваджраяны - [U]ФАКТQUOTE]


15-й Кармапа имел несколько жен, Тулку Урген Ринпоче... список можно продолжать.

----------


## Legba

> 15-й Кармапа имел несколько жен, Тулку Урген Ринпоче... список можно продолжать.


Супер. А что *еще* мы можем как 15-й Кармапа? Может стоит или быть поскромнее, или уж воспроизводить *весь комплекс* качеств?

----------

Alekk (30.03.2010), Вова Л. (30.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Повторить всё сообщение или может хватит того предложения что было процитировано?


Повторите. Только чётко укажите, что вот [эти конкретно слова] о полигамии.




> Для меня приведённых фактов достаточно, чтобы не считать Оле Нидала аутентичным буддийским учителем.



Интересно, а Марпу, например, Вы аутентичным буддийским учителем считаете? И к филолегу тот же вопрос.

----------


## Tong Po

> Супер. А что еще мы можем как 15-й Кармапа?


В данном случае обсуждалась в принципе допустимость полигамности в Махаяне.

----------


## Топпер

У Васубандху перечислены следующие категории:

1.С чужой женой
2.Матерью
3.Дочерью
4.Родственницами по материнской линии
5.Родственницами по отцовской линии
6.Монахиней
7.Женщиной во время поста
8.Женщины во время беременности
9.Женщины во время кормления грудью
10 С девушкой, с которой непомолвлен
11.С девушкой находящейся под защитой
12.С девушкой находящейся под защитой царя

С последними тремя категориями не может вступать в связь тот, под чьей защитой находится девушка, если она с ним не помолвлена в т.ч. и царь.

цитату из бхиккху Бодхи и из Ламрима Гамбопы здесь уже приводили. В Ламриме Цзонкапы - примерно тоже самое.

----------


## Ali

Интересно наблюдать, как многие буддисты, годами себя таковыми считающие, остаются на уровне базовых норм нравственности в системе координат христианства. Мне, как человеку, выросшему в мусульманкой среде, это очень хорошо заметно.
Итак, по порядку:
- полигамия - это форма СЕМЬИ, где один мужчина имеет в качестве ЖЕН несколько женщин. Вопрос к Топеру и пр.: Будда говорил где-либо, что ЖЕНА должна быть одна? Или что секс с женой - "грех"?
- 


> Здесь вы ошибаетесь. Измена - это вступление в добровольную связь с другим человеком.


 Измена, уважаемый Топпер - это нарушение супружеских обязательств относительно секса с другими лицами. Если уж вы пытаетесь ссылаться на МИРСКИЕ законы Европы/США, то вам необходимо знать, что если в брачном контракте отдельно оговорено право супругов на секс "на стороне", то с юридической точки зрения факт измены не наступает. 
- исторически в буддийских странах существовал не только институт полигамии/полиандрии, но и наложничества, и нигде не читал у Учителей об осуждении этого.
- 


> Человек, который претендует на звание буддийского учителя, открыто жил с двумя женщинами никак не обосновывая это даже религиозной необходимостью, и не скрывал этого. И его последователи считают это нормальным.


Могу привести почтенному Топеру подобный же пример Гуру Падмасамбхавы. Его даже сжечь за это пытались. Что отнють не делает его "небуддийским Учителем" (да и мирян, активно практикующих буддизм имеющих нескольких жен хватало даже в Тхераваде, я вам привел пример Бимбисары-раджи). Почтенный Топпер - вы правда буддист, а не православный?  :Smilie: 
- 


> Это в вашей трактовке буддизма для распутства есть место.


Весь вопрос в том, что ваше понятие "распутства" находится, как мне видится, больше в сфере христианства, чем буддизма...
- 


> Ещё раз говорю: фактом является то, что он будучи официально женат, имел любовницу.


С согласия или нет жены? Если да - то не вижу тут "криминала" с буддийской т.з. Вы слыхали про наложниц? А в данном случае можно говорить о другом (с моей "мусульманской колокольни" :Smilie:  ) - человек имея одну жену, взял себе вторую. В Эмиратах, например, такой шаг даже одобрили бы.
- 


> Проституция для женатого человека - не есть хорошо.


То есть "благое-неблагое" зависит от штампа в паспорте? Оригинально однако...

----------

Tong Po (30.03.2010), Орагда (30.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

Интересное:




> Один из самых интересных моментов в отношении традиционных буддийских представлений о неправильном сексуальном поведении обнаруживается, когда мы пытаемся выяснить, каким образом это может быть видоизменено для современного Запада, как может повлиять на это культурный контекст. Посмотрите, например, на дискуссию о сексе с проституткой. И в индийских, и в тибетских текстах говорится, что занятие сексом с проституткой – это совершенно нормально даже для женатого мужчины при условии, что он ее оплачивает. Проститутка является неподходящим партнером, только если она чужая, и вы не оплатили ее для себя. Еще более запутанным является положение о том, что если родители не дают дочери своего согласия заняться с кем-то сексом, то она является неподходящим партнером для секса. Но про случай, когда родители дают разрешение, как иногда случается в странах Азии, где бедные родители отдают своих дочерей заниматься проституцией, – про это не сказано ни слова.
> 
> Кроме того, как упоминалось раньше, китайские переводчики добавляли в список неподходящих партнеров чужую наложницу. Это предполагает, что женатому человеку совершенно нормально заниматься сексом со своими наложницами. Для тибетцев тоже вполне приемлимо иметь более чем одну жену или более чем одного мужа. Действительно, кажется совершенно нормальным, если женатый человек занимается сексом с любой женщиной, которая не подпадает ни под одну из категорий неподходящих партнеров, например, с независимой незамужней женщиной, которая не беременная и не является монахиней.
> 
> Нам трудно понять, какому способу мышления это соответствует. Или все это было совершенно приемлемо в данных обществах, и все женщины прекрасно себя чувствовали, когда их мужья занимались сексом с другими женщинами, или замужним женщинам это не нравилось, но они держали рты на замке. Но это, определенно, не подходит для современного мира. Странно, но получается, что список неправильных видов сексуального поведения снова нуждается в расширении, а не в сужении, чтобы включить все эти разнообразные формы сексуальных взаимоотношений, которые вызывают проблемы, являются разрушительными и основаными на одержимости.


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...al_ethics.html

----------

Tong Po (30.03.2010), Zom (30.03.2010), Вова Л. (30.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), Леонид Ш (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> 10 С девушкой, с которой непомолвлен


Ну вот под десятый пункт у Васубандху многие учителя Ваджраяны, видимо, попадают.

----------


## Аньезка

Ali



> полигамия - это форма СЕМЬИ, где один мужчина имеет в качестве ЖЕН несколько женщин.


И наоборот. Когда жена имеет несколько мужей. Это тоже полигамная форма семьи.  Не забывайте о этом, пожалйста.  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> И наоборот. Когда жена имеет несколько мужей


Это - полиандрия.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно наблюдать, как многие буддисты, годами себя таковыми считающие, остаются на уровне базовых норм нравственности в системе координат христианства. Мне, как человеку, выросшему в мусульманкой среде, это очень хорошо заметно.


Понятно, откуда идёт желание иметь более одной жены.



> Итак, по порядку:
> - полигамия - это форма СЕМЬИ, где один мужчина имеет в качестве ЖЕН несколько женщин. Вопрос к Топеру и пр.: Будда говорил где-либо, что ЖЕНА должна быть одна? Или что секс с женой - "грех"?


Ещё раз посмотрите цитату из Сигалавада сутты, а потом спросите женщину, хочет ли она, чтобы в семье была вторая жена.
А заодно спросите мужа, хочет ли он, чтобы у его жены был второй муж.



> -  Измена, уважаемый Топпер - это нарушение супружеских обязательств относительно секса с другими лицами.


И для Европы супружеские обязательства пока включают обязатетльство иметь одного супруга или супругу.



> Если уж вы пытаетесь ссылаться на МИРСКИЕ законы Европы/США, то вам необходимо знать, что если в брачном контракте отдельно оговорено право супругов на секс "на стороне", то с юридической точки зрения факт измены не наступает.


Приведите пожалуйста таковой пункт из брачного контракта Оле Нидала. Мы о нём говорим.



> - исторически в буддийских странах существовал не только институт полигамии/полиандрии, но и наложничества, и нигде не читал у Учителей об осуждении этого.


Они мирились с этим, но отнюдь не одобряли. 
Опять же, приведите цитаты из канонических источников, которые бы одобряли многожёнство и многомужество.



> Могу привести почтенному Топеру подобный же пример Гуру Падмасамбхавы. Его даже сжечь за это пытались. Что отнють не делает его "небуддийским Учителем"


Для меня он не учитель.



> (да и мирян, активно практикующих буддизм имеющих нескольких жен хватало даже в Тхераваде, я вам привел пример Бимбисары-раджи).


Раджа Бимбисара для меня, так же, не учитель.



> Весь вопрос в том, что ваше понятие "распутства" находится, как мне видится, больше в сфере христианства, чем буддизма...


Это ваше личное видение, находящееся к тому же, как я понимаю, в сфере исламской морали. Оно мне, честно говоря, не очень интересно.



> С согласия или нет жены? Если да - то не вижу тут "криминала" с буддийской т.з. Вы слыхали про наложниц? А в данном случае можно говорить о другом (с моей "мусульманской колокольни" ) - человек имея одну жену, взял себе вторую. В Эмиратах, например, такой шаг даже одобрили бы.


А как бы там отнеслись к тому, чтобы женщина взяла второго мужа?



> То есть "благое-неблагое" зависит от штампа в паспорте? Оригинально однако...


Штамп в паспорте это юридическое закрепление неких обязательств, принятых в обществе.

----------


## Аньезка

> Это - полиандрия.


Полига́мия — многобрачие, при котором брачный партнёр одного пола имеет более одного брачного партнёра противоположного пола. Имеет две формы — полигиния и полиандрия.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (30.03.2010)

----------


## Ali

> У Васубандху перечислены следующие категории:
> 10 С девушкой, с которой непомолвлен
> 11.С девушкой находящейся под защитой
> 12.С девушкой находящейся под защитой царя
> 
> С последними тремя категориями не может вступать в связь тот, под чьей защитой находится девушка, если она с ним не помолвлена в т.ч. и царь.
> 
> цитату из бхиккху Бодхи и из Ламрима Гамбопы здесь уже приводили. В Ламриме Цзонкапы - примерно тоже самое.


Не могли бы вы тогда заодно и указать, под какую категорию попадают жены ОН? 
Кстати, приведу вам цитату из Абхидхармакоши насчет п. 10:
"...если девушка не помолвлена, такая связь недопустима для ее ее защитника и, наконец, для царя, если у нее нет другого защитника". Насчет же "запрещено с не помолвленными" - это что-то из другой песни, иначе все куртизанки Индии и гейши Японии просто перевелись бы во времена буддизма. Однако - не только не исчезли, а даже и процветали.

Ладно, не буду засорять своими "разборами полетов" обливание помоями Оле Нидала: тема ведь о нем, а не о Дхарме.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Для меня он не учитель.


Ну вот, собственно, на этом спор с Вами можно уже и закончить. Все поняли Ваше мнение, Вы узнали о существовании других. Вот и всё.




> Полига́мия — многобрачие, при котором брачный партнёр одного пола имеет более одного брачного партнёра противоположного пола. Имеет две формы — полигиния и полиандрия.


Спасибо за уточнение.

З.Ы. Топпре, я, кстати, вовсе не желаю иметь вторую жену, ежели что.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Интересно наблюдать, как многие буддисты, годами себя таковыми считающие, остаются на уровне базовых норм нравственности в системе координат христианства.


А я вот часто на другое внимание обращаю:

"За грудой слов не видно духа,
 В пучине мнений (требований ссылок) сгинул смысл
 И вместо просветленья - Дуккха
 Одолевает мою мысль".

Правильно Берзин отметил - в списочках-то всего и не приводится. Между строк, однако, надо б научиться читать. Если посмотрим на Учение Будды целиком - то увидим, что он вообще в целом осуждает секс, как очень опасную штуковину, сильнейшим образом удерживающую существ в сансаре. Монахам он категорически его запрещает, а многих мирян наставляет чтобы они хотя бы иногда принимали обеты безбрачия (в дни новолуний, полнолуний....). Тех кто и этого минимума не может - он говорит, соблюдайте хотя бы вот эти правила...  Ну неужели за всем этим так трудно за этим увидеть, скажем современными словами, Трэнд..? Попытки всяческими ухищрениями оправдывать полигамию (и т.д.) на мой взгляд - это в принципе не от чистого ума...

PS> Нормальному неприхотливому человеку достаточно и одной женщины. Совсем неприхотливому вообще не надо женщины.

PSS> Буддийские учителя (Живые Примеры Дхаммы), имеющие по нескольку женщин - это просто фэ..

----------

Леонид Ш (30.03.2010), Манечка (30.03.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну вот, собственно, на этом спор с Вами можно уже и закончить.


На этом спор можно было и не начинать.
Представители Карма-Кагью Оле Нидала спорят с тхеравадинским монахом о сексе.
Вот веселуха то.  :Big Grin:

----------

Вова Л. (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Попытки всяческими ухищрениями оправдывать полигамию (и т.д.) на мой взгляд - это в принципе не от чистого ума...


Разумеется. Однако и обратные попытки, ИМХО, тоже. Особенно в свете того, что многие гуру Ваджраяны осуждали вовсе не секс или виды взаимоотношений полов, а кое-что другое.

----------


## Топпер

> Не могли бы вы тогда заодно и указать, под какую категорию попадают жены ОН?


Лучше спросить под какую категорию подпадает Оле Нидал.
Здесь я ещё раз повторюсь, что он официально женат. С т.з. европейской морали, которую озвучивают в РПЦ он - прелюбодей.
С т.з. буддийского принципа не делания другим того, чего бы ни хотел в отношении себя - его действия также вызывают вопросы. К сожалению Ханна уже умерла и искреннего ответа насчёт её отношения уже не спросить. 



> Кстати, приведу вам цитату из Абхидхармакоши насчет п. 10:
> "...если девушка не помолвлена, такая связь недопустима для ее ее защитника и, наконец, для царя, если у нее нет другого защитника". Насчет же "запрещено с не помолвленными" - это что-то из другой песни,


Там и написано, что для трёх последних категорий, связь с девушкой, если она не помолвлена с ними - это безнравственность.



> иначе все куртизанки Индии и гейши Японии просто перевелись бы во времена буддизма. Однако - не только не исчезли, а даже и процветали.


Видите ли, куртизантки и гейши даже в средневековой Европе были. 
Но это не означает, что христианство одобряет блуд.



> Ладно, не буду засорять своими "разборами полетов" обливание помоями Оле Нидала: тема ведь о нем, а не о Дхарме.


Ок.

----------


## Tong Po

> Представители Карма-Кагью Оле Нидала спорят с тхеравадинским монахом о сексе.


Извините, но тут далеко не только представители ОН спорят с Топпером на эту тему. И, потом, я не представитель КК Он, я вообще не знаю, что такое КК ОН. Я, уж на крайний случай, представитель (неофициальный, разумеется) Карма Кагью Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы Тринле Тхайе Додже (как и ОН впрочем).

----------


## Топпер

> Разумеется. Однако и обратные попытки, ИМХО, тоже. Особенно в свете того, что многие гуру Ваджраяны осуждали вовсе не секс или виды взаимоотношений полов, а кое-что другое.


Обратные попытки начались в связи с тем, что Оле Нидал - позиционирует себя, как учителя. И в связи с тем, что РПЦ на него ополчилась.

По факту - насчёт распутства РПЦ вполне оправдано делает свои выводы.

----------


## Топпер

Тема, как всегда жаркая.  :Smilie: 
17 человек в треде. over 9000 просмотров

----------


## Tong Po

> С т.з. европейской морали, которую озвучивают в РПЦ он - прелюбодей.


Так никто с этим-то и не спорит. С точки зрения РПЦ вообще все невенчанные, но сожительствующие - прелюбодеи.




> С т.з. буддийского принципа не делания другим того, чего бы ни хотел в отношении себя - его действия также вызывают вопросы. К сожалению Ханна уже умерла и искреннего ответа насчёт её отношения уже не спросить.


Ну вот и не надо высказывать суждения, если невозможна их проверка. Предполагать, конечно, можно всё что угодно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Оле Нидал - позиционирует себя, как учителя.


Ну пример Гуру Римпоче Вам уже приводили. И Марпы - тоже. Они - тоже позиционируются как Учителя (я ни в коем случае не пытаюсь скзать, что ОН по реализациям равен им).

----------


## Fritz

> Странно, но получается, что список неправильных видов сексуального поведения снова нуждается в расширении, а не в сужении, чтобы включить все эти разнообразные формы сексуальных взаимоотношений, которые вызывают проблемы, являются разрушительными и основаными на одержимости.


Не легче ли просто понять принцип, почему левые связи вредны, и не понадобится расширенный список? Тут же и странные обычаи азиатов станут понятнее.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Так никто с этим-то и не спорит. С точки зрения РПЦ вообще все невенчанные, но сожительствующие - прелюбодеи.


Нет. Это не так. Гражданский брак признаётся церковью.
Не признаётся и считаестя блудным сожительством - сожительство без регистрации.



> Ну вот и не надо высказывать суждения, если невозможна их проверка. Предполагать, конечно, можно всё что угодно.


А мне и не надо проверять. 
Ещё раз повторю, что для человека, претендующего называться буддийским учителем, даже тень на его репутацию - это не есть хорошо. Это не я должен доказывать что-то. Это он должен оправдывать свои действия.



> Ну пример Гуру Римпоче Вам уже приводили. И Марпы - тоже. Они - тоже позиционируются как Учителя (я ни в коем случае не пытаюсь скзать, что ОН по реализациям равен им).


Они, вроде бы, по России не ездят.

----------


## Zom

> Не легче ли просто понять принцип, почему левые связи вредны, и не понадобится расширенный список? Тут же и странные обычаи азиатов станут понятнее.


Легче понять принцип почему сами связи вредны. И тогда и списочек не понадобится, и традиции азиатов разбирать не придётся.

Принцип очень простой - поменьше сексу-то, поменьше. А если побольше - то тут и списочек понадобится, и азиатов подключить надобно. Вопрос в том "куда хотите ехать"..

----------


## Ali

И рад бы уйти, но не дают же!  :Smilie: 



> Понятно, откуда идёт желание иметь более одной жены.


Обратимо: "желание иметь одну жену - следствие христианского воспитания" (а не принадлежности к Буддха-Дхарме, поскольку ТОЛЬКО христианство открыто настаивает на этом).




> Ещё раз посмотрите цитату из Сигалавада сутты, а потом спросите женщину, хочет ли она, чтобы в семье была вторая жена.


Легко. Но ничего, если я буду спрашивать у МУСУЛЬМАНСКИХ жен?  :Wink:  Это я к тому, что не следует лепить местные традиции  на понятия "кусала/акусала".




> А заодно спросите мужа, хочет ли он, чтобы у его жены был второй муж.


Надо будет спросить у традиционных тибетцев (если таковые еще остались): у них полиандрия тысячелетия была нормой.




> Приведите пожалуйста таковой пункт из брачного контракта Оле Нидала. Мы о нём говорим.


А что, кто-то из жен Оле подал на него в суд за измену? Если нет - то достаточно и устного согласия сторон.




> Раджа Бимбисара для меня, так же, не учитель.


Вы меня неправильно поняли: он был УЧЕНИКОМ самого Будды, но нигде Будда не учил его моногамии и не порицал за полигамию (как и никого другого).




> Они мирились с этим, но отнюдь не одобряли.
> Опять же, приведите цитаты из канонических источников, которые бы одобряли многожёнство и многомужество.


Это ваше личное мнение, не подкрепленное материалами. А еще в Каноне ничего не говорится про одобрение/неодобрение полетов в самолете - и что..? Не кажется ли вам, что если на этот счет (полигамии) ничего нет в Каноне - то только потому, что это не связано с практикой Дхармы?



> Цитата:
> _То есть "благое-неблагое" зависит от штампа в паспорте? Оригинально однако..._
> Штамп в паспорте это юридическое закрепление неких обязательств, принятых в обществе.


То есть - таки зависит??? Чудны дела твои, о Брахма!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Легче понять принцип почему сами связи вредны. И тогда и списочек не понадобится, и традиции азиатов разбирать не придётся.
> 
> Принцип очень простой - поменьше сексу-то, поменьше.


А если уж не получается, то хотя бы так, чтобы своему супругу (супруге) страданий поменьше доставлять.

----------

Zom (30.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Не легче ли просто понять принцип, почему левые связи вредны, и не понадобится расширенный список? Тут же и странные обычаи азиатов станут понятнее.


Не легче, как показывает данный тред.
Давайте вот например вспомним, что Друкпа Кюнле при всем честном народе елдой камни разбивал, и на основании этого станем истерить, дексать "эксгибиционизм это нормально". В Каноне нигде не сказано, что это плохо - плащик распахивать. А кто иначе думает - явно ставленик РПЦ на зарплате у исламского террора.  :Cool:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Вы меня неправильно поняли: он был УЧЕНИКОМ самого Будды, но нигде Будда не учил его моногамии и не порицал за полигамию (как и никого другого).


Смею предположить, это потому, что этого более и не требовалось. Бимбисара стал сотапанной, и если вспомним, перед смертью за ним только одна жена ухаживала - а не гарем. Я думаю после вступления в поток ему больше не нужны были другие жёны (как минимум как женщины), а за сим и наставлений от Будды не потребовалось.

(кстати интересно, что Бимбисара переродился яккхой в мире 4 царей в свите одного из них)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет. Это не так. Гражданский брак признаётся церковью.


Вынужденно. У нас же светское гос-во. А по канонам церкви нет никакого "гражданского брака". Сходите и любого священника спросите. И, я так, понимаю, что жизнь вместе, но без штампа Вы тоже распутством считате? Это вопрос.




> даже тень на его репутацию - это не есть хорошо.


Да и с этим никто вроде бы не спорит.




> Они, вроде бы, по России не ездят.


И? Своими мулагуру их многие россияне считают. Соответвующие посвящения многие получали.

----------


## Fritz

> Легче понять принцип почему сами связи вредны. И тогда и списочек не понадобится, и традиции азиатов разбирать не придётся.


Это уже следующий этап, этап более высоких целей. Мы пока к нему не приступаем в рассмотрении.




> Принцип очень простой - поменьше сексу-то, поменьше. А если побольше - то тут и списочек понадобится, и азиатов подключить надобно. Вопрос в том "куда хотите ехать"..


У Будды было много девушек во дворце, и ничего, стал буддой. Знания надо побольше, а не поменьше сэксу. Если "поменьше сэксу" сочетать с "поменьше знания", то получится самобичевание. Чем сэкс хуже дыхания или еды?

----------

Иилья (31.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> чтобы своему супругу (супруге) страданий поменьше доставлять.


Так и с этим все согласны.

----------


## Топпер

> И
> Обратимо: "желание иметь одну жену - следствие христианского воспитания" (а не принадлежности к Буддха-Дхарме, поскольку ТОЛЬКО христианство открыто настаивает на этом).


Здесь я вас разочарую. Я не из христианской семьи. Христианского воспитания мне не давали.



> Легко. Но ничего, если я буду спрашивать у МУСУЛЬМАНСКИХ жен?  Это я к тому, что не следует лепить местные традиции  на понятия "кусала/акусала".


Вот и спросите, как бы жена хотела: чтобы муж был только с ней или же она *искренне хотела бы*, чтобы он делил ложе с ещё несколькими женщинами



> Надо будет спросить у традиционных тибетцев (если таковые еще остались): у них полиандрия тысячелетия была нормой.


Нет. Если взялись у мусульманских женщин спрашивать, то и мусульманских мужей по вопросу многомужества пытайте.



> А что, кто-то из жен Оле подал на него в суд за измену? Если нет - то достаточно и устного согласия сторон.


Не знаю, не знаю. Это вы первый заговорили о брачном контракте. Вам и доказывать наличие такового пункта.



> Вы меня неправильно поняли: он был УЧЕНИКОМ самого Будды, но нигде Будда не учил его моногамии и не порицал за полигамию (как и никого другого).


Мы не конкретно о рдже Бимбисаре говорим. В Сигаловада сутте идеи Будды есть. Этого достаточно. Совершенно излишне иметь одинаковые тексты, в которых бы Будда учил одному и тому же Ангулималу, Ананду, Сигаловаду, Дживаку и Бимбисару.



> Это ваше личное мнение, не подкрепленное материалами. А еще в Каноне ничего не говорится про одобрение/неодобрение полетов в самолете - и что..?


Т.е. привести текстов оправдывающих многожёнство и многомужество вы не можете? В таком случае их проповедь - ваше личное мнение.



> То есть - таки зависит??? Чудны дела твои, о Брахма!


Конечно зависит. А вы не знали, что штамп в паспорте накладывает на человека определённые обязательства?

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вынужденно. У нас же светское гос-во. А по канонам церкви нет никакого "гражданского брака". Сходите и любого священника спросите.


Почему вдруг не признаётся? Признаётся. Гражданский брак церковью блудом не считается.



> И, я так, понимаю, что жизнь вместе, но без штампа Вы тоже распутством считате? Это вопрос.


я нет, не считаю. Если двое хранят верность друг другу в сожительстве, если обещали что-либо друг другу и не изменяют друг другу, то это уже допустимо.



> И? Своими мулагуру их многие россияне считают. Соответвующие посвящения многие получали.


Значит, и до них скоро дойдёт рука РПЦ  :Cool:

----------


## Fritz

> Не легче, как показывает данный тред.
> Давайте вот например вспомним, что Друкпа Кюнле при всем честном народе елдой камни разбивал, и на основании этого станем истерить, дексать "эксгибиционизм это нормально". В Каноне нигде не сказано, что это плохо - плащик распахивать. А кто иначе думает - явно ставленик РПЦ на зарплате у исламского террора.


Партнёр считает своего партнёра собственностью, и его мат. ресурсы тоже. Если левыми связями показывать партнёру опасность утраты этой собственности, то партнёр испытывает зависть злобу жадность и прочее, с вытекающими из этого соц. потрясениями на уровне семьи или многих государств. Вот смысл ограничений. Если в обществе принято многожёнство, гейши и прочее, то это нарушением не является, также как и связи втихаря. Поэтому заповедь можно свести к одному - ненанесение вреда своим сэкс. поведением ближнему перед которым есть обязательства. Боженьки нет чтоб наказывать.

А Дукпе Кюнле наверное просто виднее, раз он видит, что елдой можно клешность чью-то пресечь, такой вот инструментарий применил человек.

----------


## Ali

> Смею предположить, это потому, что этого более и не требовалось. Бимбисара стал сотапанной, и если вспомним, перед смертью за ним только одна жена ухаживала - а не гарем. Я думаю после вступления в поток ему больше не нужны были другие жёны (как минимум как женщины), а за сим и наставлений от Будды не потребовалось.


Это ВЫ так думаете. Особенно учитывая тот факт, что Бимбисара умер в тюрьме, куда его засунул собственный сын и допускалась к нему только одна жена... Так никто таки и не привел НИ ОДНОГО наставления о вреде полигамии/полиандрии с т.з. буддизма, зато везде обвиняют бедного ОН с позиции РПЦ. Интересный буддизм в России, однако! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Орагда (30.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

> У Будды было много девушек во дворце, и ничего, стал буддой. Знания надо побольше, а не поменьше сэксу. Если "поменьше сэксу" сочетать с "поменьше знания", то получится самобичевание. Чем сэкс хуже дыхания или еды?


Не получается никакого самобичевания. Самобичевание не от нехватки знаний, а от развития чрезмерной чувственной жажды к сэксу. А поскольку через сэкс такую жажду получить проще всего - вот потому-то и надо себя в этом ограничевать. Обратите внимание, Будда дышать монахам не запрещал. Кушание ограничил до принятие еды до полудня. А секс запретил тотально. Даже самоудовлетворение запретил.




> Так никто таки и не привел НИ ОДНОГО наставления о вреде полигамии/полиандрии с т.з. буддизма


Я привёл выше. Но как говорится.. только зрячий да увидит -)

----------


## Tong Po

> Гражданский брак церковью блудом не считается.


Строго канонически считается. Нет в христианстве понятия "гражданский брак". Я же Вам посоветовал проконсультироваться у священнослужителя, если мне не верите. И, по строго христианским канонам и Вы и я, и ОН - язычники, причём злостные, так как о Благой Вести слышали, а сознательно отказываемся.




> Значит, и до них скоро дойдёт рука РПЦ


А я это уже несколько раз в теме повторил.

----------


## Tong Po

> Обратите внимание, Будда дышать монахам не запрещал. Кушание ограничил до 1 раза в день. А секс запретил тотально. Даже самоудовлетворение запретил.


Так не про монахов речь-то.

----------


## Топпер

> Это ВЫ так думаете. Особенно учитывая тот факт, что Бимбисара умер в тюрьме, куда его засунул собственный сын и допускалась к нему только одна жена... Так никто таки и не привел НИ ОДНОГО наставления о вреде полигамии/полиандрии с т.з. буддизма


Точнее вы не увидели.



> зато везде обвиняют бедного ОН с позиции РПЦ. Интересный буддизм в России, однако!


Ну, если вам милее Жамбо - ваше право.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Самобичевание не от нехватки знаний, а от развития чрезмерной чувственной жажды к сэксу.


У некоторых аскетов чрезмерная чувственная жажда к воздержанию от сэкса.

----------


## Tong Po

> У некоторых аскетов чрезмерная чувственная жажда к воздержанию от сэкса.


Вот-вот. А ведь Путь-то СЕРЕДИННЫЙ.

----------


## Zom

> Так не про монахов речь-то.


Так вы вширь посмотрите-то. Если он чего-то кому-то не запрещал - то это ещё не означает, что это хорошо, благостно и всячески можно. Если уж на то пошло, он вообще говорил что в целом мирская жизнь - это шлак ))

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если он чего-то кому-то не запрещал - то это ещё не означает, что это хорошо, благостно и всячески можно. Е


Не означает. Равно как и обратного тоже не означает. Не находите?




> Если уж на то пошло, он вообще говорил что в целом мирская жизнь - это шлак


Неправда. Он о духкхе говорил, о сансаре. А об излишнем аскетизме Он не говорил случайно, не напомните?

----------


## Топпер

> Строго канонически считается. Нет в христианстве понятия "гражданский брак". Я же Вам посоветовал проконсультироваться у священнослужителя, если мне не верите.


Так знаю я официальную позицию церкви.
Вот цитата из основ социальной концепции РПЦ. Это - официальный документ, а не частное богословское мнение какого-либо священника:



> Священный Синод Русской Православной Церкви 28 декабря 1998 года с сожалением отметил, что *«некоторые духовники объявляют незаконным гражданский брак или требуют расторжения брака между супругами, прожившими много лет вместе, но в силу тех или иных обстоятельств не совершившими венчание в храме... Некоторые пастыри-духовники не допускают к причастию лиц, живущих в “невенчанном” браке, отождествляя таковой брак с блудом»*. В принятом Синодом определении указано: «Настаивая на необходимости церковного брака, напомнить пастырям о том, что Православная Церковь с уважением относится к гражданскому браку».
> 
> Общность веры супругов, являющихся членами тела Христова, составляет важнейшее условие подлинно христианского и церковного брака. Только единая в вере семья может стать «домашней Церковью» (Рим. 16. 5; Флм. 1. 2), в которой муж и жена совместно с детьми возрастают в духовном совершенствовании и познании Бога. Отсутствие единомыслия представляет серьезную угрозу целостности супружеского союза. Именно поэтому Церковь считает своим долгом призывать верующих вступать в брак «только в Господе» (1 Кор. 7. 39), то есть с теми, кто разделяет их христианские убеждения.
> 
> Упомянутое выше определение Священного Синода также говорит об уважении Церкви «к такому браку, в котором лишь одна из сторон принадлежит к православной вере, в соответствии со словами святого апостола Павла: «Неверующий муж освящается женою верующею, и жена неверующая освящается мужем верующим» (1 Кор. 7. 14)». На этот текст Священного Писания ссылались и отцы Трулльского собора, признавшие действительным союз между лицами, которые, «будучи еще в неверии и не быв причтены к стаду православных, сочетались между собою законным браком», если впоследствии один из супругов обратился к вере (правило 72). Однако в том же правиле и других канонических определениях (IV Вс. Соб. 14, Лаод. 10, 31), равно как и в творениях древних христианских писателей и отцов Церкви (Тертуллиан, святитель Киприан Карфагенский, блаженный Феодорит и блаженный Августин), возбраняется заключение браков между православными и последователями иных религиозных традиций.
> 
> В соответствии с древними каноническими предписаниями, Церковь и сегодня не освящает венчанием браки, заключенные между православными и нехристианами, *одновременно признавая таковые в качестве законных и не считая пребывающих в них находящимися в блудном сожительстве.* Исходя из соображений пастырской икономии, Русская Православная Церковь как в прошлом, так и сегодня находит возможным совершение браков православных христиан с католиками, членами Древних Восточных Церквей и протестантами, исповедующими веру в Триединого Бога, при условии благословения брака в Православной Церкви и воспитания детей в православной вере. Такой же практики на протяжении последних столетий придерживаются в большинстве Православных Церквей.

----------


## Топпер

> Неправда. Он о духкхе говорил, о сансаре. А об излишнем аскетизме Он не говорил случайно, не напомните?


Под излишним аскетизмом Будда понимал брахманистские тапасы: голодания, стояния, задержки дыхания и т.п. чем он сам занимался несколько лет. А отнюдь не воздержание от секса. Последнее относится к брахмачарье и для мирян советуется принятие целибата хотя бы в дни поста.

----------

Zom (30.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), Леонид Ш (30.03.2010), Манечка (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот цитата из основ социальной концепции РПЦ


Тем не менее: "... духовники объявляют незаконным гражданский брак или требуют расторжения брака между супругами, прожившими много лет вместе, но в силу тех или иных обстоятельств не совершившими венчание в храме... Некоторые пастыри-духовники не допускают к причастию лиц, живущих в “невенчанном” браке, отождествляя таковой брак с блудом" Они, эти некоторые духовники своё мнение основывают на, так сказать, классике христианства. А то, что РПЦ со временем осторожно начинает менять свою позицию (что Вы продемонстрировали цитатой) - хорошо, ИМХО. Может они так и к инаковерующим позиции поменяют на менее категоричные.

А вот тут, кстати не совсем понятно: 

"В соответствии с древними каноническими предписаниями, Церковь и сегодня не освящает венчанием браки, заключенные между православными и нехристианами, одновременно признавая таковые в качестве законных и не считая пребывающих в них находящимися в блудном сожительстве. Исходя из соображений пастырской икономии, Русская Православная Церковь как в прошлом, так и сегодня находит возможным совершение браков православных христиан с католиками, членами Древних Восточных Церквей и протестантами, исповедующими веру в Триединого Бога,* при условии благословения брака в Православной Церкви и воспитания детей в православной вере.* 

Интересное условие, не находите? В других случаях, выходит, не признаёт?

----------


## Tong Po

> для мирян советуется принятие целибата хотя бы в дни поста.


Я в курсе. И не оспариваю это.

----------


## Топпер

> Тем не менее: "... духовники объявляют незаконным гражданский брак или требуют расторжения брака между супругами, прожившими много лет вместе, но в силу тех или иных обстоятельств не совершившими венчание в храме... Некоторые пастыри-духовники не допускают к причастию лиц, живущих в “невенчанном” браке, отождествляя таковой брак с блудом" Они, эти некоторые духовники своё мнение основывают на, так сказать, классике христианства.


Нет  :Smilie:  
Это их частное богословское мнение. Трактовки даёт Собор, на котором Дух Святой присутствует во всей полноте. Отдельные священники не могут быть здесь указом.



> А то, что РПЦ со временем осторожно начинает менять свою позицию (что Вы продемонстрировали цитатой) - хорошо, ИМХО. Может они так и к инаковерующим позиции поменяют на менее категоричные.


Они не меняют. Если хотите, почитайте всю главу социальной концепции. Там про базис на римском и византийском праве написано. И про признание брака супругов, пришедших в христианство уже женатыми.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Я в курсе. И не оспариваю это.


Это я к тому, что срединный путь, как описывал его Будда - это отнюдь не путь мирянина со всеми удовольствиями. Срединный путь -  это путь монаха.

----------

Манечка (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Срединный путь - это путь монаха.


В Ваджраяне с такой трактовкой вряд ли согласятся.




> Если хотите, почитайте всю главу социальной концепции.


Я тот пост дополнил. Посмотрите.




> И про признание брака супругов, пришедших в христианство уже женатыми.


А так и непришедших?

----------


## Топпер

> В Ваджраяне с такой трактовкой вряд ли согласятся.


И кто, по мнению ваджраяны, придерживается Срединного Пути во всей полноте? Избегая крайностей гедонизма и аскетизма.



> Я тот пост дополнил. Посмотрите.


В нашей стране, большая часть номинально православные.



> А так и непришедших?


а не пришедшие вообще не христиане.

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011)

----------


## Tong Po

> И кто, по мнению ваджраяны, придерживается Срединного Пути во всей полноте? Избегая крайностей гедонизма и аскетизма.


Ну, если кратко, то тот , кто не привязывается к существованию и не привязывается к несуществованию. Независимо от того, монах или нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, если кратко, то тот , кто не привязывается к существованию и не привязывается к несуществованию. Независимо от того, монах или нет.


Это только два вида жажды: бхава танха и вибхава танха. Будда же говорил ещё и о кама танхе. Жажде чувстсвенных удовольствий.

----------

Леонид Ш (30.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

> А Дукпе Кюнле наверное просто виднее, раз он видит, что елдой можно клешность чью-то пресечь, такой вот инструментарий применил человек.


О! Вот, оно. Вся эта т.н. "полигамия" некоторых иерархов Тибетского буддизма (и уж тем более Гуру Ринпоче) следует рассматривать, все таки, как искуссное средство. А не как то, что Гуру Ринпоче так уж хотелось, что кроме 5 основных супруг - было 5 второстпенных (правда так), ну значит и нам можно, под пивко-то... И уж врядли Гуру Ринпоче пришло бы в голову ляпнуть - "для меня ночь без женщины - наказание" - навряд это свидетельствует о непривязанности. Не даром Гуру Ринпоче изображают в трех одеждах - монаха, тантрика и царя - одновременно.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Это только два вида жажды: бхава танха и вибхава танха.


Да нет. То что я написал - написано более чем кратко. Это надо разворачивать. Вместо существования, наверно, надо было написать реальность и не-реальность.

----------


## Топпер

Будда сам вот, что говорил:



> Одна – это склонность к чувственным удовольствиям по отношению к чувственным объектам: низкая, пошлая, обывательская, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет.


Далее, после проповеди, он обращает пятерых аскетов в монахи. Т.е. они начинают идти Срединным Путём и отказываются от крайностей аскетизма

----------


## Tong Po

> Будда сам вот, что говорил:


Это никак не противоречит тому, что писал я.

----------


## Орагда

> Это я к тому, что срединный путь, как описывал его Будда - это отнюдь не путь мирянина со всеми удовольствиями. Срединный путь -  это путь монаха.


Как всё старо! Этот буддийский холивар между "южанами" и"северянами" длится уже двадцать пять веков, аргументы новые, а суть - не меняется. Для одних Срединный путь - это только Винайя, для других - только Бодхисаттваяна. И снова никто никого ни  в чём не убедит. Но может, не стоит быть буквоедами? Дело не в том, какие формы семья принимала на протяжении всей истории - моно,- поли-теистические, полиаморные, венчаные, невенчаные, со штампом, без штампа - это всё культурные или социальные условности. Дело в мотвации, с которой одни люди притягиваются к другим. Дон жуан разбивал сердца, Казанова, напротив, дарил себя, однако, с точки зрения какой-то церковной морали они - одинаковые развратники. Но ведь Будда-то ни на какую общепринятую мораль не опирался и никому под одеяло не заглядывал. Винайя - это не скрижали Моисеевы и не УК РФ, где за каждое действие - статья,  а только один из РЕКОМЕНДОВАННЫХ путей к освобождению. Закон кармы - он и без Будды закон кармы, там всё просто: заставил страдать других - накажешь себя сам; сеешь позитив - взрастишь благие корни. Если можешь жить с двумя женщинами и обе они счастливы - какой смысл оценивать, насколько это "морально"с точки зрения массы субъектов, именуемых "обществом"? Все бодхисаттвы строили свои отношения с противоположным полом на основании бодхичитты и внеличностной мудрости, и ни одну женщину они бы не заставили страдать. Так что если у какого-то ламы (хотя бы у Оле) две или больше партнёрш, будте уверены - все они счастливы и получают от такой формы общения огромную пользу.

----------

Alekk (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Винайя - это не скрижали Моисеевы и не УК РФ, где за каждое действие - статья,  а только один из РЕКОМЕНДОВАННЫХ путей к освобождению.


Ну, начнём с того, что про *Винаю* здесь никто не говорил. Тут бы многим  пять  обетов мирянина для начала соблюдать.



> Но может, не стоит быть буквоедами? Дело не в том, какие формы семья принимала на протяжении всей истории - моно,- поли-теистические, полиаморные, венчаные, невенчаные, со штампом, без штампа - это всё культурные или социальные условности. Дело в мотвации, с которой одни люди притягиваются к другим.


Отнюдь. Там мы договоримся до того, что Джа-лама убивал из сострадания.
Мотивация у измены одна - желание чувственных наслаждений.



> Дон жуан разбивал сердца, Казанова, напротив, дарил себя, однако, с точки зрения какой-то церковной морали они - одинаковые развратники.


А они и есть одинаковые развратники. Если снять флёр романтизма. 
Потому, как Казанова, подарив себя, шёл к следующей. А предыдущая оставалась с таким же разбитым сердцем, что и партнёрша Дона Жуана.



> Но ведь Будда-то ни на какую общепринятую мораль не опирался и никому под одеяло не заглядывал.


Кто вам сказал такую ерунду, что Будда не опирался на общепринятую мораль?
Практически полностью опирался. Даже варны не призывал огульно отменять.



> Закон кармы - он и без Будды закон кармы, там всё просто: заставил страдать других - накажешь себя сам; сеешь позитив - взрастишь благие корни. Если можешь жить с двумя женщинами и обе они счастливы - какой смысл оценивать, насколько это "морально"с точки зрения массы субъектов, именуемых "обществом"?


Не могут быть две женщины одинаково счастливы. Любая предпочла бы, чтобы второй не было.



> Все бодхисаттвы строили свои отношения с противоположным полом на основании бодхичитты и внеличностной мудрости, и ни одну женщину они бы не заставили страдать.


Почитайте Вессантара джатаку. Там есть место о том, как Бодхисатта отдаёт свою жену в рабство брахману.



> Так что если у какого-то ламы (хотя бы у Оле) две или больше партнёрш, будте уверены - все они счастливы и получают от такой формы общения огромную пользу.


У меня нет такой уверенности.

----------

Alekk (30.03.2010), Манечка (30.03.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Закон кармы - он и без Будды закон кармы, там всё просто: заставил страдать других - накажешь себя сам; сеешь позитив - взрастишь благие корни. Если можешь жить с двумя женщинами и обе они счастливы - какой смысл оценивать, насколько это "морально"с точки зрения массы субъектов, именуемых "обществом"? Все бодхисаттвы строили свои отношения с противоположным полом на основании бодхичитты и внеличностной мудрости, и ни одну женщину они бы не заставили страдать. Так что если у какого-то ламы (хотя бы у Оле) две или больше партнёрш, будте уверены - все они счастливы и получают от такой формы общения огромную пользу.


У вас Орагда как обычно всё слишком упрощенно и без особого понимания (извините за грубость). Какой-то однобокий подход. Так даже в ламриме не прописывается ни у Цонкапы, ни у Гампопы, ни у Таранатхи (даже в ламриме согласно ваджраяне)

----------


## PampKin Head

В Ламриме не прописано, а иметь пару мужей в старом Тибете - обычное дело. )

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Тема производит весьма удручающее впечатление. Конфликт здесь ведется не между "северянами" и "южанином", и не между монахом и мирянами, практикующими учения Ваджраяны. Просто людям, видимо еще не ставшим твердо на путь духовного развития вцелом, свойственно искать оправдания своим порокам в действиях других, приводя в пример деяния святых, оправдывая схожие пороки такого же "ламы", для собственного самооправдания. Причем все настолько плохо, что многочисленные прямые цитаты Учителей остаются без внимания, видимо не замечаются в упор, либо трактуются с соответствующим эгоистичным искажением. Господа хорошие, прежде чем приводить в пример Падмасамбхаву и его "полигамию" достигнете "хотябы" тысячную долю его уровня, чтобы иметь понимание смысла действий Гуру Ринпоче. 
Соглашусь с Легба насчет искуссных средств. 
К сожалению, наблюдаю подобную картину на многих форумах. Кто-то считает, что раз является адептом высокого учения, то "имеет право" творить любые алчные, развратные и пр. сансарные деяния, обеты, самаи не для него, а для практиков "низких" колесниц, кто-то читает, что раз он тантрик, то может поддаться всем кармическим ветрам, дескать все равно все преобразую, ибо читал в книжке про противоядия, и даже практиковал что-то не ретритах раз в пол-года... Печально, действительно печально... Однако я отклонился от темы. Лично с ОН не знаком, видел его выступления, интервью, счтаю что он не избавился от некоторых привычек молодости, я имею ввиду его увлечение субкультурой хиппи, что отрицательно отображается на его учении. Однако действия РПЦ также не одобряю.

----------

Alekk (30.03.2010), Tashi_Tsering (30.03.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), Леонид Ш (30.03.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (30.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> Отнюдь. Там мы договоримся до того, что Джа-лама убивал из сострадания.
> Мотивация у измены одна - желание чувственных наслаждений.


 Согласен - если речь идёт об обычных существах. Тех, кто выше нас, давайте не будем оценивать.
Джа-ламу с буддизмом вообще ничто не связывает. Обычный бандит, назвавшийся ламой.



> А они и есть одинаковые развратники. Если снять флёр романтизма. 
> Потому, как Казанова, подарив себя, шёл к следующей. А предыдущая оставалась с таким же разбитым сердцем, что и партнёрша Дона Жуана.


 Я читал, что после ночи с Казановой женщины приводили к нему своих подруг, и даже матери - своих дочерей.



> Кто вам сказал такую ерунду, что Будда не опирался на общепринятую мораль?
> Практически полностью опирался. Даже варны не призывал огульно отменять.


 По-моему, именно по причине неприятия Буддой кастовой морали брахманы ополчились на него. Общепринятая мораль (не путать с нравственностью - шила) - это коллективная обусловленность, а  Дхарма должна бы освобождать от любой обусловленности.



> Не могут быть две женщины одинаково счастливы. Любая предпочла бы, чтобы второй не было.


 Но ведь женщины-то разные. Как можно говорить за всех. Я думаю, Ханна вышла за пределы личностной обусловленности, и другая женщина у Оле для неё не была проблемой.



> Почитайте Вессантара джатаку. Там есть место о том, как Бодхисатта отдаёт свою жену в рабство брахману.


 Простите, не читал,- не знаю контекста.

 То,что Вы не согласны со мной - естественно, однако, всилу того, что согласие по этому вопросу в принципе невозможно, предлагаю не продолжать дискуссию.

----------


## Топпер

> Согласен - если речь идёт об обычных существах. Тех, кто выше нас, давайте не будем оценивать.


А в чём выражается эта высота? Он жил с двумя женщинами. Имел, как говорят, любовниц. На мотоцикле гонял, с парашютом прыгал, на дискотеках зажигал с учениками. Простите, а чем он выше нас? В чём это выражается? 
Может быть, в некой мудрости или высокой нравственности? Тогда покажите их. Пока я не увидел.



> Джа-ламу с буддизмом вообще ничто не связывает. Обычный бандит, назвавшийся ламой.


Это для вас. А для последователей тоже вполне живой святой был.
Смотреть надо на то, как человек жил. В соответствии ли с Дхаммой.



> Я читал, что после ночи с Казановой женщины приводили к нему своих подруг, и даже матери - своих дочерей.


Насколько этому можно верить? Особенно насчёт того, что в Европе, где худо-бедно девстенность ценилась, матери вели дочерей.



> По-моему, именно по причине неприятия Буддой кастовой морали брахманы ополчились на него.


Против него козни строили, в основном, конкуренты - учители. В первую очередь джайны. Тоже далеко не ортодоксальные. А брахманы, судя по суттам, в целом, неплохо относились к его речам.



> Но ведь женщины-то разные. Как можно говорить за всех. Я думаю, Ханна вышла за пределы личностной обусловленности, и другая женщина у Оле для неё не была проблемой.


Опять же, на чём основывается убеждённость, что Ханна вышла за пределы обусловленности? Может, как разраньше времени от рака умерла из-за того, что сильно переживала измены мужа.

За всех говорить, конечно, нельзя. Но если не верите мне, покажите хотя бы одну нормальную женщину, которая была бы рада тому, что *любимый* муж уходит к другой.



> Простите, не читал,- не знаю контекста.


Речь в джатаке о том, что Бодхисатта столь сильно хотел практиковать щедрость, что не пожалел даже волшебного слона. В результате, вынужден был покинуть царство с женой и детьми. Но т.к. желание проявлять щедрость не пропало, он в итоге отдал в рабство и детей и жену. Без их, естественно, согласия.



> предлагаю не продолжать дискуссию.


Ок.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2010)

----------


## Орагда

> К сожалению, наблюдаю подобную картину на многих форумах. Кто-то считает, что раз является адептом высокого учения, то "имеет право" творить любые алчные, развратные и пр. сансарные деяния, обеты, самаи не для него, а для практиков "низких" колесниц, кто-то читает, что раз он тантрик, то может поддаться всем кармическим ветрам, дескать все равно все преобразую, ибо читал в книжке про противоядия, и даже практиковал что-то не ретритах раз в пол-года... Печально, действительно печально...


Справедливые (к сожалению!) замечания. Меня и самого раньше возмущали многие выходки "коллег по цеху". Но в поле силы Кармапы всё очень быстро растёт и преобразуется, так что многие вчерашние хулиганы сегодня уже такими не выглядят.

----------

Tong Po (31.03.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

Орагда, Вы совершили, сами того не заметив, фантастический финт.
Ваш диалог (огрубляя) выглядит так.

 - ХХХ не Учитель Дхармы, потому что поступает так-то.
 - А ХХХ вполне может поступать так, поскольку он - Учитель Дхармы.

 :Cool: 

Нам не дано знать, была ли счастлива Ханна - да и дело совершенно не в этом. Грубо говоря, плохо уже то, что несчастлив Топпер. Потому как таковых "Топперов" (и отнюдь не только в южном буддизме) - тьма тьмущая, а Ханна - всего одна. Первый Патрул Ринпоче говорил - "одевайся в одежду той страны, где живешь". Гуру Ринпоче говорил - "восходя в Воззрении, нисходи в поведении " и "хотя мое Воззрение выше неба, мое поведение - тоньше муки". Если ты публично (!) поступаешь так, что это отвратит многих людей не только от твоего направления, но и от Дхармы вцелом - стоит сильно задуматься. Если ты персонаж типа Друкпа Кюнле - получил образование будучи монахом, отсидел в ритрите - а теперь отрываешься, демонстрируя сиддхи - кто же сможет сказать что ты просто потакаешь себе? Очевидно, ты вполне можешь себя контролировать, и действуешь с определенной целью. Тогда твоя активность - активность бодхисаттвы, и никто не станет это отрицать. А если всякий может сказать - "э, да чувак просто очень любит ....", дело принимает несколько другой оборот.

----------

Alekk (30.03.2010), Вова Л. (31.03.2010), Дондог (13.06.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (30.03.2010), куру хунг (31.03.2010), Леонид Ш (30.03.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

Зевая, хочу напомнить, что тут Куру Хунг что-то говорил про своеобразие понимания Махамудры Оле Нидалом. Даже ссылочку какую-то давал. Давайте уже вернёмся к этому! страсть как интересно, что знающие люди скажут!

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

Вот оно:



> Как то на днях решил послушать Оле. Нашёл в сети, пресловутую Махамудру от Оле.
> http://video.mail.ru/mail/remself/66/69.html
> 
>  Слушайте . Наслаждайтесь. Ха-ха. Особо адвокаты Оле со стороны.
>  Вот о его взглядах на Махамудру, было б интересно подисскутировать.
>  Остальное, уже надоело перетирать.

----------


## Ersh

Ни дня без холивара, ага.. Тема закрыта

----------

Aion (31.03.2010), Rushny (31.03.2010), Tong Po (31.03.2010)

----------

